# Multi Strain MMJ Grow. Bubblelicious,DNA Kush, Purple Shana, Dinafem Roadrunner



## Howard Stern (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok guys here we go. I am growing 3 Nirvana Bubblelicious LST'd, 6 clones off the original 3 bubbas, and I took 8 clones off of the 6 clones so 12 total. I just put the six bubba clones into flowering in 7 gal pots. I put hydroton rocks in the bottom for better drainage and on top so the soil doesn't get disturbed when I watter them. 


I just picked up a 1000w sun sys setup. I moved my LST'd Bubbas under the 1000w light. Here are some pic's of them enjoying the sunlight! 


Here are some pic's of my Cataract Kush, and my Sour Kush plants from seed. I plan on growing them up for a little while and taking three clones off each one. Maybe LST them and keep one as a mother or something. Not sure yet.


The first picture is a Dinafem Roadrunner. I am growing that for the person that designated me as his provider. Him doing that allows me to grow up to 30 plants.  The second picture is my little cloning box. I use cloning jelly and rapid rooters. It has been 100% successful so far. And the last picture is a clone that I picked up at a co-op and they called it Purple Shana. I just wanted to grow some purple bud! 


As always I will answer any questions, and appreciate any good advice. I plan on keeping this thread open for these grows and all my future grows. I will just take new pic's when I get new plants or take clones.


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 1, 2010)

Plants look awesome!!! I like the new light welcome to the 1000 club!!! hehe

So im cheering for the purple shana!! 

Ya 7gal. pots are the perfect size i think, thats all im going with from now on!!!


----------



## Crypnotic (Nov 1, 2010)

Very nice setup my man. This should be fun.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 1, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Plants look awesome!!! I like the new light welcome to the 1000 club!!! hehe
> 
> So im cheering for the purple shana!!
> 
> Ya 7gal. pots are the perfect size i think, thats all im going with from now on!!!


Yeah I am looking fwd to the Purple shana too. I got it for $20 donation so no biggie. Never heard of it before, they had New York desil but I wanted a purple strain. I am stoked about the 100w too! Man that thing is fucking insane compaired to my 600w light! Can't wait till the LST'd ones are done so I can move more plants under that bitch. I am going to get another one soon but I need to do the electrical work in the garage first.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 1, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> Very nice setup my man. This should be fun.


 
lets hope for the best! I just hope none of these go to seed on me like my fucking NL did. I will be keeping a close eye on these pigs.


----------



## Crypnotic (Nov 1, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> lets hope for the best! I just hope none of these go to seed on me like my fucking NL did. I will be keeping a close eye on these pigs.


I'm sure the seeds will be fine. That purp will be a big suprise, I have no idea what that will do, I've never even heard of it lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 1, 2010)

i have heard of shana before but not purple shana, havent tried either but i want me some,lol.

Will keep a eye out for it!!

Ya i love my 1000watt for sure i want to get a MH bulb to maybe veg for a week before flowering on my next batch!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 2, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> I'm sure the seeds will be fine. That purp will be a big suprise, I have no idea what that will do, I've never even heard of it lol.


Yeah I think I just stressed my NL out too much with that ph issue and that is why I had a hermi on my hands. No worries though these Bubbas have only been rootbound for a week. I didn't have the room in my flower room so they couldn't go into bigger buckets. That is the only stress they have gone through. I doubt that would be enough to hermi them. If none of these hermi on me it will restore some lost trust of mine in Nirvana seeds.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 2, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> i have heard of shana before but not purple shana, havent tried either but i want me some,lol.
> 
> Will keep a eye out for it!!
> 
> Ya i love my 1000watt for sure i want to get a MH bulb to maybe veg for a week before flowering on my next batch!!


Yeah we will see how this shana turns out, I have never heard of it before and I can't seem to find it on the net. I didn't look too hard but I did do a little five min search. 

And you said you would like to veg them? If you have the room go for it! I do till they are about 14 in then flower them, I am waiting to see what these LST plants put out. If they put out twice as much as a regular plant I am going to go with LST for all my grows!


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 2, 2010)

Ya i like the LST method a lot, even though i do have the height to mess with, i just rather not fuck with it. 

I veg. my plants to long as it is the more i thought about it, i wouldnt be able to veg under the 1000watt they will grow to wide for my room.

Your plants look awesome and i think i need to steal the hydroton on top and on bottom method i hate messing up the dirt on top, and my soil stays pretty wet could use better drainage in the bottom.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 2, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya i like the LST method a lot, even though i do have the height to mess with, i just rather not fuck with it.
> 
> I veg. my plants to long as it is the more i thought about it, i wouldnt be able to veg under the 1000watt they will grow to wide for my room.
> 
> Your plants look awesome and i think i need to steal the hydroton on top and on bottom method i hate messing up the dirt on top, and my soil stays pretty wet could use better drainage in the bottom.


Yeah I picked up that trick from the hydro store. I like the idea to avoid root rot. You can also mix them in with your soil but I just stick with the top and bottom. I put in about 1/2 to 1 in in the bottom. If you are using regular pots with big holes at the bottom you will need to put some screen or wire mesh down there to stop them from comming out. But it does work well for drainage and I would recomend it. I pick up a bag of them for around $30 and you can reuse them. 

And Your LST are looking great! I like the LST because you get way more tops! Your lower branches get plenty of light so you don't get a bunch of under developed buds down below. I am playing with the idea of LSTing my Kush. If you look at your LST plants you could just clone the crap out of them and keep them as mothers. 

There is one other idea I want to try out it looks interesting and the proof is in the pictures! Here is the thread it is worth checking out and doing a side by side on two plants.

Check it out guys it says double your yeild. Lots of arguing about this but I want to try it on my new clones.

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/330111-anybody-want-double-their-yield.html


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 2, 2010)

Huh that seems intresting, i might give that a try next time!!!

But seems if u lst u'll get more tops out of pruning the fan leaves.

and lst will be less stressfull, maybe high chance of hermi's with that pruning technique since you cut a bunch of leaves on such a young plant but who knows, lol.


----------



## Crypnotic (Nov 2, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I think I just stressed my NL out too much with that ph issue and that is why I had a hermi on my hands. No worries though these Bubbas have only been rootbound for a week. I didn't have the room in my flower room so they couldn't go into bigger buckets. That is the only stress they have gone through. I doubt that would be enough to hermi them. If none of these hermi on me it will restore some lost trust of mine in Nirvana seeds.


I dont think rootlock counts as a stress. It just freezes the pant. No worries, I dont think that will cause you any problems. A few balls show up here and there, thats just part of growing. Your bud looked good and not seedy so I'm sure its nothing to worry about bro.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 3, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Huh that seems intresting, i might give that a try next time!!!
> 
> But seems if u lst u'll get more tops out of pruning the fan leaves.
> 
> and lst will be less stressfull, maybe high chance of hermi's with that pruning technique since you cut a bunch of leaves on such a young plant but who knows, lol.


Yeah maybe, but I think I may have to try it. Just do a side by side and check it out. I would like to try and see what I end up with dry weight, but like you said LST is less stressfull and I am thinking that LST is going to put out more weight in the end. It's all cool as long as I am growing some good bud!


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 3, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> I dont think rootlock counts as a stress. It just freezes the pant. No worries, I dont think that will cause you any problems. A few balls show up here and there, thats just part of growing. Your bud looked good and not seedy so I'm sure its nothing to worry about bro.


Yeah I hope it didn't stress them out. They seem to be fine right now no sighns of hermi yet. I will update my thread probably on Sunday or Monday. My lst are done stretching, I am excited to see them start packing on some weight. And all my clones are showing roots through the rapid rooters so they are ready to go in some dirt!


----------



## Crypnotic (Nov 3, 2010)

Cutting fan leaves is a touchy subject. I think "fan leave are the solar panels of the plant" is an over simplification. Yes, its true, but bud sites develop by how much light hits THEIR fan leaves. I used Desert Rats post as I guide, but I only cut off the leaves that were covering the sub colas. I also a video put out by greenhouse, and the head grower said that you should remove leaves if they cover bud sights.

With you LST, you may not need to cut any at all.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 3, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> Cutting fan leaves is a touchy subject. I think "fan leave are the solar panels of the plant" is an over simplification. Yes, its true, but bud sites develop by how much light hits THEIR fan leaves. I used Desert Rats post as I guide, but I only cut off the leaves that were covering the sub colas. I also a video put out by greenhouse, and the head grower said that you should remove leaves if they cover bud sights.
> 
> With you LST, you may not need to cut any at all.


Agreed my friend. And I know it is a touchy subject but who gives a fuck!  It is worth a try, what if it does double your yeild? I seriously doubt it will put out a better yeild than LST but it is worth a shot in my opinion. Not going to do it any time soon cus I only have clones right now but maybe later. We will see, and in any case I will take pic's and let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 7, 2010)

Here are some pic's of my Bubblelicious plants that are 27 days into flowering. They are comming along nice but some of the lower leaves are yellowing and dieing off.



Here are some pics of my 6 bubba clones in flower they are a week to ten days into flower right now.

Here are my Kush, Cataract and Sour Kush in the first three pic's. the fourth is a pic of my Road Runner Auto and the last is HotPhyre's fav my Purple Shana!  All plants are doing well and my 8 clones up stairs are doing great. I had one top that broke off one of my plants that I tried to clone but it isn't showing roots yet. I am sure it will sooner or later, it was from the top of the plant so I figure it will take longer.


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 7, 2010)

Those are lookin mighty tasty!!!

OOooOO There it is that purple shana looking great!!!!


----------



## TheOrganic (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice grow Howard Stern! Thinking about putting my roadrunner in a party cup just for fun with my 1000w. Will follow!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 7, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Those are lookin mighty tasty!!!
> 
> OOooOO There it is that purple shana looking great!!!!


LOL now I really want to pull some purp bud off that bitch for ya! I will clone it out and see what it puts out. I don't know how far downt the line this clone is but if it is a shitty producer I will sell the clones that I took or just throw them away. Thanks for looking bro.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 7, 2010)

TheOrganic said:


> Nice grow Howard Stern! Thinking about putting my roadrunner in a party cup just for fun with my 1000w. Will follow!!


Yeah I forgot what they said about the RR on the site but I think it needs at least a 5 gal bucket to grow in and it does best under 20 hrs light a day. But I am not going to rearrange my grow rooms for one plant! Glad to have ya here bro, will update at least every Sunday with pic's.


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 7, 2010)

You know im always on here, lol. i like keeping updated!!

Ya i will drive up to u if the clone you have is solid i cant seem to find it anywhere!! lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 7, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> You know im always on here, lol. i like keeping updated!!
> 
> Ya i will drive up to u if the clone you have is solid i cant seem to find it anywhere!! lol


You should be able to find some purp strain where you are at. If not just order some seeds my friend! There are plenty of purp strains out there to take a pick from. I am hopefull for this one to be a winner but I have a sneaky fealing that it will not produce as much as I want it to! No worries though it should be fun to grow. I am still trying to figure out my timing thing. When I need to take clones, how many to take, and how long will it be before I flower them. Big ass headache


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 7, 2010)

no i have the purp, i have some purple urkel......its the shana i want lol..

ya same here i think im going to take clones and transplant into 7gal pots a week before flowering.... so my clones try to start as late as possible

to much veg time i think on my up comign batch!! they are already ready and i still have 3 weeks more lol!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 13, 2010)

Here is a little update, these are my Bubblicious LST plants 32 days into flower.




Here are some pic's from my CFL Veg room. I just cloned out my Kush plants, I took 3 off one and two off the other. My Kush plants are stretching out but I did want to get some clones before flowering. And the little ones are my Bubba clones.

Here is my Shana Phyre, It is really taking off like a rocket.


These are my Bubba clones that are 12 days into flower.


And I just transplanted my Road Runner auto flower into a 5gal bucket and put it under my 1000w bulb with my LST plants. I am also excited to see how this one turns out. I have never grown an auto flower plant.


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 13, 2010)

BRAVO!!!!

Plants lookin amazing brotha.......those bubba's are lookin mighty tasty!!!!

"The Shana Phyre"..i love it!!

Im curious about your auto too, havent ever thought about growing them unless in a PC or something!! Maybe throw some auto's under my 1000watt also, lol.


----------



## superhigh21 (Nov 13, 2010)

wats good bro


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Nov 13, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> i have heard of shana before but not purple shana, havent tried either but i want me some,lol.
> 
> Will keep a eye out for it!!
> 
> Ya i love my 1000watt for sure i want to get a MH bulb to maybe veg for a week before flowering on my next batch!!


 
thats what im trying right now, i hope it works well, i was told it would help with the stretch, i have it on a light mover. i have 6 big plants under that, then 8 clones under my 400 MH.. but def. lookin awsome howard! lol


----------



## Crypnotic (Nov 13, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Here is a little update, these are my Bubblicious LST plants 32 days into flower.
> 
> View attachment 1266796View attachment 1266795View attachment 1266794View attachment 1266793View attachment 1266791
> 
> ...


Looking good Howie. That purp shana looks like it will be a sativa plant. The bubbas are much more indica than the NL were. Kush looks good too but to young to see anything about them yet. Good job.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 14, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> BRAVO!!!!
> 
> Plants lookin amazing brotha.......those bubba's are lookin mighty tasty!!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah I want to see how much dry bud that auto puts out. I have a 30 plant limit with that guy designating me as his provider so I am limited on what I can do. If someone is doing it the old fashioned way "ilegaly" then maybe haveing 100 autos is better than having to worry about when to switch them to 12/12 and when to top or fim them or LST them. That is the only way I could see the advantage to an auto flower the SOG grow. But I was reading in High Times that over in Eroupe Autos are the craze, and they just haven't caught on over here in the US yet. No worries we will see. I am going to pull some clones off that Shana ASAP also!  I really hope that pig puts out some good smoke. They had some at the co-op that someone grew outdoors but I didn't figure that would be a good gage of how good it could be grown indoors so I didn't get any from them.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 14, 2010)

GibbsIt89 said:


> thats what im trying right now, i hope it works well, i was told it would help with the stretch, i have it on a light mover. i have 6 big plants under that, then 8 clones under my 400 MH.. but def. lookin awsome howard! lol


That should work perfect, I have a friend that does the 400 for veg and the 1000 for flower. Depending on your room and how tall you veg them I think 6 plants is about as many as I would throw under a 1000w. Unless you are doing a SOG, I like to veg till they are around 14in then flower them. When I do that they fill up a 3X4 room with six of them in there.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 14, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> Looking good Howie. That purp shana looks like it will be a sativa plant. The bubbas are much more indica than the NL were. Kush looks good too but to young to see anything about them yet. Good job.


Thanks Cryp, Yeah I am thinking that the shana is Sativa dominant it has the skinny leaves. My Kush have some big ass football shaped leaves! I am excited about the Kush but I don't think they will put out a ton of bud I just think the bud they do put out will be super dank shit! I may have to LST them to get more out of them. We will see though I am going to veg them for a little longer then throw them into flower. I am waiting for them to recover from fim/topping them and then throw at least one of them into flower. I may LST the one that I took three clones off of. It doesn't have that many bud sites so maybe throw it in a 7gal bucket and LST it a little bit to give it a little more veg time. No worries, I need to go check my ladies this morning. See how they are doing and make some breakfast! Biskets and Gravy the breakfast of champions! LOL Then I will take a look at your guys grows.


----------



## thegersman (Nov 15, 2010)

Howard Stern, 

I read your NL journal this afternoon, OUTSTANDING !!!! I am also a first time grower.... last windowsill grow was about 33 years ago. I was a college stoner. Now I will be using for med. issues. Don't live in a legal state...Thanks for a great 2 hour read.
Good luck with your new grow/journal.

Peace!


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 15, 2010)

thegersman said:


> Howard Stern,
> 
> I read your NL journal this afternoon, OUTSTANDING !!!! I am also a first time grower.... last windowsill grow was about 33 years ago. I was a college stoner. Now I will be using for med. issues. Don't live in a legal state...Thanks for a great 2 hour read.
> Good luck with your new grow/journal.
> ...


Well I hope it helped you bro and GL with your grow. This is a good site and there is a shitload of info! I hope you can learn from my mistakes and not make them yourself.


----------



## Crypnotic (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey Howie whats up brotha. Just checking in with you. I heard about Hot's hermie problem. Damn shame. I was just thinking, be careful with that Purp you bout at the grow shop. It seems I see alot of complaints on here about clones herming that were purchased from growshops or dispensaries. If the shop grow the plant itself, then I'd feel more confident about it. But if the shop purchased it from a third party grower to sell to its customers, then I wouldn't feel very confident in it. I know your grow room gets packed, but I'd keep the purp next to the door so you can check it daily in flower. Later bro.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks bro! I wish I had a light mover right now! Then I could fill in my flower room, but I will when I get my second 1000w light. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 16, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> Hey Howie whats up brotha. Just checking in with you. I heard about Hot's hermie problem. Damn shame. I was just thinking, be careful with that Purp you bout at the grow shop. It seems I see alot of complaints on here about clones herming that were purchased from growshops or dispensaries. If the shop grow the plant itself, then I'd feel more confident about it. But if the shop purchased it from a third party grower to sell to its customers, then I wouldn't feel very confident in it. I know your grow room gets packed, but I'd keep the purp next to the door so you can check it daily in flower. Later bro.


Your right bro! I am keeping a close ass eye on the bubblicious plants too since my NL hermed on me at the end. I thought it was bad seeds from Nirvana but I am more apt to think I let them go too long and they tried to self polinate. But either way I will be keeping a close eye on my bubba's and for sure that Purple Shana! Just reading and seeing all these problems I think I am just going to pay for good genetics from Attitude Seedbank. We will see how these Bubba's turn out, and I asked the ol lady to but me some White widdow and Snow White from Nirvana for Christmas! That and a PH tester, the $100.00 one  and some other grow shit that I need. She just looked at me like I was retarded! LOL No worries though I know she will get it for me no matter how stupid of a present it is! 

Glad you don't have any seeds Cryp! I will be keeping an eye on your grow for your final cut!


----------



## TheOrganic (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice looking buds! Gotta love 1000w still can't use mine yet but will dream about it at night will follow. Good luck with your roadrunner I have one but won't use it till next summer nice to see one grown under a 1000w.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 16, 2010)

TheOrganic said:


> Nice looking buds! Gotta love 1000w still can't use mine yet but will dream about it at night will follow. Good luck with your roadrunner I have one but won't use it till next summer nice to see one grown under a 1000w.


Thanks bro I love the 1000w light, can't wait to get my second one. I am actualy growing that RR for my friend that has designated me as his provider! I am excited to see how it turns out for him. I garanteed him one spot in my rooms for a plant just for him to try different strains. This is my first time growing an auto so it will be interesting.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 17, 2010)

Here is a little update, I potted up one of my Kush plants to a 7 gal pot and threw that bitch into my flower room under my 1000w light. It is getting a little cramped in there but they will be fine. I also potted up the other one and decided to LST that bitch! I took three clones off of her and she looked real bare at the bottom so I figured that I would LST her to give her more time in veg so she can grow some more bud sites and spread out. We will see how it all turns out. I LST'd her and she was 16 inches so I dont' think it is all that important to do it when they are young. I know it says do it young so the stem doesn't snap but I had no problem what so ever. Here are some pic's of my little operatin today.


Oh and I also spent some time at the Home Depot today. I spent $120 bucks in electrical shit so I can run my own outlets so each one in my flower room has its own breaker. I just need to but two breakers at 3 bucks a peice and I will have everything I need. An electrician was going to charge me $400+ to do it! I just bought a book and saved myself $270! That is enough for my other 1000w light! So maybe I will get that soon. Later guys!


----------



## Crypnotic (Nov 17, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Here is a little update, I potted up one of my Kush plants to a 7 gal pot and threw that bitch into my flower room under my 1000w light. It is getting a little cramped in there but they will be fine. I also potted up the other one and decided to LST that bitch! I took three clones off of her and she looked real bare at the bottom so I figured that I would LST her to give her more time in veg so she can grow some more bud sites and spread out. We will see how it all turns out. I LST'd her and she was 16 inches so I dont' think it is all that important to do it when they are young. I know it says do it young so the stem doesn't snap but I had no problem what so ever. Here are some pic's of my little operatin today.
> View attachment 1274542View attachment 1274539View attachment 1274541View attachment 1274540
> 
> Oh and I also spent some time at the Home Depot today. I spent $120 bucks in electrical shit so I can run my own outlets so each one in my flower room has its own breaker. I just need to but two breakers at 3 bucks a peice and I will have everything I need. An electrician was going to charge me $400+ to do it! I just bought a book and saved myself $270! That is enough for my other 1000w light! So maybe I will get that soon. Later guys!


OK Mr. Handy, dont go burning the house down lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 18, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> OK Mr. Handy, dont go burning the house down lol.


It isn't as hard as you think. I started reading about it and as long as you don't try to jimmy rig it your fine. I am just running 12-2 wire that has three wires in it. Black-power, bare and white, those are your common and ground. And I am also running it in PVC conduit all the way over so there aren't going to be wires hanging all over the place. All I have to do is hook up the sockets on one end then run three wires on the other end to the box. Once I stared reading about it I was supprised how easy it was. 

All that said I still hope I don't burn the house down also!


----------



## Crypnotic (Nov 18, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> It isn't as hard as you think. I started reading about it and as long as you don't try to jimmy rig it your fine. I am just running 12-2 wire that has three wires in it. Black-power, bare and white, those are your common and ground. And I am also running it in PVC conduit all the way over so there aren't going to be wires hanging all over the place. All I have to do is hook up the sockets on one end then run three wires on the other end to the box. Once I stared reading about it I was supprised how easy it was.
> 
> All that said I still hope I don't burn the house down also!


 Haha, just giving you shit. Save three hundred dollars if you can bro. Me, I couldn't do it, I'd be too afraid I'd get shocked or blow the entire electrical system.


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 18, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> It isn't as hard as you think. I started reading about it and as long as you don't try to jimmy rig it your fine. I am just running 12-2 wire that has three wires in it. Black-power, bare and white, those are your common and ground. And I am also running it in PVC conduit all the way over so there aren't going to be wires hanging all over the place. All I have to do is hook up the sockets on one end then run three wires on the other end to the box. Once I stared reading about it I was supprised how easy it was.
> 
> All that said I still hope I don't burn the house down also!


Ya its pretty funny when contracted electricians think there sooooo special. with there special wire and sockets. lol its a joke how easy some of this stuff is and how much they charge for it!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 18, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya its pretty funny when contracted electricians think there sooooo special. with there special wire and sockets. lol its a joke how easy some of this stuff is and how much they charge for it!!!


Yeah the work they do isn't hard if you are just doing little shit. I wouldn't want to rewire an entire house or anything but putting a couple of plugs in the garage seems easy enough to me. The other thing is that you are paying for the feeling of security knowing that it is done right and also that they have a licence and they are bonded. So if anything goes wrong your insurance will cover it. No worries though I am going to get started on this prodject today, I will take some pic's to show you guys what I am up to. I have to wait untill my lights are out to actualy hook up my stuff. Or I can run extension cords to it all and run it off my generator. Not sure yet on what I am going to do.


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 18, 2010)

dude unless u have a quiet baby generator that hardly use's fuel, i would stay with the route your going for sure!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 18, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> dude unless u have a quiet baby generator that hardly use's fuel, i would stay with the route your going for sure!!!


Here is the problem, my ladies wake up at 8am and go to bed at 8pm. In the morning I don't drop kids off till 9am so I would have to do it after that or do it after 8pm and I am usualy drunk by then! LOL So maybe on the weekend wake up early and do it????? Not sure yet but I will figure it out. I am thinking maybe the weekend thing would be the best idea, but I will be doing it by flashlight if I do. I can get all the wire run this week and wrap it up on the weekend I guess. No biggie though I will figure it out I am moving all my shit around right now so I can get up there and run the conduit.


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 18, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Here is the problem, my ladies wake up at 8am and go to bed at 8pm. In the morning I don't drop kids off till 9am so I would have to do it after that or do it after 8pm and I am usualy drunk by then! LOL So maybe on the weekend wake up early and do it????? Not sure yet but I will figure it out. I am thinking maybe the weekend thing would be the best idea, but I will be doing it by flashlight if I do. I can get all the wire run this week and wrap it up on the weekend I guess. No biggie though I will figure it out I am moving all my shit around right now so I can get up there and run the conduit.


Right on dude, get yourself a nice headlamp!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 18, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Right on dude, get yourself a nice headlamp!!


Ha ha here is my 1000th post! I would have to say probably about 95% of them have been bullshit but I got to 1000 anyway! LOL One thing I would have to say is Ba Ba Bouy!


----------



## Crypnotic (Nov 19, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Ha ha here is my 1000th post! I would have to say probably about 95% of them have been bullshit but I got to 1000 anyway! LOL One thing I would have to say is Ba Ba Bouy!


Look at you . . . Mr Ganga! I got one thing to say, "I love lesbians!" lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 19, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> Look at you . . . Mr Ganga! I got one thing to say, "I love lesbians!" lol


Just goes to show that Just because you are a Mr Ganga doesn't mean you know anything! LOL All it really means is you spend too much fucking time on here!


----------



## GENERALIVXX (Nov 19, 2010)

you got some sexy plants man, have you ever thought of growin outside on that crazy island that you live on with that rolling fog almost every morning? 
i know that you live on oak harbor from the fire station pics and navy plane from the summer 2010 contest i live right around the corner from the station


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 20, 2010)

^
Stalker .....hehe... just kidding.

All hail MR. Ganja!!!!!!


----------



## Crypnotic (Nov 20, 2010)

Stalker lol. I wish I knew someone near me that grew weed too. If they were cool, I'd smoke with them. Thats why weed needs to be legal, so stoners can share openly haha.


----------



## GENERALIVXX (Nov 20, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> Stalker lol. I wish I knew someone near me that grew weed too. If they were cool, I'd smoke with them. Thats why weed needs to be legal, so stoners can share openly haha.


i know that was kinda stalkerish but hey i got excited once i found out that there is a fellow grower that possibly lives near me..

i personally dont think it would make a difference if weed were legal or not someone will still want to rob you of what you have, i dont mean to move the subject of this thread


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 20, 2010)

GENERALIVXX said:


> i know that was kinda stalkerish but hey i got excited once i found out that there is a fellow grower that possibly lives near me..
> 
> i personally dont think it would make a difference if weed were legal or not someone will still want to rob you of what you have, i dont mean to move the subject of this thread


Yeah no worries! You are right it doesn't matter if you are legal or not, lazy people will always want to get something for free! But what I find funny is that they are willing or to die to rob someone elses plants! The last two places that were MMJ that someone tried to rob up here in Wa state some people died on each robery! I like weed just like the next guy but I wouldn't break into someones house to steal it! I will just grow it myself!


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 20, 2010)

GENERALIVXX said:


> you got some sexy plants man, have you ever thought of growin outside on that crazy island that you live on with that rolling fog almost every morning?
> i know that you live on oak harbor from the fire station pics and navy plane from the summer 2010 contest i live right around the corner from the station


Oh and I wouldn't grow outside, the weather in the NW is just not prime growing weather for weed. Inside is the only way to go IMHO. Also I have my MMJ card so I can't grow it where people can find it. Also I wouldn't want someone to find my shit and steal it! Are you a outdoor grower? I would be interested to see what you came out with this year.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 20, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> Stalker lol. I wish I knew someone near me that grew weed too. If they were cool, I'd smoke with them. Thats why weed needs to be legal, so stoners can share openly haha.


I know people around me that grow but I would feel weird hooking up with someone on this website in person! I would have to know them quite well online before that happened. I would be too afraid it would be some asshole cop trying to be sneaky! Even with your MMJ card a cop can still hastle you and stir up shit that I would rather just not deal with.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 20, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> ^
> Stalker .....hehe... just kidding.
> 
> All hail MR. Ganja!!!!!!


 You will be there soon my friend! I am just trying to grow some meds here and help others out if I can.


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 20, 2010)

lol im just messing ....... its exciting, but keep your pants on!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 20, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> lol im just messing ....... its exciting, but keep your pants on!!!


Oh yeah I know brotha! I need to finish up running my electrical for my 1000w lights today. I have been a little lazy on that and I am going to pick up my other light next weekend so I need to get hot on that!  Grow big or go home!


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 20, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Grow big or go home!


Thats for sure!!!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey guys a little update, found a fucking Hermi in the flower room! I am done with Nirvana seeds, and I will be giving them a fucking ear full of shit when I mail them. This happened to me on my NL grow, the banana's growing out of the buds when flowering. I didn't know what it was on my NL when it happened but this time I snatched up the plant and chopped her! Only one of them did this so far so I will be keeping an eye on the clones I took off this fucker! The harvest went good and I still think I got over 1.5 oz off that bitch but she was only 40 days into flower. I just hope she didn't polenate the other girls and I will be going over them too with a mag tomorrow. Here are some pics I am just so pissed that she didn't get to go the whole way! No worries though guys live and learn and pay for the good fucking genetics!


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 21, 2010)

DUDE .....shitty but hey hermies seem to be in season.....haha!!

Well ill try to stay away from nirvana and bag seed lol!!


----------



## Crypnotic (Nov 22, 2010)

Man that sucks. That plant look great too. Damn shame to have to cut early. I just dont know with Nirvana anymore. I never heard that they had hermie problems before, but I think they got a major problem with their third party grower. Seems like everything they put out now a days is pure shit. I am half tempted to throw these free seeds out they sent me and ordering new ones from Attitude.

Where did you find the nanners? How many? Did the sacks break open or were they still intact? If just a few burst, it might have pollinated a few seed pods, but not many if you caught it early. 

Dont stress it my man, getting hermie now and then is just part of growing.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 22, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> DUDE .....shitty but hey hermies seem to be in season.....haha!!
> 
> Well ill try to stay away from nirvana and bag seed lol!!


Yeah I know! LOL Tis the season to be a shemale I guess!  No worries though I am sure the bud will get me good and fucked up. It will be nice to get some fresh bud in the mix. Not that I am getting tired of smoking my NL but it will be nice to try the bubba.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 22, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> Man that sucks. That plant look great too. Damn shame to have to cut early. I just dont know with Nirvana anymore. I never heard that they had hermie problems before, but I think they got a major problem with their third party grower. Seems like everything they put out now a days is pure shit. I am half tempted to throw these free seeds out they sent me and ordering new ones from Attitude.
> 
> Where did you find the nanners? How many? Did the sacks break open or were they still intact? If just a few burst, it might have pollinated a few seed pods, but not many if you caught it early.
> 
> Dont stress it my man, getting hermie now and then is just part of growing.


Yeah I really don't think it was me this time. When it happened to me on my NL I thought it was my fault and it still could have been. But two grows in a row seeds from Nirvana???? I don't have any light leaks into my flower room and these bubbas havn't had any stress at all except for being root bound for a few days. I am not taking the hit on this one! 

I have also tried to find why a plant grows bananas instead of just getting balls. I am thinking it is a genetic thing rather than a stress thing. I know they will do it at the end of their flowering cycle if you take them too long but this girl was nowhere near the end! Oh and I caught it in time I am thinking. the bananas were just barely poking out of the bud when I saw them and I yanked her right out of there. I would be supprised if they had time to polinate my other girls. 

No worries I still got quite a bit off of her so it isn't a total loss! I would rather it be this way rather than have it grow nuts after growing it for 45 days and no bud!


----------



## GENERALIVXX (Nov 22, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Oh and I wouldn't grow outside, the weather in the NW is just not prime growing weather for weed. Inside is the only way to go IMHO. Also I have my MMJ card so I can't grow it where people can find it. Also I wouldn't want someone to find my shit and steal it! Are you a outdoor grower? I would be interested to see what you came out with this year.


nope i tried growin outside last season, but i had a deer or rabbit come eat up all my seedlings, big noob mistake... now im just tryna find a job so i can try again


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 22, 2010)

GENERALIVXX said:


> nope i tried growin outside last season, but i had a deer or rabbit come eat up all my seedlings, big noob mistake... now im just tryna find a job so i can try again


Gl on that job front! The job market sucks dick in the US right now and finding anything around here is next to impossible! Are you a MMJ card holder?


----------



## GENERALIVXX (Nov 23, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Gl on that job front! The job market sucks dick in the US right now and finding anything around here is next to impossible! Are you a MMJ card holder?


Yea it fukn does the US is sukn ballz right now

no sir, it simply costs money, money i dont have.. However i do have the most legit reason to smoke or to obtain mmj I had cancer stage IV lymphoma so if the law tries to fuck with me any good attorney should be able to get them off my back

and i know where your at its even harder to find a straight dealer, so good luck on this grow man


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 23, 2010)

GENERALIVXX said:


> Yea it fukn does the US is sukn ballz right now
> 
> no sir, it simply costs money, money i dont have.. However i do have the most legit reason to smoke or to obtain mmj I had cancer stage IV lymphoma so if the law tries to fuck with me any good attorney should be able to get them off my back
> 
> and i know where your at its even harder to find a straight dealer, so good luck on this grow man


Yeah it is so funny how shitty people are in this world! It never srupprises me how people will fuck you over just save a couple of bucks. Sorry to hear about the Cancer bro! If I were you I would get my card cus you are going to pay way more in court fees trying to deffend your case if you don't have one. I know you can get one no problem but the fact of the matter is if you get pinched you don't have one and they can hammer the shit out of you!


----------



## Malikhar (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving! I know I got lots to give thanks for, I know you do to Stern!


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 26, 2010)

Malikhar said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! I know I got lots to give thanks for, I know you do to Stern!


LOL this is one of the things I am thankfull for! 

*Here are some pic's of my bubblelicious in flower. The LST ones are 45 days into flower and looking like they are real close. I am going to start them on their two week flush of just watering with fresh water. *


*These are some pic's of my topped Bubb's about 35 days into flowering. *

*This is a pic of my #1 bubba, sadly it is from the mother that hemied on me!*  

*here is my Road Runner. I had to put it in flower room, they suggest 20 hrs of light but I just didn't have room in the veg room for it.*

*These are my Veg plants. #1 pic is my Purpple Shana, it's taking off like a weed!* 
*This is my Sour Kush that I LST'd. It is going into dark period tomorrow*
*And here are my bubb clones that will replace my bubba's that I am flowering right now. I am going to put them up on Sunday when I move my Kush into flowering.*


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 26, 2010)

All of your plants are looking Great Howard!!!!

So are you going to cut the clone from the one that hermie???

OOOoOO that purple shana is taking off, lookin nice!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 27, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> All of your plants are looking Great Howard!!!!
> 
> So are you going to cut the clone from the one that hermie???
> 
> OOOoOO that purple shana is taking off, lookin nice!!!


You better get some towles over your keyboard when you are looking at my Purple Shana there Phyre!!  I hope it turnes out as good as we are both hopeing. It is my first cutting from a co-op so we will see. And I didn't cut the clones down that I cloned off of my hermi mother, but I am keeping a close eye on them! I look them over at least twice a day now, I pull them out and spin them around and really go over them. It seems that they are "comming out of the closet" when they are around 2/3 done with flowering so I can still pull some bud off of them just not as much. I have smoked some of the bubb that hermied on me and it is still ok, but not as good as my NL bud. 

I am about to take a trip down to Renton to go pick up my second 1000w light!  I have to get off my fat ass and finish wiring my rooms so I can run those bitches, then I can have a mom/breeding room! I plan to take some of my Killing Fields plants all the way to seed when I get the regular seeds from Sanies. Hey Phyre check that plant out, cus if I germinate 5 seeds and get a mix of males and females I am going to breed them and if I end up with over 500 seeds I don't know what I will do with all of those seeds! And I am sure you would like to try and grow some. I asked the ol lady to get me some for Christmas so if she doesn't then I will just order them myself. Here is the link of my next strain that I am thinking about growing.

http://www.sanniesshop.com/killing-fields-f2.html

There is also a smoke reoprt on RIU just search Killing Fields. The smoke report convinced me to get these seeds.


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow bro that strain seems amazing!!! A little long on the flowering time, but breed one of those blue males there talking about and a shorter time frame indica, and you will have your perfect plant!! lol.

I have been looking at these 2 strains from attitude to hopefully get a male from!

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/secret-valley-seeds-jamaican-grape/prod_1693.html
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/delta-9-labs-cannasutra/prod_39.html

Also they already posted up there christmas promo which im going to get also hopefully 

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html


----------



## Crypnotic (Nov 27, 2010)

The grow rooms are looking good Howie. Those clones take from the hermi mother will tell you if the hermi was genetic or grower error: if it hermi's, then its most likely genetics. The bubbas look real good. Some nice short fat indicas for sure. I'm sure the smoke on that ealy harvest will be a little weak but its a good time learn how to make some oil or hash! lol

That Shana is a big mystery, I just have no idea what that thing is going to do. I cant wait to see it flower.

I took a good look at the Sannie seeds and they look great. I added two strains to my grow list: Killing Fields and Hercules. Not sure when I will grow them, but they are on my "to do" list lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 29, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Wow bro that strain seems amazing!!! A little long on the flowering time, but breed one of those blue males there talking about and a shorter time frame indica, and you will have your perfect plant!! lol.
> 
> I have been looking at these 2 strains from attitude to hopefully get a male from!
> 
> ...


Both of those look sweet but I would be interested to see how that grape comes out bro! I am not too worried about the longer flower time right now. I will have to grow it out and see about fucking with it later. I got some Kush and it looks like they aren't a big yeilder but I am hopeing that the smoke is killer! But we will see on that one. I am trying to nurse some clones that I bought back to life! I didn't know they were in a humidity dome right before I got them.  Oh well another lesson learned!


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 29, 2010)

ya i hate when that happens, my clones i just took a week ago are lookin kinda droopy due to the lower temps and me opening my humidity dome to much i think!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 29, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> The grow rooms are looking good Howie. Those clones take from the hermi mother will tell you if the hermi was genetic or grower error: if it hermi's, then its most likely genetics. The bubbas look real good. Some nice short fat indicas for sure. I'm sure the smoke on that ealy harvest will be a little weak but its a good time learn how to make some oil or hash! lol
> 
> That Shana is a big mystery, I just have no idea what that thing is going to do. I cant wait to see it flower.
> 
> I took a good look at the Sannie seeds and they look great. I added two strains to my grow list: Killing Fields and Hercules. Not sure when I will grow them, but they are on my "to do" list lol.


Thanks bro, I just got my second 1000w light! I need to wire up my rooms today or tomorrow, also fit in potting up my plants. Not sure about the hermi thing I am growing out the clone and keeping a real close eye on it! It is packing on the weight right now getting racked and packed with bud! So I will grow them out and if they show any sighns of hermi they are getting chopped! I haven't been able to find that Purple Shana online at all. I am going to pot that one up and as soon as I chop down my bubba LST I am going to take two clones off that shana and throw her into flower. It will be my mistery plant cus I have no clue what to expect from that thing! As always just hope for the best and if it is shit I will get rid of the clones. 

Don't buy the KF seeds brotha!  Go with the Hercules, Don't they have a herijuana? I think I was looking at that plant before I read the smoke report on this forum on the KF. No worries though bro, I think I am going to stay away from Nirvana for now. Unless the regular seeds they sent me really blow my mind I am done with them.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 29, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> ya i hate when that happens, my clones i just took a week ago are lookin kinda droopy due to the lower temps and me opening my humidity dome to much i think!!


Yeah you have to be real carefull with clones when they are in that state. I take my dome off once for an hour then two then three over a week or so to get them use to not haveing the dome on them. If you rush it you are screwed.

Gotta go I need to do some transplanting and wiring! Later guys!


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 29, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah you have to be real carefull with clones when they are in that state. I take my dome off once for an hour then two then three over a week or so to get them use to not haveing the dome on them. If you rush it you are screwed.
> 
> Gotta go I need to do some transplanting and wiring! Later guys!


nice dude good luck with the fun, i need to work on my VW bug today!!


----------



## Crypnotic (Nov 30, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Thanks bro, I just got my second 1000w light! I need to wire up my rooms today or tomorrow, also fit in potting up my plants. Not sure about the hermi thing I am growing out the clone and keeping a real close eye on it! It is packing on the weight right now getting racked and packed with bud! So I will grow them out and if they show any sighns of hermi they are getting chopped! I haven't been able to find that Purple Shana online at all. I am going to pot that one up and as soon as I chop down my bubba LST I am going to take two clones off that shana and throw her into flower. It will be my mistery plant cus I have no clue what to expect from that thing! As always just hope for the best and if it is shit I will get rid of the clones.
> 
> Don't buy the KF seeds brotha!  Go with the Hercules, Don't they have a herijuana? I think I was looking at that plant before I read the smoke report on this forum on the KF. No worries though bro, I think I am going to stay away from Nirvana for now. Unless the regular seeds they sent me really blow my mind I am done with them.


Sannies doesnt have the Herijuana in fem. No worries tho, the Herc has alot of the Herijuana in it.

I love how Sannie posts his grow report on his strains. He shows exactly what goes into the mother and father, then shows you how it grows. Amazing. You know exacty what your getting when you buy from him. I wish all growers were more like him.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 30, 2010)

I agree Crypt! I can't wait to get my hands on my Sannie seeds! If this all goes well I will be one of the people on this site that is a sannie lover too! 

I busted out the Eye Clopse today on one of my LST bubbas. They look mostly milky white and also there are some amber trichomes in there too! Tell me what you guys think, I say take it down on Monday the 6th or sooner. Here are some pic's of the Trichomes


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 1, 2010)

Not sure what kind of ratio you are going for on this plant. Trichs looks about 60/30/10 (cloud/clear/amber). What are you going for a real deep body stone on this weed?


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 1, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> Not sure what kind of ratio you are going for on this plant. Trichs looks about 60/30/10 (cloud/clear/amber). What are you going for a real deep body stone on this weed?


I'm not really sure either! LOL I just want to get a good high off the shit! I am kinda looking for a good body/up high. But for the up high I think I am going to have to wait for the KF plants. I hear that a sativa is supposed to be a better functioning high, not a couch lock one. For the most part I am looking for the plant to just be done rather than achieve a certian high. I think I will be ok taking her down today or Friday. I think by looking at the Trichs she has gone through her fattening stage and also I don't want to take her too long and have her hermi on me. I am just trying to avoid chopping her too early or too late. I smoked some of the one I cut down early and it is pretty stoney. 

I would also like to get a good cure on this one cus tase is pretty good! I would like to see what it taste like with a month or two cure on it.


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 1, 2010)

I say chopped that biatch down when she looks like she is done bro. Sounds like she is getting close.

How much did you NL improve from two week cure to the fourth week? Did it improve 25%, 50%, 100%? Just wondering what I can expect from NL in two weeks. Thanks.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 1, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> I say chopped that biatch down when she looks like she is done bro. Sounds like she is getting close.
> 
> How much did you NL improve from two week cure to the fourth week? Did it improve 25%, 50%, 100%? Just wondering what I can expect from NL in two weeks. Thanks.


Yeah I may scope her again today and take some more pic's of more buds. Then make my decision.

As for the NL, the only thing that I noticed is that the taste improved. There wasn't any sizeable difference in the potency of the weed as far as I could tell. I sure as hell wouldn't expect a big change in your potency of your weed bro. Is the weed just not getting you fucked up or do you just have to smoke more? You may notice a bigger difference than I did but I couldn't really tell.


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 1, 2010)

It gets me high but its nothing special at all. 

Thats a bummer knowing that this weed isn't going to get much better. 

Think I might really go to Holland now, and beat the owner of Nirvana with my six foot Bag Weed AF stock! "What the plant lacks in potency, it more than makes up for it with STRONG lumber!" lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 1, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> It gets me high but its nothing special at all.
> 
> Thats a bummer knowing that this weed isn't going to get much better.
> 
> Think I might really go to Holland now, and beat the owner of Nirvana with my six foot Bag Weed AF stock! "What the plant lacks in potency, it more than makes up for it with STRONG lumber!" lol


I wouldn't worry about it to much bro! You are getting high and that is what counts! If you look at how much you have spent on your grow room and how much weed you got I think you are good Cryp. And you also still have all your grow equipment so you really need to just add up your time and the price of seeds, soil, ferts. I think we both have learned the hard lesson that you get what you pay for! We both bought cheap seeds hopeing for some great weed and that just isn't going to happen! Next time we will spend the extra $60-$100 bucks and get some good seeds that will put out the weed we are looking for. Sannie shop here we come with a fist full of dollars!


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 1, 2010)

I decided to take down the second LST Bubbelicious plant. It was close enough and I figured giving it a couple of days wouldn't really make that big of a difference. So here are a couple of pic's of my plant that I took down. Hard to say yet what I got off it but I am thinking close to 2 oz hopefully. We will see in a week when it is all dry! Enjoy the pic's. oh and the cola next to the lighter isn't even from the top part of the plant!  So I got some good frosty bud!


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 1, 2010)

Looking good. I can see the purple/pink tones in the leaves. Those are better pics of your buds. You get a new digital?


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 1, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> Looking good. I can see the purple/pink tones in the leaves. Those are better pics of your buds. You get a new digital?


Thanks bro, I didn't get a better cam it was just I took pic's when it wasn't under the HPS light. I took pic's of my hermi and it looked all crazy like this one, there is something to takeing a plant out of the high light of a grow room and the flash from a camera make the budds look amazing! The purp on the plants I think are due to some cold temps at night. Not for sure on that since this is the first time I have taken bubbas all the way through flower, and my other plants aren't showing the purp but I am happy about it. It will give it a better bag appeal. I can't wait to smoke this shit! My hermi bubba get's me good and stoned and I harvested that bitch early so I can't fucking wait to take a few puffs of this little lady. I will be able to see what the high is when I let the trichs get to be this mix of clear/milky/amber. Then I will be able to maybe take the other one a lil longer or shorter if I want to.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 2, 2010)

Well guys I am finaly done hooking up my electricity and I also got my second 1000w light up and running today. So I have a flower room that is about 4X8 and I have my veg room back!  Now my little babies can stop growing under cfl's once they get rooted. Well up untill I get my KF seeds! Then I will need my veg room back for making seeds. No worries though here are some pic's.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 2, 2010)

Everything Looks good dude what do you have venting your set-up


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 2, 2010)

Those dual 1k lights look so cool. Now thats where some mofo'in weed is grow right there!! lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 2, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Everything Looks good dude what do you have venting your set-up


Thanks brotha! I hooked up my 400 CFM fan to both lights but it isn't doing the job so I just bought another one off ebay. I thought I would be good cus it is cold up here right now but the room is getting up in the 90's so i will need to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 2, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> Those dual 1k lights look so cool. Now thats where some mofo'in weed is grow right there!! lol


 Yeah as soon as I moved all my plants over I was just bending down looking at the plants and laughing my ass off! It looks like a sea of weed in there! I had to pull my wife out there as soon as she got home to show her. It just looks so nice! I just have to keep a close eye on them for hermies cus if they do it now they will fuck up all my plants now!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 3, 2010)

ya i use a 6in 450 for my 1000 single and seems to do the job might need a 8in they do about 750cfm almost double!


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 3, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> ya i use a 6in 450 for my 1000 single and seems to do the job might need a 8in they do about 750cfm almost double!


I just ordered another 6" 400 CFM fan. I will just run one fan per light and call it a day. I pick up the fans on ebay for under $100 shipped so I can't complain. Later I will order some more just as backups! The fans at the hydro store are way more expensive and if one fails I would like to have a backup ready to go. Later I would also like to get a couple of balast backups too!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 3, 2010)

nice dude well grats on the new fan and light set-up, cant wait to see your buds from those 1000's.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 3, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> nice dude well grats on the new fan and light set-up, cant wait to see your buds from those 1000's.


Yeah I can't wait to see what I get under those 1000w lights either! I think the plants are going to blow up under those, I should be able to get alot more out of those plant vs my 800w bulb. We will see though.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 3, 2010)

Man I love that bioni cam from EyeClopse! Here are some pic's from my last Bubbelicious LST plant. Not sure if I should cut her down soon or just let her roll out. Some say that if you harvest when most of the Trichs are milkey you get a UP high and when they are amber you get a couch lock high. But some argue that isn't true. Either way this bitch is almost done!  I recomend the EyeClopse to everyone!


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 3, 2010)

Maybe you should let that get very ambered to see how it works. Just a thought. Looks close to picking by the trichs. Might need a few more ambers.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 3, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> Maybe you should let that get very ambered to see how it works. Just a thought. Looks close to picking by the trichs. Might need a few more ambers.


Yeah I may let it go for a little while longer bro. Thing is that I am gun shy with Nirvana " Fem Seeds" so I think that is why I am so eager to chop it. It hasn't shown sighns of hermi on me but I am still scared that I might miss something. I think I will let it go for maybe another week. Chop it sometime next week for sure.


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 4, 2010)

I will have a scope for next harvest for sure. Might get the clops, but you know me, money dictates everything. But I will at least have 420 scope for sure.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 4, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> I will have a scope for next harvest for sure. Might get the clops, but you know me, money dictates everything. But I will at least have 420 scope for sure.


Shit bro the $20 radio shack scope is what most people use. The only reason that I bought the Eye Clopse scope was to take pic's. If you have your plants in your house and you can drag them close to a TV just get the eyeclopse off ebay that plugs into your TV. You can pick them up on ebay for like $7.00! It wont take pic's but it will give you a picture as big as your TV so you can inspect the trichs! That is what I would do if you don't want to spend the money. Just hook up with me when you get ready to buy one and I will search around for a cheap one for ya and shoot you the link.


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks man. I might a clops if I can find one cheap like you did. But not this month, I already bought lights, seeds and fans. I'm tapped. But maybe next month lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 4, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> Thanks man. I might a clops if I can find one cheap like you did. But not this month, I already bought lights, seeds and fans. I'm tapped. But maybe next month lol.


Maybe Santa will get you one for Christmas!  You also don't need one till flower anyway so you still have a few months bro. I wouldn't rush out and get one right away!


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 6, 2010)

Well to no supprise my clone from my plant that hermied on me popped some bananas last night. I am not too pissed because I knew it would, I am happy I caught it! But take a look at the fucking colas! The plant is only 40 days into flowering and I know if it would have gone the whole way I would have had colas the size of a vitamin water bottle! LOL No worries though chop dry and move on! I was going to take down my LST one today but I don't think I can take down two in one day. I will give it a shot though. I will be fucking busy today!


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 6, 2010)

I had to get a little smile out of the situation!  I am still going to have a great Christmas!


And I had to take a pic of one of the main colas. It would have been huge! take a look at these pics. She had some fatty buds.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 6, 2010)

Dang shitty deal about the hermie, oh well those buds are PHAT!!! hehe

Should still be some good herb dry


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 6, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Dang shitty deal about the hermie, oh well those buds are PHAT!!! hehe
> 
> Should still be some good herb dry


Yeah I wasn't too pissed about it cus I was expecting it. But fuck I just think about what those colas could have been. But it comes with the game, if you can't afford losses then growing weed isn't a good thing for you!  

But onto some more bad fucking luck! Check out these pic's. Thanks anyway Crypt.



Here are some pic's of the final harvest laid out. I got quite a bit of that he/she. I was thinking maybe it was growing those big ass buds because it was a hermi. What do you guys think? The other plants aren't putting on that much weight so soon so I was thinking maybe because it was a hermi it put on bigger buds. Just a thought.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 6, 2010)

Are those seeds in those bags all crushed


----------



## Lightguy420 (Dec 6, 2010)

What up HS.... I've been watching your grow man and sorry to hear about the hermie's... those were Nirvana too weren;t they? and then that with those crushed seeds... i think i'd be done with Nirvana after that one.... Do they sell clones at any of the shops up there in Wa.? Just thinking that might be the way to go and start keeping a mother to clone off of or something... sorry to hear about all the bad luck nirvana has given you bro... I don;t think i would ever get anything from Nirvana after what i have heard you and Crypt say about them....anyways like you said it will still be a good xmas!!! Happy Holiday Growing my friend!!! lol


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 6, 2010)

Who the hell sent you seeds in a plain envolope? What a dumbass that guy must be, sheesh! (So sorry bro, I will make it up to you, promise).

I guess the hermie doesnt come as a suprise but it is a shame.

That Santa picture is a hoot. That should be your avatar right there.


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 6, 2010)

Nevermind, its my avatar now lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats awesome lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 6, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Are those seeds in those bags all crushed


Yeah man they got crushed some how in the mail. Good old USPS! LOL government work at its finest.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 6, 2010)

Lightguy420 said:


> What up HS.... I've been watching your grow man and sorry to hear about the hermie's... those were Nirvana too weren;t they? and then that with those crushed seeds... i think i'd be done with Nirvana after that one.... Do they sell clones at any of the shops up there in Wa.? Just thinking that might be the way to go and start keeping a mother to clone off of or something... sorry to hear about all the bad luck nirvana has given you bro... I don;t think i would ever get anything from Nirvana after what i have heard you and Crypt say about them....anyways like you said it will still be a good xmas!!! Happy Holiday Growing my friend!!! lol


Hey bro haven't seen you around in a while! Yeah the hermies were from Nirvana seeds. One out of three that I started hermied on me but the fucked up part about it is that I had already taken two generations of clones from it! LOL it was the best plant out of the three that I had started! No worries though. And the seeds that I had gotten in the mail were from a friend not Nirvana, so no biggie. Yeah I think I am done with Nirvana, the thing that kills me is that besides the hermi problem with their fem seeds I have gotten some good yeilds from their seeds. We will see when I get my Killing Feilds seeds from Sannies weather I change my mind. But for now I am going to shop around and try some different breeders. 

Glad to see ya back on here bro!


----------



## Lightguy420 (Dec 8, 2010)

Word!!!!!! lol yeah i had read that post again and then saw what Crypt had wrote and put two and two together.... Still a bummer, but one less strike against Nirvana i guess...lol Yeah i am runnin some Violator Kush that i had got some clones of and not sure if you can find the seeds but it is looking to be a great plant... looks like it is gonna be a good yielder with some good smoke.... I think it is a Barney Seeds Strain.....i think.. but yeah man you looks like you got everything dialed in and i am stoked for you... i'll be here watching for sure...


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 8, 2010)

Lightguy420 said:


> Word!!!!!! lol yeah i had read that post again and then saw what Crypt had wrote and put two and two together.... Still a bummer, but one less strike against Nirvana i guess...lol Yeah i am runnin some Violator Kush that i had got some clones of and not sure if you can find the seeds but it is looking to be a great plant... looks like it is gonna be a good yielder with some good smoke.... I think it is a Barney Seeds Strain.....i think.. but yeah man you looks like you got everything dialed in and i am stoked for you... i'll be here watching for sure...


That sounds great! I am kinda shying away from Kush except for the ones I have now. I may grow one per grow but they aren't real big producers so it is just for my paitient and his wife that have cancer. I had some spots open up in my flower room and I called a co-op guy that I know and he found me two lemon disel that are two weeks into flower and I think he said they were around two feet. But I am going to puck those up today for $40 bucks each!!! They look healthy as fuck from the pic he sent me! I am super excited about these bad boys!  I will take pic's and post when I get the new ladies home and settled in!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 8, 2010)

nice dude good luck on the new plants!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 8, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> nice dude good luck on the new plants!!


Oh man I am pissed. It was supposed to come from some fucking college kid and he said 40 per plant donation yesterday but today he wanted more. So my guy told him to fuck himself! Yeah that kid was raised the right way! LOL What a little fag! It seems in this world you can't take anyone on their word! No worries though somthing else will come along for sure. I hope that kid pays a shitload for college and doesn't find a job in this shit economy and he fucking dies! LOL


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 9, 2010)

Rofl that is awesome.....hope he fucking dies hahahahahahaha


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 9, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Oh man I am pissed. It was supposed to come from some fucking college kid and he said 40 per plant donation yesterday but today he wanted more. So my guy told him to fuck himself! Yeah that kid was raised the right way! LOL What a little fag! It seems in this world you can't take anyone on their word! No worries though somthing else will come along for sure. I hope that kid pays a shitload for college and doesn't find a job in this shit economy and he fucking dies! LOL


ROFL! Sorry to hear about the Lemon NYD falling through man. Stupid greedy college kids lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah I was pissed about it but the thing is that the kid probably wanted like an extra $10 donation per plant! So he made himself look bad and let a few people that he is a liar for a chance to get an extra 20 bucks! I put more value in my word than twenty fucking bucks! Oh well live and lern no need to cry about it anymore! I will have to get some small clones and I am also going to clone my Purple Shana today. I am haveing some pains getting the timeing right on a cycle of plants. My bubbas are either done sooner or hermi on me and my Kush don't look like they are going to finish on time, and I am going to get my KF seeds that have an extra long flower cycle! LOL And I don't even know what this fucking Purple shanna is going to do on me! No worries I will figure it out. If I get too many plants I sure as hell know some people that would want some ready to flower. Then I can flip flop like a bitch on the price!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 9, 2010)

lol no flippy flops.

ya flower times suck for sure lol


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 9, 2010)

Im sure he will learn a lesson from this. Now the co-op wont buy his clones and he will have to find a new buyer. Opens up opportunity for other ppl . . . like you. Sell your clones to that co-op, you know they need a new supplier now lol. 

Timing is always a pain and always will be. Between the difference in strains, and pheno types of each strain, you could be harvesting anywhere from 8 weeks to 14 weeks . . . thats six weeks right there. The only thing you can do is get it to the smallest amount of time you can. I've had open space in my grow now for five weeks. Starting my Cataract and WW today. Still waiting for the herc seeds, they should here in the next four days or so (I hope they dont get smashed lol).


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 9, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> lol no flippy flops.
> 
> ya flower times suck for sure lol


Yeah I am not going to flip flop on anything! I am one of the few people still in this world that when I say something it is going to happen! That is why ass holes piss me off so bad! No worries though it will all come back on him sooner or later.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 9, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> Im sure he will learn a lesson from this. Now the co-op wont buy his clones and he will have to find a new buyer. Opens up opportunity for other ppl . . . like you. Sell your clones to that co-op, you know they need a new supplier now lol.
> 
> Timing is always a pain and always will be. Between the difference in strains, and pheno types of each strain, you could be harvesting anywhere from 8 weeks to 14 weeks . . . thats six weeks right there. The only thing you can do is get it to the smallest amount of time you can. I've had open space in my grow now for five weeks. Starting my Cataract and WW today. Still waiting for the herc seeds, they should here in the next four days or so (I hope they dont get smashed lol).


 
I don't want to start selling clones, there isn't that much money in it for one and for two I only have a 30 plant limit. I know it sounds crazy but I really don't have the room to have a shitload of clones trying to get a donation of $10 each! I just took 4 Purple Shana clones and two of my #3 Bubba that didn't hermi on me. I like the smoke off of those bubbas alot! And my paitent told me he really liked the taste/high so I am going to keep that around for a little bit. I think I have enough clones to replace my plants I am about to put into flower. So as of right now I have Three full cycles of grows and as of right now I have 25 plants and just took 6 clones. I will have to get rid of my shitty clone of my Sour Kush before my clones take root so I am still leagal.  

You still haven't gotten your seeds Crypt? I have been checking my mail constantly for mine! How long ago did you order them? 

Later guys!


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 9, 2010)

I just checked my account on Sannies and it shows that no payment was made and that I have no points with them. I don't give a shit about the points but the money already came out for the seeds on my end the 6th of this month. I mailed them to see what is up. Can you check your account for me crypt and see what the order status on your order from them is on their site crypt? WTF is up with these seed companys? One ships hermis and the others shipping is shit! LOL What can you do????


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 9, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> I just checked my account on Sannies and it shows that no payment was made and that I have no points with them. I don't give a shit about the points but the money already came out for the seeds on my end the 6th of this month. I mailed them to see what is up. Can you check your account for me crypt and see what the order status on your order from them is on their site crypt? WTF is up with these seed companys? One ships hermis and the others shipping is shit! LOL What can you do????


I ordered my seeds on the second, and the money was taken out that day and the seeds were shipped too. I have thirty point w/ Sannies. Sannies has a strange kind of payment system. You buy a "gift certificate" and that pays for the seeds. Not sure what that is all about, but I'm sure its a way of covering payment tracks for nosy feds and what not. I do know I paid, he got the money, and I got 30 points. I dont expect my seeds to get here any sooner than the 12th (ten days shipping). Sannies ordering procedures are a little confusing and you need to make sure you get all the way to the end of it before its complete. Chances are they sales was not complete or there was a system/clerical error. He's a one the level guys, so just wait for him to respond and go from there.

Now I feel bad about those seeds getting fucked up on you man. As soon as my Herc seeds get here, I will get some to you asap (I already have more seeds than I can grow in the next year so its no sweat).


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 9, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> I ordered my seeds on the second, and the money was taken out that day and the seeds were shipped too. I have thirty point w/ Sannies. Sannies has a strange kind of payment system. You buy a "gift certificate" and that pays for the seeds. Not sure what that is all about, but I'm sure its a way of covering payment tracks for nosy feds and what not. I do know I paid, he got the money, and I got 30 points. I dont expect my seeds to get here any sooner than the 12th (ten days shipping). Sannies ordering procedures are a little confusing and you need to make sure you get all the way to the end of it before its complete. Chances are they sales was not complete or there was a system/clerical error. He's a one the level guys, so just wait for him to respond and go from there.
> 
> Now I feel bad about those seeds getting fucked up on you man. As soon as my Herc seeds get here, I will get some to you asap (I already have more seeds than I can grow in the next year so its no sweat).


Thanks for the concern Crypt but I really don't need any seeds right now. I am just an impaitent bastard! Right now as I sit I have to get rid of one plant to stay legal as soon as my new clones take root. I will do that tomorrow when I go see one of my MMJ buddies. 

I am a stupid fuck anyway because I had logged onto Sannies site with my e-mail addy and my wife ordered the seeds with her info!  There are times where I make mistakes and feel like a real dumbass! And this was one of them. I will have to appoligize to Sannies when they answer my e-mail. I hate when I fuck up like this! No worries though everything is cool. 

Right now I am just hopeing that the Purple Shana is an easy clone plant! I saw some PS bud at the co-op when I got the clone and it looked nice. But it was also grown outdoor in Wa state. So hopefully my indoor grown PS will be alot better!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 9, 2010)

Woot im excited to see what happens with that PS also!!


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 10, 2010)

Damn dude, you should have bought a small bag of the PS just to check it out. That would answer alot of questions for you. Go back and get bag you lazy ass stoner lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes pls do i want a full smoke report ill spot u a E-20 for a gram.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 10, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> Damn dude, you should have bought a small bag of the PS just to check it out. That would answer alot of questions for you. Go back and get bag you lazy ass stoner lol.


Yeah if I would have bought that PS weed I would have smoked out door PS and it wouldn't have given me a good idea of what the indoor weed would be like. Also it would depend on how the person grew the weed ferts,soil and all that. And it's over two hours one way to get down there so kiss my ass! kiss-assLOL


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 10, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Yes pls do i want a full smoke report ill spot u a E-20 for a gram.


Shit bro grams are going for $10 for ok shit and $15 tops for good shit at our co-ops. One day we will have to meet up in Or bro and trade off on some good clones!  I am down for a road trip with some buddies. Just throw some weed in the back and blaze and ride! We would have to wait to get some strains that are only up in Wa and some that are only down in Ca to make it worth the drive. Probably in a year or two when we really know what the fuck we are doing.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 10, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Shit bro grams are going for $10 for ok shit and $15 tops for good shit at our co-ops. One day we will have to meet up in Or bro and trade off on some good clones!  I am down for a road trip with some buddies. Just throw some weed in the back and blaze and ride! We would have to wait to get some strains that are only up in Wa and some that are only down in Ca to make it worth the drive. Probably in a year or two when we really know what the fuck we are doing.


Ya for sure im down me and my girl will drive up there and trade some clones with ya.

ya stuff goes around here 20-15 bucks a gram. 20 for top shelf. I have driven from portland,or to my house before from a fire i went to in orgeon at Mt. Hood a couple years back!


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 10, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya for sure im down me and my girl will drive up there and trade some clones with ya.
> 
> ya stuff goes around here 20-15 bucks a gram. 20 for top shelf. I have driven from portland,or to my house before from a fire i went to in orgeon at Mt. Hood a couple years back!


Yeah a road trip would be sweet! When I was in the Navy I got orders to Wa state and I drove from Norfolk Va to Western Wa all by myself! It was cool to do it on one hand but on the other hand that is a long ass time to spend in your own head!  And trust me I don't want to spend that much time ever again in my own head! The other thing is that I want to get my 46 gallon bow front fish tank set back up and I will pick up some Red-bellied piranhas on my way back in Or. They are illegal to sell in Wa state but not illegal to have. 

Maybe later I can build a mote around my grow room and put all the Prianha in there! LOL that would be funny to go out in the morning and see some half eaten person that was trying to snatch my crop! 

Now you know why I don't want to spend too much time in my own head!!!! LOL


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey guys here is a little pic update. The first two are pic's of the Road Runner Auto flower for my patient. I put it under 12/12 for a little while because I figured that was better under a 1000w HPS rather than 18 hrs of light from CFL. But a little while later my "Veg" room opened back up so now it is under my 600w MH for 18 hrs a day. I am not too impressed with auto's yet but I did change up the light schedule a little so it is what it is. She is 57.4 days old and supposed to be done around 70-80 days.

Here are a couple of pic's of the veg room. My Purple Shana is in the lower left corner. I have some Bubba clones in there those are the biggest ones, and I have an OG Kush clone in there, a Chronic clone, two Kush seedlings "blue cups", Bubbelicious seedlings "blue cups", three Cat kush clones and two Sour Kush clones. 

And onto the flower room. I still have some bubbelicious in there and the tall one is my Sour Kush. I have one Cat Kush that I Lst'd in the back there don't know if you can see it or not.


So basicly I am balls deep in plants! LOL All plants are doing good here, I plan on putting out some good meds for my paitent and myself!  Oh and I also have two plants drying right now! Merry fucking Christmas to me!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 10, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah a road trip would be sweet! When I was in the Navy I got orders to Wa state and I drove from Norfolk Va to Western Wa all by myself! It was cool to do it on one hand but on the other hand that is a long ass time to spend in your own head!  And trust me I don't want to spend that much time ever again in my own head! The other thing is that I want to get my 46 gallon bow front fish tank set back up and I will pick up some Red-bellied piranhas on my way back in Or. They are illegal to sell in Wa state but not illegal to have.
> 
> Maybe later I can build a mote around my grow room and put all the Prianha in there! LOL that would be funny to go out in the morning and see some half eaten person that was trying to snatch my crop!
> 
> Now you know why I don't want to spend too much time in my own head!!!! LOL


ROFL awesome a mote around your grow, ya i know about to much time in your head.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 10, 2010)

You pics look great howard.

what do you do to dry and cure.

i didnt wait long enough to hang and jar'd to early!


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 10, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> You pics look great howard.
> 
> what do you do to dry and cure.
> 
> i didnt wait long enough to hang and jar'd to early!


Hey HP, I just found out from yesterdays Howard Stern show that he decided to re-sign for 5 more years!!!!!!!

I am so fucking stoked! All you guys should check him out after his Christmas break! It is only $13 a month to get it on your computer. 

Anyway I have a cabnit that I took out all the shelves and I drilled holes in the sides and ran string back and fourth through the whole thing. I hang my bud in there and I run two fans to circ the air and I bought a small de-humidifier in there to help the bud dry. In this cold weather it takes about a week to dry it out where the stem snaps. Then I jar it up. How long it stays in the jars is like your bud! LOL After that it is fair game, so if a MMJ paitent needs some meds and will make a donation for it I am not going to pass it up. I have some in jars for me also but that doesn't last too long either! 

What happened to your bud? There are guys on here like fdd2blk that jar it when the stem is spongy, you just have to "burp" the jars more often and for longer.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 10, 2010)

Here is a pic of my dry/cure room HP. Ahh the good old days when I had my first grow cureing. This is a pic of my NL drying.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 10, 2010)

Ya i have a set-up pretty much like that but in a closet lined with wood. My temps stay about 75F and about 35%RH.

I think i got scared to dry to much a threw them in after 4 days and i didnt burp as much as i should of

i didnt get any mold but started to smell like it was forming and i let them dry out over night outside and they dryed to a crisp.

i burp after that was almost pointless and had some harsh smoke. but oh well rolled the good bud in joints the other day, and made the rest all into butter. turned out great.

But no matter what i do im keeping them hanging out for 7days next time.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 10, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya i have a set-up pretty much like that but in a closet lined with wood. My temps stay about 75F and about 35%RH.
> 
> I think i got scared to dry to much a threw them in after 4 days and i didnt burp as much as i should of
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the drying thing bro. I have read alot of different forums about cureing and all that, but your safest way is to wait till the stems snap and then jar that shit up! No worries though at least it was your crop that went to seed that you kinda fucked up a little. I will have to get my rolling shit back! I haven't smoked a joint in about 18 yrs! LOL man I am getting old. But when you wrote that it made me think back fondly of me and my friends smoking out in the woods freezing our asses off! I may have to get with some friends here and blaze up a fatty!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 10, 2010)

Ya dude i suggest you do!!

I have a cig roller that i use to rool joints so there little fattys for sure. 1gram joints i rolled 30 of them the other day in like a hour. lol there almost all gone im on the last one as we speak.

it was my personal smoke so fuck it im will be way better on this go around!


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 11, 2010)

How did the harvest turn out Howie?

I tried curing both ways (stem snap and spongy) and I prefer the snappy way better (easier). 

My weed seems to keep getting better. Its been in the cure jar for about three weeks now. I've been smoking on the popcorn buds up till now. I put all the tops to the colas in one jar and let them cure up good before I even touch them. I smoke one of my sub top colas yesterday that smoke was much stonger that what I had been smoking. It had a strong narcotic effect. I take hydrocodone for the pain in my neck, so I'm well versed in the effects of that type of narcotic. My weed had a very similar type of high to it, only it was much stronger. I tried to get on RUI yesterday and I couldn't read the print lol. That being said, I think my weed is still not ready. It has the narcotic effect kicking in, but it still needs a much stonger head buzz. I'm hoping a few more weeks of cure will bring that out of the weed.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 11, 2010)

Ya i went spongy and i will never do it again, im waiting for stem snaps on the next one!


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 11, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> How did the harvest turn out Howie?
> 
> I tried curing both ways (stem snap and spongy) and I prefer the snappy way better (easier).
> 
> My weed seems to keep getting better. Its been in the cure jar for about three weeks now. I've been smoking on the popcorn buds up till now. I put all the tops to the colas in one jar and let them cure up good before I even touch them. I smoke one of my sub top colas yesterday that smoke was much stonger that what I had been smoking. It had a strong narcotic effect. I take hydrocodone for the pain in my neck, so I'm well versed in the effects of that type of narcotic. My weed had a very similar type of high to it, only it was much stronger. I tried to get on RUI yesterday and I couldn't read the print lol. That being said, I think my weed is still not ready. It has the narcotic effect kicking in, but it still needs a much stonger head buzz. I'm hoping a few more weeks of cure will bring that out of the weed.


Hey bro, the harvest is still drying out. And yeah waiting untill the stem snaps is the easier way. If you are lazy like I tend to be it is just better to let it snap then jar. I am stoked that your weed is getting better bro! Your top buds of course are going to be stronger than the lower ones. Can't wait till you pack up the hampster and break her in!  I hope you can get yourself off of those pills that you are taking and replace it with good old MMJ! It will be way healthier for ya and hopefully your state will pull their head out of their ass and realize that!


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 11, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya dude i suggest you do!!
> 
> I have a cig roller that i use to rool joints so there little fattys for sure. 1gram joints i rolled 30 of them the other day in like a hour. lol there almost all gone im on the last one as we speak.
> 
> it was my personal smoke so fuck it im will be way better on this go around!


good thing you have your MMJ card! Sounds like you smoke tough! I pack up my little bowl every night but maybe smoke 2-4 hits and I am good. I am going to go look into a roller. I am not sure I want half smoked joints around the place though? The weed may start tasting like shit the next day if I leave it out.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 11, 2010)

ya i just have a little jar i throw all my little roaches in and after a week or two i clean it out.

Ya i smoke quite a bit, i dont smoke cigs, just weed. But i do smoke a lot of weed lol.

From when i wake up with my coffee to before bed with tea lol. And any time between.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 11, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> ya i just have a little jar i throw all my little roaches in and after a week or two i clean it out.
> 
> Ya i smoke quite a bit, i dont smoke cigs, just weed. But i do smoke a lot of weed lol.
> 
> From when i wake up with my coffee to before bed with tea lol. And any time between.


Yeah I got some friends like that. When we use to work on mega yachts I was always suprised that they would be high all day at work. I am a big drinker and I always just thought that it is probably like me drinking. I could drink all day at work if I could get away with it, and still do my job. I just started smoking weed when my first grow was done so I am still a major lightweight when it comes to smoking. I smoked when I was a kid but that was 15 years ago. So now I am getting use to it again. I smoke now and I don't want anyone around me, and I don't like anyone knowing that I am high! LOL it is like I am a little kid again.


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 11, 2010)

Well, I guess I should amend what I said, I use to take Hydrocodone for the pain (took it for about a year) then I stopped taking it, as I didnt really like its effects on me. It turned me into a zombie, and really, its nothing like getting high on weed, its kinda of a crappy buzz. I can still get it prescribed but I just choose to not take it. I cant see why ppl get hooked on that shit, the day I decided to stop taking it, I havent taken one pill lol. 

But I got a neck surgery coming here in January so I will be back on it at least for a short time while recover (surgery on your spine is painful) lol. I so hope my weed will turn out to be some good shit, b/c I'll just smoke that if I can. 

Cant wait for the "Hampter" to get here lol. I will put that little rat to work!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 11, 2010)

rofl Awesome, i know exactly how u feel.

Ya i can smoke all day long and be totally functional and i do a ton of work.

i smoke a 1/4 ounce easy every week more if i could afford it lol.


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 11, 2010)

I've been smoking alot lately, mostly b/c I have it, its new to me (growing my own weed) and I have a ton of time on my hands. But I've already started tappering off. Smoking too much give me the "burnout". Makes me feel light headed, tired and little weak. I guess I dont like too much of anything too long lol. When I'm smoking all day, daily, I prob smoke about 1/4 oz too. Half of my first plant is already gone and I have prob about an oz left. 

I have a good friend of mine thats a firefighter. He works 24 on and 48 off. He often gets bored out of his mind. I told him he should smoke weed instead of drinking all the time, but he doesnt like weed lol. I'd blaze him up, but since he doesnt want it, I just decided to keep it under my hat.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah growing your own and smoking your own is so much better! LOL it is like free fucking weed! It is so nice to sit back and just smoke as much as you want without having to worry about running out or where your next bag is going to come from. It is liberating. You god damn peole are potheads! Holly shit I couldn't imagine smoking that much weed in a week! But I am sure I will get up there sometime. I am just enjoying my small tolerance right now and also enjoying that I don't smoke up all my plants that I grow. My paitent told me when I first started smoking that he would give anything to be me, not smoking for that many years and then hitting some good weed. No worries though I like the fact that we are all on here growing makeing friends and getting high together!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 11, 2010)

That is for sure howard!!

smoke, laugh, eat, = care-free life


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey Howie. Ran into this guy Gobby who is growing the KF and Herc. He's got several KF phenos. He's got an 8 week purp pheno that looks like the bomb. Check his grow out: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/375095-indoor-perpetual-closets-2.html


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2010)

I made it in late but still in


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 12, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> Hey Howie. Ran into this guy Gobby who is growing the KF and Herc. He's got several KF phenos. He's got an 8 week purp pheno that looks like the bomb. Check his grow out: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/375095-indoor-perpetual-closets-2.html


Thanks bro I subbed to see what he comes up with! Should be interesting. Even if I get my KF seeds soon I can't start any! I took four Purple Shana clones and that put me at my max for plants that I can legaly have. So it my be a lil while before I can start my killing feilds plants.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 12, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I made it in late but still in


Hey better late than never bro!


----------



## gobbly (Dec 13, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 13, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> That is for sure howard!!
> 
> smoke, laugh, eat, = care-free life


Just to let you know HP I am going to throw my Purple Shana in the flower room today! I potted it up to a 7 gal pot and took some cuttings off it a few days ago so now it is time to flower that purple pig!


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 13, 2010)

LOL my phone wasn't working last night when I tred to text my MMJ buddy. I was about to toss my phone on the ground and the ol lady told me that she knew why it wasn't working! She went and upgraded my phone for Christmas to a i-phone!!!! So I got an early christmas present!  and Howard is doing another 5 years! Fuck this is a good Christmas!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice dude grats to the iphone they are pretty badass.

Thank u jeebus u put her in huh, thats awesome i cant wait for her to flower i bet she is going to be amazing.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 13, 2010)

I bought myself a new bong last night it was my christmas gift to myself!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 13, 2010)

Talking about christmas gifts i ordered up some pre 98 bubba bx2 seeds for a gift to myself supposed to be the real deal bubba from cali in seed form


----------



## DOPEYCDXX (Dec 13, 2010)

for the electrical you can use a power inverter and it will pull less electricity far easier than going into the garage or using other outlets or rigging some other way. I have a master electrician build my power inverters for me saves me alot of money and allows me to use more lights and fans on the same circuits it used to overload and the breakers would flip not anymore. Just some advice they are very cheap to build but cost alot to buy.


----------



## gobbly (Dec 13, 2010)

it's times like this I wish my master electrician buddy hadn't moved back to cali


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 13, 2010)

gobbly said:


> it's times like this I wish my master electrician buddy hadn't moved back to cali


Dude I ran my electical to my main box and it was easy! get a book from Home Depot and do some reading it is not that hard. I was scared at first but I just got some 12/2 wire for $75 and the conduit and outlets. Took me a few hours but an electrician wanted $400 to do it, and I did if for around $100 and I have a ton of 12/2 wire left over. It really isn't that hard at all.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 13, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Talking about christmas gifts i ordered up some pre 98 bubba bx2 seeds for a gift to myself supposed to be the real deal bubba from cali in seed form


Sweet! My wife ordered me some Killing feilds seeds reg from Sannies for X-mas. I should be getting them this week. I don't know if I am going to have any presents under the tree come x-mas!  LOL


----------



## gobbly (Dec 13, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Dude I ran my electical to my main box and it was easy! get a book from Home Depot and do some reading it is not that hard. I was scared at first but I just got some 12/2 wire for $75 and the conduit and outlets. Took me a few hours but an electrician wanted $400 to do it, and I did if for around $100 and I have a ton of 12/2 wire left over. It really isn't that hard at all.


hehe, yeah, before he left I had my buddy show me how I would wire it if I needed to put a new circuit, but I am not maxing anything yet. I was more thinking in terms of building an inverter 



Howard Stern said:


> Sweet! My wife ordered me some Killing feilds seeds reg from Sannies for X-mas. I should be getting them this week. I don't know if I am going to have any presents under the tree come x-mas!  LOL


sounds like you're getting a tree for x-mas  just add water!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 13, 2010)

yeah sounds like trees will be our presents like buddy said just dd water


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 13, 2010)

Hell yeah and I am ok with that! Money trees and an i-phone! What more could you ask for present wise!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 13, 2010)

i tell what i dont want hermies.zFucking trannie showed her nuts reserva privada og kush 18.Def done with fems from dna/reserva privada..Ill try sannies fems if i go fem again


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 13, 2010)

I dont know, but every DNA OG or OG cross I've watched grow gets a hermie. 

But then again, if your main plant is "bag-seed" you found at a "Deadhead" concert, then what should be expected?

Bag-Seed: weed with hermie genetics, if it wasnt hermie gentetics, there wouldn't be any seeds in it.

I never quite understood how they can make such a claim and ppl not catch on to it. Either they just want to "hide" the OG (Original Genetics) from others that want to steal it, or that shit is really bag-seed!

Here is what I do know: I dont grow bag-seed period!

That being said, I got a Catract in my closet now, I hope it dont hermie on me. If it does, I will be done with OG for good.


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 13, 2010)

Meanwhile the the marketing and myth of OG Kush just keeps getting bigger and bigger . . .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuJDaOVz2qY


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 13, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> I dont know, but every DNA OG or OG cross I've watched grow gets a hermie.
> 
> But then again, if your main plant is "bag-seed" you found at a "Deadhead" concert, then what should be expected?
> 
> ...


My catarct didnt hermie on me but y kushberry did and now og kush 18.the sour kush aka headband is looking nice ffrosty and proper hopefully this dna/reserva privada stays true female..
On the other hand my tahoe og kush and deadhead og are showing white pistils everywwhere so thats good 1 goes and 2 come to takes it place.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 13, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> i tell what i dont want hermies.zFucking trannie showed her nuts reserva privada og kush 18.Def done with fems from dna/reserva privada..Ill try sannies fems if i go fem again


FUCK! I will keep an eye on my reserva and DNA Kush plants I have going right now! If I get hermie's then I may have to look into learning how to deal with them, and just fucking buy Nirvana seeds! No need in paying $100 bucks for 6 seeds that have the same chance of hermi as my $30 Nirvana seeds! And the Nirvana NL seeds I had put out some good weight so why pay more?


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 13, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> I dont know, but every DNA OG or OG cross I've watched grow gets a hermie.
> 
> But then again, if your main plant is "bag-seed" you found at a "Deadhead" concert, then what should be expected?
> 
> ...


That is for damn sure bro! If these fem seeds are going to hermi on me then maybe it is time to setup a good mother room and hold onto the good females that I get from regular seeds. Who knows if it is possible to get fem seeds that wont hermi on you? Maybe all of them are like that, and if so as growers we may need to figure out a way to deal with the problem or go back to regular seeds! 

If the Cat Kush hermi's on you at least it was free!!!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 13, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> My catarct didnt hermie on me but y kushberry did and now og kush 18.the sour kush aka headband is looking nice ffrosty and proper hopefully this dna/reserva privada stays true female..
> On the other hand my tahoe og kush and deadhead og are showing white pistils everywwhere so thats good 1 goes and 2 come to takes it place.


Did you get those seeds when I did on that Attitude deal? I have cat kush and sour going right now. My sour didn't like being cloned at all! So I am hopefull that they don't hermi on me! If they do there will be some decisions I have to make about fem seeds. Maybe it is a ripoff?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 13, 2010)

I got mine around the sme time but i bought it thru pick n mix and got 1 of each.Maybe i just ended up with a bad 1 tht hermied.But i saw balls all over the og 18 and the kushberry i had was about a year old
I still hve alot of fem freebies to grow out but as far as buying fems ill just purchase the reg packs and deal with it like that.Not saying im giving up on the companies just the fem seeds.


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 13, 2010)

That brings a second thing into focus: what if seed houses use the Tude to off load "bad" batches of seeds? Shit, Nirvana still sells their F-up AF seeds on the Tude! Not good enough for their own site, but damn, the Tude is selling the AF seeds as their #1 recommend seed! Qoute from Nirvanan: "the AF is crap!" Thats no lie, that's what "Buddy" the manager said to me after I emailed him about a week ago. I asked why they are still selling that shit to the public, and he said he didnt know lol. So here is the question: was that cheap offering from DNA seeds a great deal, or a seed house looking to unload a batch of hermied seeds?

Here is another, a re-question: if they tell use the stuff is bag-weed, what reason do we have to believe that it wont hermie? Shit, that whole company is founded on bag-seed!

Like I said, not sure what to think. I will grow this kush out and see where it goes, but if it hermies then it will be the last OG I grow for sure.

No such thing as "free" seeds, either they cost you or they dont . . . and the cost has nothing to do with how much you paid for them. One other thing I do know now.


That being said, thanks for the seeds my brother. I hope this OG works! I wanted to try it and give it chance.

I've seen and read enough to be suspicous.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 14, 2010)

Sorry I haven't been on much today guys. My wifes sister is comming in today from Japan so I had to straighten up the grow rooms cus she doesn't know I have them! LOL We will have to break it to her tonight and we don't know how she is going to take it. 

I have been thinking about it and it may be that fem seeds are just likely to hermi on you. That being said if you are looking for a marketable weed then find the best one for quality/yeild. I had those Nirvana NL and not all of them hermied so maybe get the five seeds and grow them out. Take two cuttings off each one. If the mother hermies kill the clones and keep the ones that did good. From there keep the best yeilder. Other than that it is back to growing out regular seeds and weeding out the males. I can't fucking wait to get my KF seeds! I am on the fence on weather I am going to make seeds now!  It still sounds like a good idea but it will tie up my Veg room. I don't know we will see. If I get tired of fem seeds I am not going to pay for regular seeds when I can just make a couple of thousand of my own in 3-4 months. 

I hope those freebies come out great WBW. We will see what all happens! I may have to build a mother room now! Maybe just get a grow bag off ebay or some shit. 

Later guys!


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 14, 2010)

Ha ha I got my seeds from sannie today!!!  I got my killing Feilds and my freebies were The Mask F2. Don't know about the Mask seeds yet, I will have to do some research on what those are. maybe someone on here has grown them out. Will have to do my research when I have less eyes on me! I hope you got yours crypt!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 14, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Ha ha I got my seeds from sannie today!!!  I got my killing Feilds and my freebies were The Mask F2. Don't know about the Mask seeds yet, I will have to do some research on what those are. maybe someone on here has grown them out. Will have to do my research when I have less eyes on me! I hope you got yours crypt!
> 
> View attachment 1325102View attachment 1325101



Nice dude im happy you got your seeds, im expecting mine from attitude any day now also.

Im thinking about buying some from sannies in the future if you guys have great results!


----------



## gobbly (Dec 14, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Ha ha I got my seeds from sannie today!!!  I got my killing Feilds and my freebies were The Mask F2. Don't know about the Mask seeds yet, I will have to do some research on what those are. maybe someone on here has grown them out. Will have to do my research when I have less eyes on me! I hope you got yours crypt!
> 
> View attachment 1325102View attachment 1325101





> The Mask F2
> 
> Herijuana X Sannie's jack
> 
> Also The Mask was made a couple of years ago and we sold them for a short period in sannie's shop because she was a limited batch. Because of the strong inbred parrents this was a wonderfull F1 cross which made lots of growers very happy. Some opengrow members found a wicked pheno and shared this plant, by sharing it also create's offspring and so The Mask f2 was born. Sannie shop is so glad to give our customers such strong freebees.


If you haven't seen sannies forums, it's worth taking a look 
https://www.opengrow.com/index.php?showforum=14


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 14, 2010)

I still haven't gotten my seeds. I hope they get here soon. 

Grats on getting your seeds bro.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 14, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Nice dude im happy you got your seeds, im expecting mine from attitude any day now also.
> 
> Im thinking about buying some from sannies in the future if you guys have great results!


I am sure we will he has some good strains. Gl on your tude seeds. I just got some regular seeds from sannies. I went old school!


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 14, 2010)

gobbly said:


> If you haven't seen sannies forums, it's worth taking a look
> https://www.opengrow.com/index.php?showforum=14


Thanks bro I hadn't had the time to do a search! I will take a look at that forum. Thanks again gobbly!


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 14, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> I still haven't gotten my seeds. I hope they get here soon.
> 
> Grats on getting your seeds bro.


That is funny cus you ordered yours before I ordered mine. I am sure yours will get there soon. Also your UPS package should be there by friday so let me know when you get it.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 14, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> I am sure we will he has some good strains. Gl on your tude seeds. I just got some regular seeds from sannies. I went old school!


ahh ya im pick up some reg. also hopefully get a good male to collect pollen from


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 14, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> ahh ya im pick up some reg. also hopefully get a good male to collect pollen from


Yeah there is nothing worse than haveing seeds and not being able to germinate them! I have my limit on plants right now so I will have to wait till I chop some plants this week to germ some seeds. I am just wondering if I should do the reg seeds and weed out the males or germ the fem seeds. I will figure it out when I am less drunk!


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 15, 2010)

I've ordered seeds now from the Dam three times, and its taken 10 days for shipping on each. Its been about 13 days with Sannies, but I figure holiday mail and bad weather has slowed things down a bit.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 15, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> I've ordered seeds now from the Dam three times, and its taken 10 days for shipping on each. Its been about 13 days with Sannies, but I figure holiday mail and bad weather has slowed things down a bit.


I am sure they will get there, like you said holliday shit and all that. I am itching to chop some of my current plants so I can germ my KF seeds! LOL I have two that are real close, one is done for sure. I weighed up one of my hermi plants and only pulled 33g dry!


----------



## gobbly (Dec 15, 2010)

what do you do with your scrap? bubble bags, oil, fireplace? I do butane oil.


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 15, 2010)

I hope they get here soon . . . when the "rat" gets here, I'll take a pic of w/ some herb in it lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 16, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> I hope they get here soon . . . when the "rat" gets here, I'll take a pic of w/ some herb in it lol.


JACKSONVILLE, FL, US 12/16/20107:36 P.M.DEPARTURE SCAN 
Ha ha almost there bro! May be something in there for you to pack in the "hampster"


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 16, 2010)

When it rains it fucking poors! Our fridge was shitting the bed last night so we decided to get one today! Not that we have a shitload of extra money right before x-mas. Then I came downstairs today and my fucking monitor for my compuer shit on me! So there was another $200 down the drain! A few weeks ago I replaced our water heater! I am just thankfull that nothing is going sideways on my grow. "knock on wood" Will be back some time on here.......... I will be taking down two plants tomorrow so that will be a busy ass day!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 16, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> When it rains it fucking poors! Our fridge was shitting the bed last night so we decided to get one today! Not that we have a shitload of extra money right before x-mas. Then I came downstairs today and my fucking monitor for my compuer shit on me! So there was another $200 down the drain! A few weeks ago I replaced our water heater! I am just thankfull that nothing is going sideways on my grow. "knock on wood" Will be back some time on here.......... I will be taking down two plants tomorrow so that will be a busy ass day!


You are right bout that.Hope everything pans out fine..Hopefully the chops can help you out


----------



## gobbly (Dec 17, 2010)

oooo! excited to see the harvest!


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 17, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> JACKSONVILLE, FL, US 12/16/20107:36 P.M.DEPARTURE SCAN
> Ha ha almost there bro! May be something in there for you to pack in the "hampster"


Well in that case, I really cant wait for that rat to get here lol.


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 17, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> When it rains it fucking poors! Our fridge was shitting the bed last night so we decided to get one today! Not that we have a shitload of extra money right before x-mas. Then I came downstairs today and my fucking monitor for my compuer shit on me! So there was another $200 down the drain! A few weeks ago I replaced our water heater! I am just thankfull that nothing is going sideways on my grow. "knock on wood" Will be back some time on here.......... I will be taking down two plants tomorrow so that will be a busy ass day!


LOL, I know the feeling bro. Just prioritize what needs to be done most and save what money you can. Good luck on the harvest today. How are those plants looking?


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 17, 2010)

gobbly said:


> oooo! excited to see the harvest!


Working on it right now. Will post pix later, posting this on my bad ass I-phone!!!! Lol

Oh and ups tracking said your package should there crypt!!!


----------



## loaded dervish (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice plants always love to see people growing arowned me. some good smoke for xmas i got my buddy a new cd scale for xmas so he can weight out those qps without a prob of his scetchy old scale!! I cant wait for the og kush it comes arowned once a year. whyle you can find jack herer, buba kush, amsterdam fire, white russian, white rhino, super silver haze here year round from growers just need to mix it up every now and then. I saw some afgan goo going arowned yesterday it tasted sweet and dank. then some kid said he had some blue afgann goo he was it was a cross between blue berry and afgan goo it was swagg rofl droped my heart!!


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 17, 2010)

I got Howie. Thanks bro. Sent you a message. Read it on your "bas ass" iphone lol


----------



## gobbly (Dec 17, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> I got Howie. Thanks bro. Sent you a message. Read it on your "bas ass" iphone lol


does that mean you got your sannies order?


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 17, 2010)

gobbly said:


> does that mean you got your sannies order?


Nope . . . I didnt get my Sannie order yet . . . sent him an email today . . . let you know what they say.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2010)

Curious crypt what did you order from sannies?


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 17, 2010)

loaded dervish said:


> Nice plants always love to see people growing arowned me. some good smoke for xmas i got my buddy a new cd scale for xmas so he can weight out those qps without a prob of his scetchy old scale!! I cant wait for the og kush it comes arowned once a year. whyle you can find jack herer, buba kush, amsterdam fire, white russian, white rhino, super silver haze here year round from growers just need to mix it up every now and then. I saw some afgan goo going arowned yesterday it tasted sweet and dank. then some kid said he had some blue afgann goo he was it was a cross between blue berry and afgan goo it was swagg rofl droped my heart!!


Yeah that is for damn sure, you get tired of smoking the same old shit! But as long as it is good and gets you high who cares! I am going to start some Killing Feilds from Sannies soon so I am excited to see how that flowers out.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 17, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Curious crypt what did you order from sannies?


If I remember correctly he orderd *Hericules feminized* from that place. It is either that or the herijuana. I just got done running around like a mad man to get shit done today and then I came home and took down 1.5 plants. That shit will be dry by next friday so I am good! I still have around a 1/4 left of my three Bubbas just sitting around! I do like the taste of the bubbas! The taste and the high is way better than the NL that I had from Nirvana! I think the next seeds I order will be good strain of Bubble Gum from the Tude! The co-ops can't keep it on the shelf around here. 

Hope all is well with the new family member WBW


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> If I remember correctly he orderd *Hericules feminized* from that place. It is either that or the herijuana. I just got done running around like a mad man to get shit done today and then I came home and took down 1.5 plants. That shit will be dry by next friday so I am good! I still have around a 1/4 left of my three Bubbas just sitting around! I do like the taste of the bubbas! The taste and the high is way better than the NL that I had from Nirvana! I think the next seeds I order will be good strain of Bubble Gum from the Tude! The co-ops can't keep it on the shelf around here.
> 
> Hope all is well with the new family member WBW


You say bubbas and im thinking bubba kush...
But def next order is from sannies ko kush and herijuana.Prob 2 seperate orders to get to different packs of freebies..One will be before christmas for sure..
Everything is cool at home just trying to adjust to the crying every other hour..lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 17, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You say bubbas and im thinking bubba kush...
> But def next order is from sannies ko kush and herijuana.Prob 2 seperate orders to get to different packs of freebies..One will be before christmas for sure..
> Everything is cool at home just trying to adjust to the crying every other hour..lol


The reason I say bubbas is because I always fuck up the spelling of Bubbelicious! LOL probably fucked it up that time too!  I have never tried bubba Kush, but do tell you the truth I may get away from Kush. They aren't a big producer so it is sort of a waist of growroom space. If I only pull 1-1.5 off the Kush and I can find a strain that puts out 2+ consistantly then I will go with the other strain. That ko kush from sannies does look good though! As a matter of fact all of sannies shit looks great! We will see how this killing feilds turns out. 

When the wife and I see a baby out in town crying all we do is look at eachother and just say " I don't miss that one bit!"


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> The reason I say bubbas is because I always fuck up the spelling of Bubbelicious! LOL probably fucked it up that time too!  I have never tried bubba Kush, but do tell you the truth I may get away from Kush. They aren't a big producer so it is sort of a waist of growroom space. If I only pull 1-1.5 off the Kush and I can find a strain that puts out 2+ consistantly then I will go with the other strain. That ko kush from sannies does look good though! As a matter of fact all of sannies shit looks great! We will see how this killing feilds turns out.
> 
> When the wife and I see a baby out in town crying all we do is look at eachother and just say " I don't miss that one bit!"


If you want yeild then you will love the killing feilds.I hear ya on the weight part.Its just since im from the east coast we dont really have much kush out here.But when i did get some kush from cali i was sold.So now im trying to find good kush or a couple of good ones for personal headstash..


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 17, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> If you want yeild then you will love the killing feilds.I hear ya on the weight part.Its just since im from the east coast we dont really have much kush out here.But when i did get some kush from cali i was sold.So now im trying to find good kush or a couple of good ones for personal headstash..


Yeah from what I hear the Kush is good. I have Cataract Kush going right now and the description says that when you smoke it you will think you have cataracts. LOL I also have my Sour Kush going so we will see. I am hopeing that it will be a stash only thing but I got some bubba kush trainwreck from a co-op a few weeks ago and it was to strong for me. I smoked some and I had the Wa Wa Wa Wa Wa thing going on with sound. I was so fucking high! No worries though if the kush is to strong then it will be for my paitient! He is a vetran smoker, so he can handle that shit. 

I know the killing feilds is a sativa so I will have to wait a few more weeks in flower but if you think about it 3 weeks for a better yeild? Big fucking deal.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey guys here are some pic's. The one on the left is one of my clones that hemied on me that is why I choped her, and the one on the right that looks more done was 100% milky trichs. So I decided to chop it down as kind of a test to see how the high differs from the ones that I choped when trichs were amber. The funny thing is that the mermi was one that a light fell on and broke one of the tops off of when it was young. I still have the top as a clone.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2010)

Well those plants look good.


----------



## Lightguy420 (Dec 17, 2010)

Looks way good HS... I'm diggin the purple in the leaves... is that from gettin cold? The kush might not yield as much as some others but you can guarantee any shop will be happy to take that off your hands... it is what sells the most down here in socal, that and the OG's...... i saw cali connection on attitude and they have a couple killer strains that are a must... Raskal OG and Tahoe OG.. if you can get your hands on that you will be veryy happy...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah i got tahoe but raskal is not even in stock yet.I also got some pre 98 bubba,deadhead,chem valley,sour og from them.Still waiting for the sfv og kush and for them to stock the rest


----------



## Lightguy420 (Dec 17, 2010)

yeah i am very happy with their genetics... definitely recommended!


----------



## loaded dervish (Dec 18, 2010)

Ya i just like when the grower gets difrent straineds and dose not grow the same thing over and over. Atleast you are smart and mix up your strains. I just dont get why people take clones over and over off there mother for years with strait profit selling weed and dont buy new strains. Just piss me off if i grew i would spend atleast some of the profit on new seeds or clones. Just need to mix it up now and then!!


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 18, 2010)

Yo whats up Howie!

Just so everyone knows, the "Hamster" is now mine. Works great, love this little fucking rat lol


----------



## gobbly (Dec 18, 2010)

nice piece!


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 18, 2010)

I started messing with the eye clops you got me. Took a couple of pics of the Bubba nugs. Check it out:


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 18, 2010)

I think the "bubba" in Bubba Kush is short for Bubble Gum. Its my understanding that the OG is for the most part a Bubble Gum + Kush hybrid. Chemdog is a beefed up version of the bubble gum.

I tried some Bubba from a good friend and I can say it does taste very good. The high is better than the NL too.


----------



## gobbly (Dec 18, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> I started messing with the eye clops you got me. Took a couple of pics of the Bubba nugs. Check it out:


is that one of the lenses to adapt the microscope eyepiece to a camera? I did a google and just found some nightvision thing that looked like a kids toy, hehe... I'd be curious on the info if it is a microscope eyepiece, and any other feedback you might have.

I've been vacillating between getting a digital scope that hooks directly to a pc, or getting one of the adapters to use the camera with our current scope. Been kinda holding off till I could get feedback from someone using either


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> I think the "bubba" in Bubba Kush is short for Bubble Gum. Its my understanding that the OG is for the most part a Bubble Gum + Kush hybrid. Chemdog is a beefed up version of the bubble gum.
> 
> I tried some Bubba from a good friend and I can say it does taste very good. The high is better than the NL too.


Not sure i follow there is no og or chemdog in bubba kush.Chemdog is not a beefed up version of bubble gum.Chemdog is chemdog.Bubba kush is bubble gum x master kush x afghan or paki kush to my understanding..


----------



## gobbly (Dec 18, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Not sure i follow there is no og or chemdog in bubba kush.Chemdog is not a beefed up version of bubble gum.Chemdog is chemdog.Bubba kush is bubble gum x master kush x afghan or paki kush to my understanding..


dunno on the others, but you are correct about chemdog. It's one of the strains with an interesting history, and worth doing a little research on


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 18, 2010)

gobbly said:


> is that one of the lenses to adapt the microscope eyepiece to a camera? I did a google and just found some nightvision thing that looked like a kids toy, hehe... I'd be curious on the info if it is a microscope eyepiece, and any other feedback you might have.
> 
> I've been vacillating between getting a digital scope that hooks directly to a pc, or getting one of the adapters to use the camera with our current scope. Been kinda holding off till I could get feedback from someone using either


It an eye clops and it is marketed as a childs toy, but its a hand held micro scope w/ a monitor attached to it. It has memory stick for saving photos that you shoot. It has 100 x 200 x400 magnicifcation. The pics I took above were at 100 mag. You can find the ebay used for about 25 bucks or so. 

It takes great pics. I havent messed with it much, I just took some quick shots of a nug just to test it out. Let me break out some of my weed and see if I cant take some better shot at different mag.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2010)

gobbly said:


> dunno on the others, but you are correct about chemdog. It's one of the strains with an interesting history, and worth doing a little research on


Trust me i have been studying these strains for almost a year.Especially the bubba kush.Og kush is a chemdog 91.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey guys sorry I haven't been on here in a little while I just finished up cutting down my 1/2 a plant and I ended up potting up 5 plants and putting them into the flower room! It was a busy day of work today! Funny thing is that I have three plants that will be comming down soon too! I will try to get caught up tonight on my thread but one of the kids is burning a movie on Nero and that program is a pig on my RAM. So it may be slow. I still need to transplant my OG Kush clone that I have! It is getting a little root bound so I need to pot that pig up and take some cuttings off her! I am only going to take two cuttings off her cus I want to flower her out and see what the bud is like. If it is shit or if the plant doesn't put out much weed I can always just get rid of the clones.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey guys sorry I haven't been on here in a little while I just finished up cutting down my 1/2 a plant and I ended up potting up 5 plants and putting them into the flower room! It was a busy day of work today! Funny thing is that I have three plants that will be comming down soon too! I will try to get caught up tonight on my thread but one of the kids is burning a movie on Nero and that program is a pig on my RAM. So it may be slow. I still need to transplant my OG Kush clone that I have! It is getting a little root bound so I need to pot that pig up and take some cuttings off her! I am only going to take two cuttings off her cus I want to flower her out and see what the bud is like. If it is shit or if the plant doesn't put out much weed I can always just get rid of the clones.


if its og kush it is extremely potent and since you have a big light yield will not be a problem.
All the hype about og kush isnt for no reason..


----------



## Lightguy420 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah Howie if it truly is OG kush you will have some primo smoke and under those 1000W you should be pulling at least 2-3oz a plant, even without Co2...not sure if your running Co2 or not, but give them planty of room to get good light to all areas of the plant... 
And WBW some say that OG Kush is the Chem 91, but that isn't for sure and True OG Kush isn't a kush at all, it is predominent sativa, but they also say through the many years of breeding and crossing that what we have today could have some kush phenos linked to the afghan kush or something... Either way if you can ever get your hands on a Pure OG kush you would not be disappointed... I wish i could share some of the Pure OG Kush i have with you guys it is truly a cali classic dank! 

LG


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 18, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> if its og kush it is extremely potent and since you have a big light yield will not be a problem.
> All the hype about og kush isnt for no reason..


Yeah we will see my friend! I got it from a guy in Seattle that was also a MMJ card holder but I don't trust anyone on their word on what the strain is. He said it was from Ca and it was the clone only one. So who fucking knows. I do know that it has1 the fat ass leaves. So I do know it is Indica dominant. I hope it is the real deal but we will see. I like I said I will grow it out and see. If it is the real deal then I will be stoked.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 18, 2010)

Lightguy420 said:


> Yeah Howie if it truly is OG kush you will have some primo smoke and under those 1000W you should be pulling at least 2-3oz a plant, even without Co2...not sure if your running Co2 or not, but give them planty of room to get good light to all areas of the plant...
> And WBW some say that OG Kush is the Chem 91, but that isn't for sure and True OG Kush isn't a kush at all, it is predominent sativa, but they also say through the many years of breeding and crossing that what we have today could have some kush phenos linked to the afghan kush or something... Either way if you can ever get your hands on a Pure OG kush you would not be disappointed... I wish i could share some of the Pure OG Kush i have with you guys it is truly a cali classic dank!
> 
> LG


Shit I wish I could get some of that OG kush you got too! I wish I had a reputable clone provider to get some good clones but it seems that everyone is just in it for the quick dollar. I would pay more for clones if I knew they were good! I would pay 40-50 a clone if the mothers were on site and they could prove genetics. But the market controls the price and what is funny is people want to be cheap! They want to pay 10-15 a clone and they don't care what the mother looks like, they just hope for the best! I would rather pay more and know that I will get the return on my investment! No worries though once I get a good strain I will hold onto it. Like I said before I am hopeing that this one is the real deal. If not I will get rid of the strain. I really can't wait to start my Killing Feilds! I have two spots open in my rooms right now if I am going to stay legal so I may start one seed, 50/50 chance on female so maybe. I have to start a Dina Fem haze auto for my paitent so I actualy only have one open spot.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 18, 2010)

Lightguy420 said:


> Looks way good HS... I'm diggin the purple in the leaves... is that from gettin cold? The kush might not yield as much as some others but you can guarantee any shop will be happy to take that off your hands... it is what sells the most down here in socal, that and the OG's...... i saw cali connection on attitude and they have a couple killer strains that are a must... Raskal OG and Tahoe OG.. if you can get your hands on that you will be veryy happy...


Yeah my temps have been dipping but the bubbelicious are the only ones that are turning purp on the leaves. At first I thought that was the problem but when the others didn't do it I rigured that it was a strain specific thing. Who knows maybe the bubba is more apt to do that with cooler temps.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 18, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> Yo whats up Howie!
> 
> Just so everyone knows, the "Hamster" is now mine. Works great, love this little fucking rat lol


LOL your so crazy bro! I hope you get a lot of use out of it my friend! And you were the one that started calling it the hampster!


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 18, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> I started messing with the eye clops you got me. Took a couple of pics of the Bubba nugs. Check it out:


That eye clops is the shit huh? It is a great tool when you are getting close to harvest. Just be carefull not to check your plants too much or you will pop the tips of the trichs. Only check it when you are pretty sure that your plants are getting close to when you want to harvest.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2010)

Lightguy420 said:


> Yeah Howie if it truly is OG kush you will have some primo smoke and under those 1000W you should be pulling at least 2-3oz a plant, even without Co2...not sure if your running Co2 or not, but give them planty of room to get good light to all areas of the plant...
> And WBW some say that OG Kush is the Chem 91, but that isn't for sure and True OG Kush isn't a kush at all, it is predominent sativa, but they also say through the many years of breeding and crossing that what we have today could have some kush phenos linked to the afghan kush or something... Either way if you can ever get your hands on a Pure OG kush you would not be disappointed... I wish i could share some of the Pure OG Kush i have with you guys it is truly a cali classic dank!
> 
> LG


True og kush was found from a bagseed of chemdog.Chemdog is a sativa.I did my bckground check


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 18, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> True og kush was found from a bagseed of chemdog.Chemdog is a sativa.I did my bckground check


Yeah like I said we will see. It was a $15 clone so if it is bomb I will keep the strain around, if it is ok and low yeilding then I will toss it in the trash and continue the epic search for the best strain! I don't care if someone on here in Cali has a crazy ass strain then I will make a road trip! I am getting the itch to make a road trip! It has been about 10 years since I have made one so I think it would be fun!


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 19, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> LOL your so crazy bro! I hope you get a lot of use out of it my friend! And you were the one that started calling it the hampster!


Haha, it does look like a Hamster lol.


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 19, 2010)

I took some shots of my bud with eye clops. This is the first plant I cut down.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 20, 2010)

LOL getting some good use out of that thing huh?  Yeah you can also check out some grains of salt if you get board bro. It is actualy a really cool toy that is also usefull in deciding when to harvest! I like my tool and when I am not using it the kids like to play with it. I will probably take down three plants this week. I have to pot up some more plants today, this whole growing thing is turning into a real job!  LOL 

I have my 4 seedlings that need to be put into bigger pots and also my "OG Kush" is getting root bound so I am going to bump her up into maybe a 7 gal and let her spread out.


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 20, 2010)

I was curious to see what my trichs looked like, b/c I didnt get to see them when I chopped. It looked like a cut it down at the right time, so I guess the 'eye" method can work. Next time I will cut when the trichs are perfect. I hope that improves the high I get.

Yea, your growing some many plants now that I have a hard time keeping up now lol. Seems like your harvesting a plant every week at least.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 20, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> I was curious to see what my trichs looked like, b/c I didnt get to see them when I chopped. It looked like a cut it down at the right time, so I guess the 'eye" method can work. Next time I will cut when the trichs are perfect. I hope that improves the high I get.
> 
> Yea, your growing some many plants now that I have a hard time keeping up now lol. Seems like your harvesting a plant every week at least.


 Always a good thing.soon you wont need the eyeclops you will be able to do it by your own eye.


----------



## gobbly (Dec 20, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> I was curious to see what my trichs looked like, b/c I didnt get to see them when I chopped. It looked like a cut it down at the right time, so I guess the 'eye" method can work. Next time I will cut when the trichs are perfect. I hope that improves the high I get.
> 
> Yea, your growing some many plants now that I have a hard time keeping up now lol. Seems like your harvesting a plant every week at least.


I started out looking at trichs exclusively, but found that determining the ripeness isn't so straight forward. Every sample I took was different, and I ended up taking several and trying to come up with an average. After a few harvests I started looking at the whole plant. The sheen/glow the buds got. The receding hairs, the amount of new growth, and of course we always pop a few samples under the scope before we actually cut. So far it's been working pretty well and I continue to get better at recognizing signs of ripeness.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 20, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> I was curious to see what my trichs looked like, b/c I didnt get to see them when I chopped. It looked like a cut it down at the right time, so I guess the 'eye" method can work. Next time I will cut when the trichs are perfect. I hope that improves the high I get.
> 
> Yea, your growing some many plants now that I have a hard time keeping up now lol. Seems like your harvesting a plant every week at least.


Yeah your trich's looked balanced between amber and clear. It is always good to take a look with the eye clops. I do seem to have a ton comming into harvest. I still have three bubbas to take down this week or next then I have my Kush, but those are still a month out or so I will have a small break. But I just threw in 6 bubbelicious plants so those are about 50 days out. And I am about to throw my OG into flower. So I figure I will have about a month break from harvesting. Not that I am complaining at all it is good to have a steady flow of bud, I am going to get a big dry erase board and hang it on my flower room. That way I can plan out better when to take cuttings to replace the ones I have in my flower room. right now I am thinking that I will have to take clones when I am around 50 days out from harvest.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 20, 2010)

gobbly said:


> I started out looking at trichs exclusively, but found that determining the ripeness isn't so straight forward. Every sample I took was different, and I ended up taking several and trying to come up with an average. After a few harvests I started looking at the whole plant. The sheen/glow the buds got. The receding hairs, the amount of new growth, and of course we always pop a few samples under the scope before we actually cut. So far it's been working pretty well and I continue to get better at recognizing signs of ripeness.


 
Yeah it isn't always so straight forward. You can tell when a plant is ready by combining all of those things. The funny part is, my best Bubba harvest for taste/high was the hermi that I took down early and wasn't even near ready. So go figure.


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 20, 2010)

I heard back from Sannies today. He said there were slow downs at the post offices and that I should give it a few more days. Its been 17 days now and I still dont have my seeds.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 20, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> I heard back from Sannies today. He said there were slow downs at the post offices and that I should give it a few more days. Its been 17 days now and I still dont have my seeds.


Shitty bro sorry to hear that!!

Hope they get here before x-mas!!! Im sure they will.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 20, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> I heard back from Sannies today. He said there were slow downs at the post offices and that I should give it a few more days. Its been 17 days now and I still dont have my seeds.


Well from what i hear sannie is a stand up guy if they dont come im sure he will resend.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 20, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well from what i hear sannie is a stand up guy if they dont come im sure he will resend.


Ya im sure they will.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 20, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> I heard back from Sannies today. He said there were slow downs at the post offices and that I should give it a few more days. Its been 17 days now and I still dont have my seeds.


yeah if they don't get there soon or they got held up at customs I am sure sanni will make it right. I ordered mine around the same time you did and I got mine so I am sure it is a mail issue. No worries like I said I am sure Sannies will make it right.


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 21, 2010)

I know Sannie is good for his seeds . . . I'm just ready to get started and this is delaying my grow lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey guys, tonight I just got a dry erase board and put that up on my flower room. I put in the times that the flowering plants will be done, when I have to take clones to replace what I have in flower, and also what plants are going to replace them! I was a pain in the ass figuring that shit out! If someone erases that shit I think I will stab them! I will get some pic's up tomorrow! I will put it at the top of my to do list. I have 3 Bubbelicious plants ready to come down and my Kush are flowering nicely. I will take some pic's tomorrow for you all. Sorry for being lazy!


----------



## Malikhar (Dec 22, 2010)

That sounds like one of those Christmas calendars where you open up a window each day and you get a free present


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 22, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey guys, tonight I just got a dry erase board and put that up on my flower room. I put in the times that the flowering plants will be done, when I have to take clones to replace what I have in flower, and also what plants are going to replace them! I was a pain in the ass figuring that shit out! If someone erases that shit I think I will stab them! I will get some pic's up tomorrow! I will put it at the top of my to do list. I have 3 Bubbelicious plants ready to come down and my Kush are flowering nicely. I will take some pic's tomorrow for you all. Sorry for being lazy!


Its cool dude cant wait to see the ladies, i bet that purple shana is bomb looking.

Dude i would use like overhead projector pens so u need a spray bottle w/ water to erase. Maybe that pen will put ur mind at ease.

Brand i like Expo wet erase i use them on calendar i laminated so i can write and re-use


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 22, 2010)

Here are some pic's of two of the three plants I am going to take down sometime this week. I will have to scope them to check out the trich's to make sure but they are done! 

This is a couple of pics of my Sour Kush. It is the monster in the back! She stretched out quite a bit on me. 

And onto the veg room. The first pic is of my Road Runner in flower. Maybe take her down next week. The third pic is of my OG Kush cutting that I got my hands on. And the little ladies are Kush cuttings, Bubbelicious seedlings, and also kush seedlings.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 22, 2010)

Malikhar said:


> That sounds like one of those Christmas calendars where you open up a window each day and you get a free present


I think you are talking about an advent calander. The kids get them and there is a peice of chocolate for each day of the month leading to Christmas.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 22, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Its cool dude cant wait to see the ladies, i bet that purple shana is bomb looking.
> 
> Dude i would use like overhead projector pens so u need a spray bottle w/ water to erase. Maybe that pen will put ur mind at ease.
> 
> Brand i like Expo wet erase i use them on calendar i laminated so i can write and re-use


The shana isn't doing much but growing, she hasn't shown any buds yet but she is still real early into flower. I think the fireworks will be more toward the end of her flowering. I will take a look into those pens bro. Nobody messes with my grow room so I am not too worried about it I just don't want to have to sit down and figure all that shit out again!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 22, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> The shana isn't doing much but growing, she hasn't shown any buds yet but she is still real early into flower. I think the fireworks will be more toward the end of her flowering. I will take a look into those pens bro. Nobody messes with my grow room so I am not too worried about it I just don't want to have to sit down and figure all that shit out again!


Exactly they are cheap pens u can find anywhere, just need water to erase instead of a cloth.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 22, 2010)

All the ladies are looking good.The sour kush is a monster.I love the smell of mine and she is real frosty already im sure you will like it...


----------



## gobbly (Dec 22, 2010)

looking great!


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 22, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> All the ladies are looking good.The sour kush is a monster.I love the smell of mine and she is real frosty already im sure you will like it...


Thanks bro, I am sure I will like the Sour Kush, she is quite the monster! The cool thing is that I LST'd my Cat Kush a lil so it has more tops now. I didn't get to chop any plants today cus the family is here. I will probably make it a point to do it tomorrow.


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 23, 2010)

Those bubba plants look so cool w/ their purple leaves. 

You should take a picture of your schedule board so I can see what your tracking. I can make you a spreadsheet that is much easier for you to use. Its easy to rest for future grows.


----------



## Lightguy420 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looking great HS.... That OG clone looks green and healthy... my fingers are crossed for you that it is a super dank og kush... i must say i think that is my all time fav... but yeah what are you tracking on that board, just curious... i am thinking i need to really start doing the same stuff and stop being so lazy on certain things... but hell if you have cryp work up a spreadsheet i def want a copy...lol hey cryp would that be in excel? I am almost done with my violator kush so i will try and snap a pic to post...
Merry Christmas guys i hope everyone has a safe, happy and green holiday!!!! Peace

LG


----------



## Malikhar (Dec 24, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> I think you are talking about an advent calander. The kids get them and there is a peice of chocolate for each day of the month leading to Christmas.


Like bad santa. Eat all the chocolate and then replace and tape back all the doors with candy corn


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 28, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> Those bubba plants look so cool w/ their purple leaves.
> 
> You should take a picture of your schedule board so I can see what your tracking. I can make you a spreadsheet that is much easier for you to use. Its easy to rest for future grows.


Yeah I was thinking about doing one in Excel but I like having the white board out by my grow rooms. It is something I can look at and plan with while I smoke. It would be cool to create a program that had alarms on dates when I needed to take clones and when to water/feed my plants.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 28, 2010)

Malikhar said:


> Like bad santa. Eat all the chocolate and then replace and tape back all the doors with candy corn


Yeah that was a funny ass movie. I will just be glad when all the holliday shit is over! Taking down lights and all the BS that goes with Christmas sucks shit! And the worst is being broke!


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 29, 2010)

This may be my first loss. This is my Purple shana that is about 3 weeks into flower. Looks to me like some stem rot. I think I over watered it during the Christmas break, I think I was fucked up on when it was time to water it because I have plants in my flower room that are all on a different watering schedule. And also I haven't been able to spend as much time with my plants as I would like. But it is a good reminder that I was neglecting my plants. I proped it up and sprayed some anti fungal shit on it. We will see if she pulls through. It doesn't look good to me though. If not, like I said it is a good slap in the face for me to not neglect my plants.


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the Shana bro. I had the same problem two nights in row. Plants are dropped over in the morning. Its been below freezing here and I think it the cold thats making them slump over. That plant might make it. Keep it warm in the room and dont let it get too cold if you can help it.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm so sad........


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 29, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> Sorry to hear about the Shana bro. I had the same problem two nights in row. Plants are dropped over in the morning. Its been below freezing here and I think it the cold thats making them slump over. That plant might make it. Keep it warm in the room and dont let it get too cold if you can help it.


Yeah man they don't like the cold at all! But I am thinking that it was over watering. I was watering it as much as I was my Kush and it was just too much. But like I said lesson learned I hope!  As long as I learn from my mistakes I am fine with it!


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 29, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> I'm so sad........


I dont' know if I feel worse for you or myself! LOL I know you were looking fwd to that baby flowering out. No worries thogh HP I have 4 clones from her so if she is a gooner then her kids can replace her. I am just glad it is only one plant that happened to.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 29, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> I dont' know if I feel worse for you or myself! LOL I know you were looking fwd to that baby flowering out. No worries thogh HP I have 4 clones from her so if she is a gooner then her kids can replace her. I am just glad it is only one plant that happened to.


Ya oh well I'm excited for the clones now!!! Ya i bet she is just a sensitive lady treat her gently dam it lol. U must have rough ogre grips lol, j/k


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 29, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya oh well I'm excited for the clones now!!! Ya i bet she is just a sensitive lady treat her gently dam it lol. U must have rough ogre grips lol, j/k


Yeah the clones will be front and center in the flower room when they go in. If she is a picky little sensitive cunt then she better put out some good bud! If not I will treat her like the other picky lil whores and toss her in the trash!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 29, 2010)

Rofl awesome


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 29, 2010)

Ya, dont take no shit from those picky bitches lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 3, 2011)

Well I say with a heavy heart that I cut down my Purple Shana today.  It was droopy and the leaves were green, I was trying to limp her along but she was in flower and I didn't feel it was worth it, and if it were some kind of fungus then I really didn't want it to have a chance to spread. But on a brighter note I spent about three hours today potting up some Kush clones and I also started using Super thrive, I also picked up some foliar feeding stuff from the hydro store. It is a three part feeding thing that I figured couldn't hurt to use it! It is Optic Foliar Mega Watts, Transport and Rev. My guy at the hydro store reccomended it so I am going to give it a shot and see if it peps up my plants. 

I also ordered some Nirvana seeds. I thought I was done but what I noticed is that my Hermi plants were putting out more weight even when I cut them down a couple of weeks early! So I am planning on sectioning off my flower room into two rooms and one can be a hermi room or close observation room. I will spend the extra time on the hermi's plucking bananas twice a day the last 2-3 weeks of flower if it means I will get an extra 1/2 oz or more vs the non hermie's!  I got some Fem seeds Snow White and Wonder Woman. So we will be on the hermi hunt once again! 

I will try to get some pic's up tomorrow of all my plants. Should be easier now that everyone is back to work/school!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice dude, liking the sectioning off part for sure.

Farewell purple shana, lol.

I had to toss my kandy kush do to it being retarded!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Well I say with a heavy heart that I cut down my Purple Shana today.  It was droopy and the leaves were green, I was trying to limp her along but she was in flower and I didn't feel it was worth it, and if it were some kind of fungus then I really didn't want it to have a chance to spread. But on a brighter note I spent about three hours today potting up some Kush clones and I also started using Super thrive, I also picked up some foliar feeding stuff from the hydro store. It is a three part feeding thing that I figured couldn't hurt to use it! It is Optic Foliar Mega Watts, Transport and Rev. My guy at the hydro store reccomended it so I am going to give it a shot and see if it peps up my plants.
> 
> I also ordered some Nirvana seeds. I thought I was done but what I noticed is that my Hermi plants were putting out more weight even when I cut them down a couple of weeks early! So I am planning on sectioning off my flower room into two rooms and one can be a hermi room or close observation room. I will spend the extra time on the hermi's plucking bananas twice a day the last 2-3 weeks of flower if it means I will get an extra 1/2 oz or more vs the non hermie's!  I got some Fem seeds Snow White and Wonder Woman. So we will be on the hermi hunt once again!
> 
> I will try to get some pic's up tomorrow of all my plants. Should be easier now that everyone is back to work/school!


Sounds like a good idea hopefully you dont have no hermies this go with them..



HotPhyre said:


> Nice dude, liking the sectioning off part for sure.
> 
> Farewell purple shana, lol.
> 
> I had to toss my kandy kush do to it being retarded!


Really what was retarded about it.I got 3 of those and after seeing how much they yeild i will def keep them.They are heavy yeilders


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sounds like a good idea hopefully you dont have no hermies this go with them..
> 
> 
> 
> Really what was retarded about it.I got 3 of those and after seeing how much they yeild i will def keep them.They are heavy yeilders


i think it was a bunk seed dude, it germ fine but i wanted to use as a mother and every set of fan leaves were coming out deformed, i have a blue cheese same time germ right next to it and looks wonderful.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah prob was a bunk seed then or a freak but the freaks put out the most...Ive had plants do that then when i flower them they look all good


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 3, 2011)

ya i was going to but it was a freebie, so i really dont care for tossing it makes more room lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 4, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Nice dude, liking the sectioning off part for sure.
> 
> Farewell purple shana, lol.
> 
> I had to toss my kandy kush do to it being retarded!


That sucks bro! But you have to be ready for losses in this game. I have 4 clones of my P/S so we will have to wait to see what that strain will put out. Gotta get my shit together because the Unemployment gravy train is comming to an end!  LOL


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sounds like a good idea hopefully you dont have no hermies this go with them..


We will see brotha, but like I said I will be doing everything I can to minimize them seeding out my crop. A couple of seeds in the bud isn't going to ruin much.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 4, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> That sucks bro! But you have to be ready for losses in this game. I have 4 clones of my P/S so we will have to wait to see what that strain will put out. Gotta get my shit together because the Unemployment gravy train is comming to an end!  LOL


ahh well that sucks bro, sorry to hear that.. im on that also but back to work in april.....hopefully somethign works out dude.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 4, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> ahh well that sucks bro, sorry to hear that.. im on that also but back to work in april.....hopefully somethign works out dude.


To tell you the truth I am not looking to get back to work, there isn't any jobs around here that are worth going to cus I will have to start paying child care. Any job I can get around here will barely pay for the child care so I don't see myself working 40 hrs a week to take home $100 a week!  No worries bro I have a suggar momma but I don't feel comfortable letting her carry the house! So maybe some donations for all my hard work on my MMJ will be good enough!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2011)

Im in the same boat hs...Good thing income tax is right here


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im in the same boat hs...Good thing income tax is right here


Income tax or harvest time!!! LOL Yeah there are a lot of people out there in my situation and you have a newborn! The country is in a real shitty place right now but thank god that weather people have a job or dont they still want weed! 

Oh and today we found out that we have a small rodent problem! I found some rat or mouse shit in my flower room, and they also chewed up on my wifes front loader washer! She isn't too happy about it and nor am I. We aren't dirty ass people at all, if anything we are crazy about keeping our house clean. But we do have a few bird feeders out back, and that attracts rodents from the seed that falls on the ground. And I also read that weed also atracts them. So I am busy getting traps and putting wire mesh on my flower room inlet holes. I also have to fix my wifes washer tomorrow! LOL fucking rats/mice! Oh well, just another perk of home ownership!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 5, 2011)

Ya I hate this time of year rat or mice always find a way to hide in the house, i had one that very night would go under my sink threw a hole the size of a pencil and dig threw my trash can. Now I take the trash out every night so he doesn't have free reign. I out plenty of traps wit peanut butter but haven't got anything ye lol


----------



## gobbly (Jan 5, 2011)

A young kitty will take care of most rodent problems


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2011)

gobbly said:


> A young kitty will take care of most rodent problems


Yeah and sometimes they become a problem.i had a cat who used my 12 inch subwoofers for a scratching post..The motherfucker lucky i didnt shoot him.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 5, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya I hate this time of year rat or mice always find a way to hide in the house, i had one that very night would go under my sink threw a hole the size of a pencil and dig threw my trash can. Now I take the trash out every night so he doesn't have free reign. I out plenty of traps wit peanut butter but haven't got anything ye lol


Yeah I just got back from Home Depot, I picked up some big ass rat traps to fuck this guy up! We went to walmart last night and picked up some mouse traps and one snapped off last night but didn't get anything. I also got some of those sticky traps where they walk on it and get stuck! My buddy told me that his mom used some of those one time and the mouse actualy chewed off it feet! LOL I don't give a fuck about these god damn things I want them dead! maybe I will take out my AR-15 and start lighting up the place!


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 5, 2011)

gobbly said:


> A young kitty will take care of most rodent problems


Yeha the ol lady hates cats and I do too! Well a bob cat would be cool! My buddy had a bab cat mix with house cat when I was in the Navy, it was cool as fuck for a cat! The cat looked fat as hell but when you pet it the thing was solid! I would love to get a badger! Put that bitch out by my plants and watch it tear someones arm off if they got too close! LOL


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah and sometimes they become a problem.i had a cat who used my 12 inch subwoofers for a scratching post..The motherfucker lucky i didnt shoot him.


Yeah most cats are useless! I would have killed that cat if I were you, or just took it out in the woods and dropped the damn thing off!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah most cats are useless! I would have killed that cat if I were you, or just took it out in the woods and dropped the damn thing off!


 If it wasnt for the wife it would have a grave site in my yard


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 6, 2011)

Love the avatar brotha! It's awesome what some can do with Photo shop!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Love the avatar brotha! It's awesome what some can do with Photo shop!


Thanks you are right its good what people can do photoshopping.


----------



## Crypnotic (Jan 6, 2011)

Yo Howie whats up. Sorry to hear the rat got your Shana man.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 6, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Yo Howie whats up. Sorry to hear the rat got your Shana man.


Where the fuck have you been crypt? Did you have your surgery on your back?


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 6, 2011)

Never mind bro I just got into your forum and saw that you had your surgery.


----------



## Crypnotic (Jan 6, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Never mind bro I just got into your forum and saw that you had your surgery.


Sorrry man I've been MIA. My back and neck are killing me right now and I spend most of my time in bed. Its been hard to even sit at the computer for more than a few minutes. Good thing is my surgery is around the corner so its coming to end finally lol.


----------



## Crypnotic (Jan 10, 2011)

Did you catch any of those mice? Let me know whats going on bro. later


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 10, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Did you catch any of those mice? Let me know whats going on bro. later


Yeah yesterday I caught one in a trap! Mother fucker! I was so fucking happy to catch the rat that was fucking with my plants! Mess with my plants YOU DIE! LOL


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey guys here is a long over due pic update. First off is my flower room #1 I have my Cat Kush, Sour Kush and my OG Kush clone. 

Here are some pic's of my Cat Kush

Here are some pic's of my Sour Kush (on the right) and one big pic of it. 

Here is my OG kush she is about a week into flower


Here are my bubbelicious clones, they are clones that are three generations down and they were a lil hungry today. I should have fed them last night but I was busy, but they got a healthy drink of nutes today. I am also trying out Bud Candy on one of them to see if it packs on any weight and also if the flavor is good. I can't grow this fast enough! Everyone and I mean EVERYONE loves the taste and high off of this strain! 

And onto the veg room. I have various strains here, Kush clones, Purple shana clones x4, bubbelicious seedlings, kush seedlings, and my serious seeds Chronic clone. 


Upstairs I have two OG kush clones, and 2 killing fields regular seedlings. I just got my Nirvana Fem seeds in today. I got 5 fem Snow White and 5 fem Wonder Woman. So we will see those strains later in my grow. I will for sure order some more bubbelicious seeds, everyone loves that strain. I am also looking at investing in a good bubblegum strain from Attitude. Sorry it took so long for a pic update, I put up my devider wall in my flower room and I have been potting up plants and moving and scheduling! Busy busy busy with these ladies. I haven't even had time to caulk up the devider wall and paint it. But I should be able to work that in sometime this week. Later guys!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 10, 2011)

lookin good dude, im going to have to add that bubbel to my list to get than.


----------



## gobbly (Jan 10, 2011)

looking great! I've been looking at the bubbelicious lately myself. Think we're going to do another sannies order to try out the uberkush, shackzilla, and cheeseberry haze, but after that it's time to branch out from his stock I think 

I look forward to seeing how those KF go for you, we've been loving the one we harvested so far.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2011)

gobbly said:


> looking great! I've been looking at the bubbelicious lately myself. Think we're going to do another sannies order to try out the uberkush, shackzilla, and cheeseberry haze, but after that it's time to branch out from his stock I think
> 
> I look forward to seeing how those KF go for you, we've been loving the one we harvested so far.


The uberkush looks dank as fuck and sounds good cheese x bubba kush x ko kush..I know thats a tastey knock out strain..I want to try that but i think ill just get the ko kush because i want a male to make more beans.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 10, 2011)

gobbly said:


> looking great! I've been looking at the bubbelicious lately myself. Think we're going to do another sannies order to try out the uberkush, shackzilla, and cheeseberry haze, but after that it's time to branch out from his stock I think
> 
> I look forward to seeing how those KF go for you, we've been loving the one we harvested so far.


How is the strain killing fields, Im should be getting some killer chunk seeds soon its killing fields x deep chunk


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 11, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> lookin good dude, im going to have to add that bubbel to my list to get than.


Thanks bro, I would get some bubbelicious from Nirvana and give it a try if I were you. I am going to order some more fem bubba from them and probably give their Northern Lights another try. Now that I know what hermie's look like late in flower I am going to just stick with Nirvana and take my chances. All of their beans are healthy and I have never had a problem germinating them. The bubbelicious has a good smell to it and also the high is good. It isn't anything to do backflips over but it is marketable! People around here can't wait for me to get done with it so they can get their hands on it!


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 11, 2011)

gobbly said:


> looking great! I've been looking at the bubbelicious lately myself. Think we're going to do another sannies order to try out the uberkush, shackzilla, and cheeseberry haze, but after that it's time to branch out from his stock I think
> 
> I look forward to seeing how those KF go for you, we've been loving the one we harvested so far.


If you guys are happy with Sannies then I would reccomend you stay with them for a lil while. You are use to growing his strains and you know them so that is a big advantage also! But if you do branch out i would go with Nirvana cus they are cheap as hell! The other good part about Nirvana beans are most of them flower quicker than Sanies. They say 8-10 and they are done right in that window! I am questioning my Kush seeds from Reserva Pravada being done when they say they are supposed to be done. If they need more time they can have it but I don't think they will be done around 9 weeks. 

The other thing about Nirvana beans is that you better expect to get some pollen bananas at the end of flower, just know it and plan for it and you will be fine!


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 11, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The uberkush looks dank as fuck and sounds good cheese x bubba kush x ko kush..I know thats a tastey knock out strain..I want to try that but i think ill just get the ko kush because i want a male to make more beans.


I want that uberkush too! LOL I may put in another sannies order and get Fem seeds this time. I ordered regular seeds from him last time and shipping was quick! I was thinking when I oredered from him that I was going to go with regular seeds from now on, but now I am just willing to deal with hermie's if I get them to garantee females. I han't been able to find one bad thing said about Sannies and their genetics and they are resonable on price so can't beat that!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> I want that uberkush too! LOL I may put in another sannies order and get Fem seeds this time. I ordered regular seeds from him last time and shipping was quick! I was thinking when I oredered from him that I was going to go with regular seeds from now on, but now I am just willing to deal with hermie's if I get them to garantee females. I han't been able to find one bad thing said about Sannies and their genetics and they are resonable on price so can't beat that!


Yeah you are right about that..The price makes you want to try it out and everybody is now raving about his strains so it should be good...


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 11, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah you are right about that..The price makes you want to try it out and everybody is now raving about his strains so it should be good...


Yeah I got 2 Killing feilds seedlings going right now. I know that if I get that purp shit I won't be able to hang onto it for long. I hope that the smoke is as good as the bag appeal!


----------



## Crypnotic (Jan 11, 2011)

I've tried Howies Bubba bud and I can say it was a great tasting smoke for sure. The high is warm chilled stone that is not overpowering. If your looking for a good Bubble Gum, I hear THSeeds is bringing the orginal back. If you love Bubble Gum, then thats the one I'd get. For me, I like hard hitting potent weed. Not big on bag apeal or taste (its nice if you can get it), but potency rules the day for me lol. 

I got my Hercs seeds in today finally!


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 11, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> I've tried Howies Bubba bud and I can say it was a great tasting smoke for sure. The high is warm chilled stone that is not overpowering. If your looking for a good Bubble Gum, I hear THSeeds is bringing the orginal back. If you love Bubble Gum, then thats the one I'd get. For me, I like hard hitting potent weed. Not big on bag apeal or taste (its nice if you can get it), but potency rules the day for me lol.
> 
> I got my Hercs seeds in today finally!


I was just talking to my paitent today about dropping the nut and getting some original Bubble Gum seeds! The bubba that I have is an all round good smoke, but like you said it doesn't knock you on your ass! From what I hear around here at the Co-op's is that they can't keep Bubble Gum on the shelves! So that sounds like a winner to me!  But I think the last time I checked they were 200+ for some seeds so maybe sometime later.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> I've tried Howies Bubba bud and I can say it was a great tasting smoke for sure. The high is warm chilled stone that is not overpowering. If your looking for a good Bubble Gum, I hear THSeeds is bringing the orginal back. If you love Bubble Gum, then thats the one I'd get. For me, I like hard hitting potent weed. Not big on bag apeal or taste (its nice if you can get it), but potency rules the day for me lol.
> 
> I got my Hercs seeds in today finally!


 Glad to hear you got your beans.Finally....


----------



## Crypnotic (Jan 11, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> I was just talking to my paitent today about dropping the nut and getting some original Bubble Gum seeds! The bubba that I have is an all round good smoke, but like you said it doesn't knock you on your ass! From what I hear around here at the Co-op's is that they can't keep Bubble Gum on the shelves! So that sounds like a winner to me!  But I think the last time I checked they were 200+ for some seeds so maybe sometime later.


Ouch! Yea, 200 is too much for any seeds lol. THSeeds has good prices, but that one is too high.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah it was on the tude, I think the only fem Bubble Gem seeds I saw were from Doggies Nuts and they were 217. But the doggies nuts seeds are always crazy expensive! I don't know how they stay in buisness with all the other reputable seed brands out there. Maybe they just sell to breeders?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 12, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah it was on the tude, I think the only fem Bubble Gem seeds I saw were from Doggies Nuts and they were 217. But the doggies nuts seeds are always crazy expensive! I don't know how they stay in buisness with all the other reputable seed brands out there. Maybe they just sell to breeders?


yeah thats just crazy..I rather go with th seeds or serious seeds for the bubble gum


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 13, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah thats just crazy..I rather go with th seeds or serious seeds for the bubble gum


I will check them out, I just ordered some bubbelicious seeds X2 from Nirvana and their AK-48. If the bubbelicious is getting rave reviews where I am at why change it? But I would love to get some beans that put out some good bubble gum taste.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey guys pulled out some of my Kush plants to take a look at them and trim up some of the lower leaves that were dieing off. 

First pic from left to right is Cat Kush clone, OG Kush, Sour Kush. Second pic is same as left but the Cateract Kush mom is in the bottom.

here aer some pics of my Cat kush looking all frosty! She is looking way better than my Sour Kush. Not to impressed by my Sour! 

Here is a close up of my disapointing Sour Kush! I am glad I got a good deal on those beans or I would be really pissed right now!

And here are some pic's of my OG Kush clone that I got from a fellow MMJ grower. I am supper excited to see how this little pig flowers out! I have two clones off her so the strain will stick around if she is a good producer or if she puts out some good bud!


----------



## gigi becali (Jan 13, 2011)

Howard ... i read all your grow's ... daim nice ... and healty girls ... just have one qestion ... when you start from seed ... in the first 2weeks ... how much do you water them? and how offen ? .... i jus lost 30 seedlings ... and dont know why.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 13, 2011)

gigi becali said:


> Howard ... i read all your grow's ... daim nice ... and healty girls ... just have one qestion ... when you start from seed ... in the first 2weeks ... how much do you water them? and how offen ? .... i jus lost 30 seedlings ... and dont know why.


Yeah my first grow I lost all of them too!  Live and learn. I put them in party cups and just water them when the soil is dry but I also put hydroton balls at the bottom so they get good drainage. Just drill some holes in the bottom of the cups. I would say about every 3-4 days I water them with distilled water. Thanks for checking out the grow bro, if you have any questions feel free to ask. And also If I were you I would start out with less seeds to cut cost if you fuck up. I was pissed when I killed all my seeds from over watering.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey guys pulled out some of my Kush plants to take a look at them and trim up some of the lower leaves that were dieing off.
> 
> First pic from left to right is Cat Kush clone, OG Kush, Sour Kush. Second pic is same as left but the Cateract Kush mom is in the bottom.
> View attachment 1379378View attachment 1379372
> ...


 Those plants are looking good and the end result will be great.
The sour kush when done will stink the whole place up.Mine really smells fuelly and the smell is taking over the whole house..I think you will like it at the end...


----------



## gobbly (Jan 13, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey guys pulled out some of my Kush plants to take a look at them and trim up some of the lower leaves that were dieing off.
> 
> First pic from left to right is Cat Kush clone, OG Kush, Sour Kush. Second pic is same as left but the Cateract Kush mom is in the bottom.
> here aer some pics of my Cat kush looking all frosty! She is looking way better than my Sour Kush. Not to impressed by my Sour!
> ...


looking great as always!


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 14, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Those plants are looking good and the end result will be great.
> The sour kush when done will stink the whole place up.Mine really smells fuelly and the smell is taking over the whole house..I think you will like it at the end...


yeah I hope so bro, my sour kush is way further along than my Cataract Kush and it just doesn't look that frosty yet. I haven't given up on the genetics yet but it isn't looking good! My $30 nirvana beans look better and smell better at this stage of flower with more weight! LOL No reason in spending $96 on beans that don't put out as much or aren't as strong "high", just paying for the fancy name?


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 14, 2011)

gobbly said:


> looking great as always!


Thanks brotha, I will keep the updates more regular now that the Christmas rush is over and everyone is back on schedule.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks good man! keep up the grow work!


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 17, 2011)

Pic update guys, I spent some time today out in the grow rooms. I potted up my Serious Seeds Chronic clone that I had bought. I didn't clone it and I am afraid I will be pissed that I didn't but I read up about it and that strain is a picky bitch and doesn't do well with topping and shit like that. It was also having some problems with some rust spots on it's leaves so I guess it didn't like my growing style so I am just going to flower her and chop her down. 

Here are some pics of my Killing Feilds seedlings. They moved down to the big room yesterday, they are bushy lil ladies. Well I hope they are ladies! NO males!!!! 

I am trying my hand again at LST. I am going to veg the shit out of this Kush seedling. I think it is Cataract kush so I figure I have about another month of veg on her before flower. 


And Just for you H/P Here are some pic's of my Purple Shana clones. The strain will live on. One of them really took off and the other three are doing good also. 

My flower room is jam packed right now and I have some plants that are going to be ready to flower here real soon! So I may have to take some donations for my plants here soon. We will see. I wish I knew some growers around me to trade some plants off. No worries though I am sure I will figure something out. Maybe just top the shit out of them or just let them get root bound and that will slow down the growth??????


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 17, 2011)

Well im happy the purple shana lives on bro!!!

I cant wait to see some buds on them!

Ya im root bounding my mothers in 2 liters than moving up slowly and every time getting them root bound lol.

seem to be the thing to do to slow growth and keep a mother for a long time.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah like I said I am trying to figure out how to slow down growth here. I may have to call someone and give away my kush clone that i am not to interested in. It's not a big producer and it is kinda stringy so I may just give that shit away, or maybe take a donation for it for like $20 or something. We will see, I sure as hell am not going to get rid of any of my Purple shanas yet. I am interested in seeing how they flower out and how much weight they put out.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 17, 2011)

So am i, lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey guys here are some pic's of my Sour Kush. I am thinking about just takeing her down now. I am going to flush her out tomorrow and probably take her down Friday. She isn't that frosty and there isn't that much bud on her so I don't think waiting untill the trich's are amber is worth it. They are milky as you can see so i am thinking about giving her till friday and get my purple shanna in there! Any comments welcome.


----------



## gobbly (Jan 18, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Pic update guys, I spent some time today out in the grow rooms. I potted up my Serious Seeds Chronic clone that I had bought. I didn't clone it and I am afraid I will be pissed that I didn't but I read up about it and that strain is a picky bitch and doesn't do well with topping and shit like that. It was also having some problems with some rust spots on it's leaves so I guess it didn't like my growing style so I am just going to flower her and chop her down.
> 
> Here are some pics of my Killing Feilds seedlings. They moved down to the big room yesterday, they are bushy lil ladies. Well I hope they are ladies! NO males!!!!


The KF are looking great! They grow like crazy once they get going, I did a lot of topping and supercropping in attempts to get them to slow down, going to a 16/8 light schedule (normally I run 24/7 in veg) helped a bit as well.



Howard Stern said:


> Yeah like I said I am trying to figure out how to slow down growth here. I may have to call someone and give away my kush clone that i am not to interested in. It's not a big producer and it is kinda stringy so I may just give that shit away, or maybe take a donation for it for like $20 or something. We will see, I sure as hell am not going to get rid of any of my Purple shanas yet. I am interested in seeing how they flower out and how much weight they put out.


If it's not producing well might as well get rid of it. Make more room for things that might do better 



Howard Stern said:


> Hey guys here are some pic's of my Sour Kush. I am thinking about just takeing her down now. I am going to flush her out tomorrow and probably take her down Friday. She isn't that frosty and there isn't that much bud on her so I don't think waiting untill the trich's are amber is worth it. They are milky as you can see so i am thinking about giving her till friday and get my purple shanna in there! Any comments welcome.


How does the whole SK plant look? How long in flower is it? We shoot for minimal/amber max cloudy, but we also look at the total plant because oftentimes our trichs can do odd things throughout the growing cycle. We've had a few strains that didn't get frosty till toward the end, but finished nicely.
We have that harijuana/big-wite that is 17-18 days from when it should be ready and it isn't very frosty and has rather small buds. We keep hoping that it'll do a hulk style transformation in these last two weeks 
Hard choice though, on one hand it feels like a waste of time to keep it going, on the other hand you wonder if it might have improved before it finished.

Looking good! Can't wait to see those KF's flower, I'm right there with you on hoping for ladies!


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Gobbly, My SK looks like she is real close to being done, her leaves are dieing off and the hairs are getting mostly amber and starting to pull back a little bit. It isn't done completly but my bubbelicious that are 30 days into flower are 10 times frostier! My Kush is on day 60 something, and just doesn't look that impressive. I know at the end of the life cycle the plant is supposed to push out more resin glands if it isn't polenated as a last chance to catch polen before it dies but I have noticed that the buds on it look different. Don't know if you have ever had this but the buds grow like two tops on the buds? I had this hapen to me on my Northern lights that I grew, maybe just a retardation phenom or something. 

I am pretty commited to takeing her down Friday, cus for one I need the room, and for two you can see from the pics that there isn't alot of resin glands on it and she just doesn't look that impressive! So I don't see what waiting a couple of more weeks will do. LOL I just thought that she is like a puppy at the pound and she better get addopted by firday or it's off to the gas chamber!!!  Kind of a sick thing on what I think is funny! She better show something in the next few days or she is getting put down!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 18, 2011)

dude i say go for it, cut that bitch, and make room for the dominator!!! aka purple shana


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 18, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> dude i say go for it, cut that bitch, and make room for the dominator!!! aka purple shana


LOL that is the plan. I am looking into potting the purp shana up today or tomorrow, she was supposed to replace my bubbas but I can rearange my plan for replacements as I go. I do need to clone the purp also so may be a good idea to do it soon. My OG Kush cuttings didn't make it. I did do a bleach bath on my cloneing area so I am wondering if I didn't clean out the bleach enough. No worries though that gives me two spots to grow some PS clones.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok I was out in the grow rooms looking over the plants and just had to take some pic's of my flowering bubbelicious clones. The fucking plants are 31.6 days into flower and this is how they look!  Now this is my delema, I paid $35 for 5 beans. I have cloned them 3 times and this is what I end up with. Now on the other hand I bought some "bad ass" beans from Reserva Pravada for $96 for six. And to tell you the truth the plants aren't putting out half as much as these ladies! So why pay more from attitude when you can get this for a third of the price? Oh and the pic with my hand in it, I just wanted to let you all know I am not a midget or anything! LOL Oh and why is it that every picture that I see on here with a hand in it or a foot people are always white? I wonder what the ratio between race is on the growers on this site. I wonder what the breakdown is between white,asian,black, and other? Maybe it is too touchy of a subject to ask? Everyone seems to get uptight about race on the net!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 18, 2011)

Im white - 2...thats 2 of us and dam those are looking good!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 18, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Im white - 2...thats 2 of us and dam those are looking good!!!


 Thanks bro I thought they were looking sweet also. I am trying not to break my own arm patting myself on the back!  I seriously can't fucking wait for the PS to go in! I was thinking about putting one of my Bubba seedlings in instead but I am just too excited for the PS so Friday we should be sticking in a PS. LONG LIVE THE PS!

Wouldn't that fucking suck if the PS is a shit strain????? Low yeilding crapy bud? Joke would be on me!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Thanks bro I thought they were looking sweet also. I am trying not to break my own arm patting myself on the back!  I seriously can't fucking wait for the PS to go in! I was thinking about putting one of my Bubba seedlings in instead but I am just too excited for the PS so Friday we should be sticking in a PS. LONG LIVE THE PS!
> 
> Wouldn't that fucking suck if the PS is a shit strain????? Low yeilding crapy bud? Joke would be on me!


well im puerto rican and i can tell you the ratio is like 3 to 1 white maybe more..
Plants are looking lovely and i feel what you are saying about the price im starting to realise that myself from some purchases i made.I know now to spend my money wisely


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> well im puerto rican and i can tell you the ratio is like 3 to 1 white maybe more..
> Plants are looking lovely and i feel what you are saying about the price im starting to realise that myself from some purchases i made.I know now to spend my money wisely


Yeah I just don't see paying three times as much for so called "genetics"! And it was from Reserva pravada and DNA genetics and they are one in the same. Not saying that Nirvana is the shit or anything but attitudes shipping is high as fuck and the prices are the same for most of their strains. I think I am going to be a sannies/nirvana man for a lil while unless Attitude has a good special or something.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 18, 2011)

Ya dude thats for sure, i hope the PS is just some amazing bomb diggity 

it would be a joke on both of us my friend i have high hopes for it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I just don't see paying three times as much for so called "genetics"! And it was from Reserva pravada and DNA genetics and they are one in the same. Not saying that Nirvana is the shit or anything but attitudes shipping is high as fuck and the prices are the same for most of their strains. I think I am going to be a sannies/nirvana man for a lil while unless Attitude has a good special or something.


Yeah i agree now the only time i will order from them is to pick up a tga strain(my querkles were male so i may try that out again)Plus they got some new strains coming in from tga,alphakronik and some more cali connect strains but thats when they have a good promo but im done ordering for a while i need to grow the ones i have but sannies is next on the list ...Thanks alot howie...


----------



## Crypnotic (Jan 18, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Pic update guys, I spent some time today out in the grow rooms. I potted up my Serious Seeds Chronic clone that I had bought. I didn't clone it and I am afraid I will be pissed that I didn't but I read up about it and that strain is a picky bitch and doesn't do well with topping and shit like that. It was also having some problems with some rust spots on it's leaves so I guess it didn't like my growing style so I am just going to flower her and chop her down.
> 
> Here are some pics of my Killing Feilds seedlings. They moved down to the big room yesterday, they are bushy lil ladies. Well I hope they are ladies! NO males!!!!
> View attachment 1387619
> ...


Those KF plants look very stocky and hearty. They look like they want to put on weight lol. Damn shame we never saw that shana reach maturity. I hope the shana can pop some purple color for you like the KF can. Looking bro, keep up the good work.


----------



## Crypnotic (Jan 18, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Thanks Gobbly, My SK looks like she is real close to being done, her leaves are dieing off and the hairs are getting mostly amber and starting to pull back a little bit. It isn't done completly but my bubbelicious that are 30 days into flower are 10 times frostier! My Kush is on day 60 something, and just doesn't look that impressive. I know at the end of the life cycle the plant is supposed to push out more resin glands if it isn't polenated as a last chance to catch polen before it dies but I have noticed that the buds on it look different. Don't know if you have ever had this but the buds grow like two tops on the buds? I had this hapen to me on my Northern lights that I grew, maybe just a retardation phenom or something.
> 
> I am pretty commited to takeing her down Friday, cus for one I need the room, and for two you can see from the pics that there isn't alot of resin glands on it and she just doesn't look that impressive! So I don't see what waiting a couple of more weeks will do. LOL I just thought that she is like a puppy at the pound and she better get addopted by firday or it's off to the gas chamber!!!  Kind of a sick thing on what I think is funny! She better show something in the next few days or she is getting put down!


Haha, thats not sick at all . . . if the bitch dont put out, shoot her ass lol. Or you could just tell her to get her shit straight or your going to sick the rats on her! lol That Sour Kush is suppose to be "light" smoke gear . . . not sure why the sour is so popular . . its weak and dont produce shit . . . sounds like a loser to me. That Cat on the other hand should knock your fucking socks off lol. I hope your Cat works out for you.


----------



## gobbly (Jan 18, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Ok I was out in the grow rooms looking over the plants and just had to take some pic's of my flowering bubbelicious clones. The fucking plants are 31.6 days into flower and this is how they look!  Now this is my delema, I paid $35 for 5 beans. I have cloned them 3 times and this is what I end up with. Now on the other hand I bought some "bad ass" beans from Reserva Pravada for $96 for six. And to tell you the truth the plants aren't putting out half as much as these ladies! So why pay more from attitude when you can get this for a third of the price? Oh and the pic with my hand in it, I just wanted to let you all know I am not a midget or anything! LOL Oh and why is it that every picture that I see on here with a hand in it or a foot people are always white? I wonder what the ratio between race is on the growers on this site. I wonder what the breakdown is between white,asian,black, and other? Maybe it is too touchy of a subject to ask? Everyone seems to get uptight about race on the net!


mmmmm, those look tasty!

I'm a whitey. Haven't noticed the breakdown in pics with body parts in it, but after you mentioning it, I just might notice in the future, uptight be damned!


----------



## Malikhar (Jan 19, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Ok I was out in the grow rooms looking over the plants and just had to take some pic's of my flowering bubbelicious clones. The fucking plants are 31.6 days into flower and this is how they look!  Now this is my delema, I paid $35 for 5 beans. I have cloned them 3 times and this is what I end up with. Now on the other hand I bought some "bad ass" beans from Reserva Pravada for $96 for six. And to tell you the truth the plants aren't putting out half as much as these ladies! So why pay more from attitude when you can get this for a third of the price? Oh and the pic with my hand in it, I just wanted to let you all know I am not a midget or anything! LOL Oh and why is it that every picture that I see on here with a hand in it or a foot people are always white? I wonder what the ratio between race is on the growers on this site. I wonder what the breakdown is between white,asian,black, and other? Maybe it is too touchy of a subject to ask? Everyone seems to get uptight about race on the net!
> 
> View attachment 1389534View attachment 1389533View attachment 1389532View attachment 1389531View attachment 1389529View attachment 1389528



I have to say of all your pics, barring the Santa One. These are your best pics yet!


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah i agree now the only time i will order from them is to pick up a tga strain(my querkles were male so i may try that out again)Plus they got some new strains coming in from tga,alphakronik and some more cali connect strains but thats when they have a good promo but im done ordering for a while i need to grow the ones i have but sannies is next on the list ...Thanks alot howie...


There is supposed to be a co-op about 3 hrs from me that sells TGA seeds but I tried to call them and nobody answered and I shot them an e-mail and no reply. I would have dropped down there next time I was down that way but if they can't even get back to me they can fuck off! I'm in the same boat as you bro! I have two 5 packs of nirvana seeds fem, Sannies seeds, and three packs of fem nirvana seeds on the way! Considering I only germ about 2-4 beans every 3-4 months I think I am good for a lil while unless something amazing comes along. And I am thinking about getting the KF fem seeds from sannies next. I have the regular beans just wanted some fem.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 19, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Those KF plants look very stocky and hearty. They look like they want to put on weight lol. Damn shame we never saw that shana reach maturity. I hope the shana can pop some purple color for you like the KF can. Looking bro, keep up the good work.


Yeah I think we are all excited to see what the PS can do. It will be interesting once she starts flowering. I don't think she will put out as much purp as the KF though. The outdoor bud I saw that was PS when I got the clone just had some purp tint to it, not like the KF that Gobbly grew!



Crypnotic said:


> Haha, thats not sick at all . . . if the bitch dont put out, shoot her ass lol. Or you could just tell her to get her shit straight or your going to sick the rats on her! lol That Sour Kush is suppose to be "light" smoke gear . . . not sure why the sour is so popular . . its weak and dont produce shit . . . sounds like a loser to me. That Cat on the other hand should knock your fucking socks off lol. I hope your Cat works out for you.


Yeah the Sour Kush is popular because Reserva Pravada tried to remake the popular 707 but I think they failed on it! I don't even see them selling it on Attitude anymore! They are still selling the cat Kush but no more Sour????? Hmmm? Oh well it is the name of the game I just wish attitude had a place where people could comment on the strain! Instead they just have their little pot leaf rating system and who fucking knows who is in charge of that system! No worries live and learn, I will probably write an e-mail to R/P and let them know that the Sour Kush seeds were a big disappointment. I was going to order some of their OG Kush beans cus they are back in stock but I really don't think that is going to happen! The pictures look good but so did the pic's of the Sour Kush when I bought it! LOL


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 19, 2011)

gobbly said:


> mmmmm, those look tasty!
> 
> I'm a whitey. Haven't noticed the breakdown in pics with body parts in it, but after you mentioning it, I just might notice in the future, uptight be damned!


Yeah I am a creaper that way! LOL I always look at the plant first then I look at the background. I look at peoples shoes, the surroundings of their grow room all that shit! I love it when people are having problems with their plants and you look in the background and see shit all over their grow room that shouldn't be there and you can just see that their gorw room is a mess! If their grow room is a shithole then you can immagine how well they clean/sterilize the rest of their growing equipment. But like i said I am a little on the creaper side! Or maybe I just pay attention too much to small shit?


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 19, 2011)

Malikhar said:


> I have to say of all your pics, barring the Santa One. These are your best pics yet!


Thanks bro! I can't wait for these bubbas to pack on some weight and get some big ass colas on them. It will be fun to take them out of the flower room and take pic's with a flash! That makes them look really frosty!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 19, 2011)

Hell ya it does, sorry to hear about your aka headband i was curious how the seeds would turn out. 

Well the clone strain 707 is ok but nothin to drop your hands over bro, the high is good and strong but taste is average nothing awe. and the look well my shit looks like shit lol but hairy as fuck .


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 19, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Hell ya it does, sorry to hear about your aka headband i was curious how the seeds would turn out.
> 
> Well the clone strain 707 is ok but nothin to drop your hands over bro, the high is good and strong but taste is average nothing awe. and the look well my shit looks like shit lol but hairy as fuck .


We will se bro the jury is still out on it, that bitch has till Friday to start getting some frost on her and if she doesn't I am going to chop her. I want to give her the chance, but even if I let her live it will only be for another week or so. We will see on the smoke once I get her dried out. I have an OG Kush in my flower room too so we will see how that pig turns out. Funny thing is that the clones from her didn't take, (first time for me) so if it is bomb weed I will be pissed that I can't get anymore. I know they have the clone only OG down in your neck of the woods, can you get your dick beaters on that strain?  Just wondering if the clone only OG is as good as the rumors?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 19, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I am a creaper that way! LOL I always look at the plant first then I look at the background. I look at peoples shoes, the surroundings of their grow room all that shit! I love it when people are having problems with their plants and you look in the background and see shit all over their grow room that shouldn't be there and you can just see that their gorw room is a mess! If their grow room is a shithole then you can immagine how well they clean/sterilize the rest of their growing equipment. But like i said I am a little on the creaper side! Or maybe I just pay attention too much to small shit?


 Yeah i notice shit like that as well..I always notice it in movies the little things in the background and its funny to me..
Oh i keep a little spilled dirt in my growroom so i hope i aint one of the messy ones lmao


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey i dont mean to brag but i just picked up some seeds for 14 reg. - grape kush - 10.00 usd and for 11 reg. - Bubble gum - 10.00usd

And they must be dank seeds, i brought a ounce up for him to look at it and offer me a price and he said that 125 bucks a ounce for what i got and i was thinking more like 200 or 250 so i didnt take it.

he was hella cool and was trying to be all sly but if you want the big nubers grow some of those seeds out in hydro and you get the 300 to 350 per ounce.

so whatever im totally fine with keeping my bud and smoking it, the stuff i have been buying top shelf hasnt had me on my ass like this so fuck them lol.

i could sell to my other med friends and family and get at least 250 a ounce so im happy either way.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 19, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Hey i dont mean to brag but i just picked up some seeds for 14 reg. - grape kush - 10.00 usd and for 11 reg. - Bubble gum - 10.00usd
> 
> And they must be dank seeds, i brought a ounce up for him to look at it and offer me a price and he said that 125 bucks a ounce for what i got and i was thinking more like 200 or 250 so i didnt take it.
> 
> ...


Can you get some more Bubble gum seeds? LOL I have been wanting some of them! Maybe we can work something out. I would be distrustfull if they are the real deal on those beans. Was it from some dude or a dispencary? If you can get more let me know! Please


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah i notice shit like that as well..I always notice it in movies the little things in the background and its funny to me..
> Oh i keep a little spilled dirt in my growroom so i hope i aint one of the messy ones lmao


I wasn't talking about a lil spilled dirt or minor little messes. You by far are not a messy one brotha! I need to order some mylar for my wall that I put up to seperate my flower room! My flower room looks all trailer with the wood that isn't painted! I am talking shit about others when my own rooms aren't up to par!


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 22, 2011)

Ha ha I just got my Hericules beans and Herijuana X Big white beans from a friend! Now I am looking into grows but there isn't alot of them on here. Not allot of people growing Sannies beans on RIU right now but I have a fealing that is going to change. I think i am going to start a new journal for this Sannies grow. And after my bubblecious flower out and my Kush are done I may shut this one down also. I have too many fucking strains growing right now! LOL I have all my Kush on top of that Bubbleicious, Wonder Woman, Snow white, Purple shana, Haze Auto, Og Kush, chronic clone and I am about to start Hericules and bubblegum! LOL No worries though I am trying to find 4 good strains that I like growing and stick to those from now on and maybe introduce other strains later. My buddy told me I am going to be like a MMJ shop soon with tons of different strains to chose from! LOL


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 22, 2011)

Rofl that awesome bro.

I have a ton also going at the moment, lol.

Well im going to have to send you a PM in a little once I get my shit together about some electrical questions i know you just did your recently lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 24, 2011)

Well DNA genetics can suck my ass! I wrote them to let them know that Their sour kush didn't clone well like they said it would and also the description on the tude was missleading. I even did it in a nice matter. But the guy that wrote back to me was a dick, and he also told me that they don't ship to the US but they would replace one seed with a pack of seeds if I lived in amsterdam. I told them I wasn't trying to hit them up for free seeds in my letter! The shitty thing is that what if you did have a problem with a whole order from them?????? If you live in the US all they can tell you is tough shit they don't ship to the US. Reserva Pravada and DNA Genetics can suck a fat one as far as I am concerned. And I will make it be known every time someone asks what seed breeder to order from! LOL I am thinking about doing a writeup in MS word so I can just do a copy and paste. No worries I have over 50 seeds right now to grow out and after that it is onto Sannies and Nirvana. Both of them have great customer service. And that is what I will pass onto anyone that asks about seedbanks.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 24, 2011)

here is my new advice for someone asking what seedbank to order from! LOL Not a good idea to treat me like shit!

Nirvana: Good beans great price I have had 100% germination with them and all have grown up to put out good weed! Highly recommended for the beginner grower because most strains are very easy to grow and if you make mistakes and kill your seedlings you aren&#8217;t out a couple of hundred dollars! And Nirvanas customer service is second to none! Very trustworthy business! Ships worldwide and very stealthy.
http://www.nirvanashop.com/us/indoor-marijuana-seeds.html
Sannies: Great genetics good price and a reputable breeder! Sannie has put a lot of time into breeding and has come up with some great strains at a reasonable price! 100% germination and great customer service. Ships worldwide and very stealthy. Sannies or Nirvana highly recommended! 
http://www.sanniesshop.com/
Attitude seedbank: Well attitude carries a lot of different strains and prices vary. The only problem that I have with them is that you are dealing with so many breeders on one site that it is hard for quality control. Their shipping is also pricey for stealth shipping. If you run a business selling MJ beans they shouldn&#8217;t charge more for stealth shipping IMHO. But they do have a lot of different strains so you do have many choices to chose from that you may not be able to find elsewhere. If you do order from them I would stay away from DNA Genetics and also Reserva Pravada. I have had bad experiences with those companies, their description of their seeds is misleading and they are based out of Amsterdam and wont ship to the US if you have a problem. So if you buy from them and have problems with their beans and you live in the US it is basically tough shit! I found that out the hard way. Both Sannies and Nirvana will replace your beans if you have ANY problem even if it is your fault!
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> here is my new advice for someone asking what seedbank to order from! LOL Not a good idea to treat me like shit!
> 
> Nirvana: Good beans great price I have had 100% germination with them and all have grown up to put out good weed! Highly recommended for the beginner grower because most strains are very easy to grow and if you make mistakes and kill your seedlings you aren&#8217;t out a couple of hundred dollars! And Nirvanas customer service is second to none! Very trustworthy business! Ships worldwide and very stealthy.
> http://www.nirvanashop.com/us/indoor-marijuana-seeds.html
> ...


Good write up and i hear ya about the breeders,,I know i just want2 more strains from dna and 1 from reserva privada and that la con,chocolope and from r.p. i want og 18 again because the first one hermied.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 24, 2011)

very good right up howard, and i would rep if i could.

I agree with you 100%, i just like the freebie and promo attitude does thats what keeps me ordering from them.

i havent tried sannies but so many good seeds to choose from can decided what to buy from them lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Good write up and i hear ya about the breeders,,I know i just want2 more strains from dna and 1 from reserva privada and that la con,chocolope and from r.p. i want og 18 again because the first one hermied.


Hey RP has their original OG Kush back in stock fem. I am done ordering from them cus they basicly called me narow-minded and they also told me they don't ship to the US so I could pack sand if I wanted replacement beans for the sour kush that turned out like shit! I will not order from them again and the shitty part is that I will probably stay away from the tude also. No worries though, with that writeup I am sure that I will make a few people not order from RP and DNA! So it will cost them a lil for basicly telling me to go fuck myself! LOL at least I hope it will!


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 24, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> very good right up howard, and i would rep if i could.
> 
> I agree with you 100%, i just like the freebie and promo attitude does thats what keeps me ordering from them.
> 
> i havent tried sannies but so many good seeds to choose from can decided what to buy from them lol


Thanks bro I am being a lil girl right now! LOL I am a big customer service guy and DNA pissed me off!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey i totally understand what you mean if you pay for something it better match close to the description, or thats false advertisement in my eyes. lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 24, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Hey i totally understand what you mean if you pay for something it better match close to the description, or thats false advertisement in my eyes. lol


Oh yeah and with me talking shit about them to all the new posts I see " where should I get seeds " I want to believe that I will at least cost them a few sales and redirect some people to Sannies! LOL I will loose intrest in this in probably about a week but for now I will take up my own little fight!


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 24, 2011)

oh yeah I won't be on here today I have to go cut down my shit ass Sour Kush today! I may have to just keep this stuff for myself, I don't even know if it is going to be good enough to let out to my paitent! Hopefully it will get my light smoking ass high! I will take pic's guys and let you know later! I'm also going to start two of my Sannies herciules beans today.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey guys well I ripped all the big fan leaves off real quick and took some pic's of my plant. then I chopped her up. I am guessing that I pulled anywher between 1-1.5 oz off her. I was actualy supprised how much I pulled. But she wasn't that frosty so I am not holding any high hopes for this Sour Kush.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jan 24, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey guys well I ripped all the big fan leaves off real quick and took some pic's of my plant. then I chopped her up. I am guessing that I pulled anywher between 1-1.5 oz off her. I was actualy supprised how much I pulled. But she wasn't that frosty so I am not holding any high hopes for this Sour Kush.
> 
> View attachment 1400461View attachment 1400444View attachment 1400443View attachment 1400440View attachment 1400442View attachment 1400447View attachment 1400446



How old was she?


----------



## Crypnotic (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Howie. Catching up the boards. That sour kush doenst look bad to me at all. Looks like the buds are nice and white. Has nice fat stocks too. You may end up liking that plant. OG kush and Sour Desiel are two of the best tasting strains out. You dont like the real potent weed, so it light high may apeal to you. Let me know what you think of the smoke bro.

On a side note, Nirvana sent me two packs of NL Fem seeds lol. Why? I have no fucking clue. I think they sent that shit as joke. They know that "Crypnotic" was very critical of their beans, and they know who I am in real life. They must have read on my post where I said I would never grow another NL bean in my life lol. Let me know if you want those seeds Howie, if not, I'll just throw those bitches out. Later.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 24, 2011)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> How old was she?


She was 68.8 days into flower. I fliped her to flower when she was 12-14 in tall. Don't remember how many days I veged her though.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 24, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Hey Howie. Catching up the boards. That sour kush doenst look bad to me at all. Looks like the buds are nice and white. Has nice fat stocks too. You may end up liking that plant. OG kush and Sour Desiel are two of the best tasting strains out. You dont like the real potent weed, so it light high may apeal to you. Let me know what you think of the smoke bro.
> 
> On a side note, Nirvana sent me two packs of NL Fem seeds lol. Why? I have no fucking clue. I think they sent that shit as joke. They know that "Crypnotic" was very critical of their beans, and they know who I am in real life. They must have read on my post where I said I would never grow another NL bean in my life lol. Let me know if you want those seeds Howie, if not, I'll just throw those bitches out. Later.


I PM'd you about those seed brotha! If you are going to throw them out then for sure send them my way. The Sour Kush had very small trich's and wasn't frosty at all! What you are seeing is the flash against the plant. It always makes the plant look better when you pull them out and take a pic with the flash on. I don't know if I am going to be smoking on that shit yet I need to see what the final weight is and see what I end up with. Like I said the trich's were very small and they weren't packed in there like my Cat Kush so that is the one I am excited about. But to tell you the truth $96 for 6 beans and they aren't half as frosty as my $30 Bubbelicious plants that are half as far into flower. We will see though I am not holding my breath though. Good to see ya back on here bro, hope the back feels better!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey howard i got the package today, thanks again and by the way i gave one of those mints to my chick and i guess they are horrible, lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 24, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Hey howard i got the package today, thanks again and by the way i gave one of those mints to my chick and i guess they are horrible, lol.


Glad to hear HP! I made my daughter eat one!!!  LOL I wasn't going to eat one. Glad they got there safe and sound.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 26, 2011)

To the few people that are still watching my grow!  Here are some pic's that I took with my magnafing glass and camera. These are my Bubbleicious plants about 40 days into flower. I love how this strain really packs on the frost! They are starting to fatten up I can't wait till they are done!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 26, 2011)

Plants are looking real good howie...


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 26, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Plants are looking real good howie...


thanks WBW


----------



## Crypnotic (Jan 26, 2011)

That new camera is doing the trick bro. Bubbas looking good. Im still here. In fact, I think I might start my grow up again here soon. I need my Hercs and Extrema for my pain relief lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 26, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> That new camera is doing the trick bro. Bubbas looking good. Im still here. In fact, I think I might start my grow up again here soon. I need my Hercs and Extrema for my pain relief lol.


Hey bro, do you think you will be able to get another grow done before your surgery? If so go for it brotha! It wasn't a new camera it was just me fucking around with my magnifing glass. I was out there looking my ladies over for any pollen bananas and I was like " Man these look great" So I took some pic's for you guys! Kinda showing off a lil.


----------



## Crypnotic (Jan 26, 2011)

Well I order another pack of seeds from Sannies: The Extema. Its one of his most popular strains and its just come availble in fem. Thats the strain I wanted from him to start but went with the Herc b/c it too was a good indica. I think I will germ the herc tomorrow. The soil is already in the pots in the grow room, so it make planting two easy for my back, no lifting anything heavy. Hopefully when my Extrema get her, I will capable of setting up two more pots. 

Keep using that mag glass, it helps the pics alot.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 26, 2011)

Ya those buboes are looking great, are there a bunch of different phenos with the strain or are they all pretty similar so far.

Just curious to when i germ that one fem. I got.


----------



## Malikhar (Jan 27, 2011)

Liking the pics with the mag glass.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 27, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Well I order another pack of seeds from Sannies: The Extema. Its one of his most popular strains and its just come availble in fem. Thats the strain I wanted from him to start but went with the Herc b/c it too was a good indica. I think I will germ the herc tomorrow. The soil is already in the pots in the grow room, so it make planting two easy for my back, no lifting anything heavy. Hopefully when my Extrema get her, I will capable of setting up two more pots.
> 
> Keep using that mag glass, it helps the pics alot.


Hey bro glad to hear you are back up and running!  I germed two of the Herc beans yesterday I can't wait to get those flowering. I really liked the pic's with the mag glass, I will keep that going for sure. I just saw a Kodak M340 down at Office Max that was marked down to $60 bucks it was a $70 dollar savings but came home and the camera I have has a higher optical zoom and also more mega pixles. I was half ass tempted to get it and put it up on ebay but they aren't going for that much anyway so no biggie. Once again bro glad you are back up and running, just make sure you don't fuck up your back farming!


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 27, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya those buboes are looking great, are there a bunch of different phenos with the strain or are they all pretty similar so far.
> 
> Just curious to when i germ that one fem. I got.


Well I had 3-4 different beans that I had going and the one that is putting out big ass colas and is frosty as fuck is the clones off of the Hermie mother I had. I swear the hermie's put off more bud than the reg females! So I have three clones still left of the hermi mom, these are on the second set of clones off of clones. I have one clone in the back off a different mother and it has good bud production but not the huge colas the Hermie has. Other than output the strain is the same, barely any stretch when switched to flower, smell is always the same, buds all look the same, and the smoke is all the same. I am going to veg the ones I have now from seed to about 20-24 inches before I flip them this time. I am going to see if I can pull 3 oz off one plant this time, that is my goal with the bubbas I have in veg right now. I also love this strain due to its ease in cloneing. This is for sure a strain I will keep in the mix. It has a great smell, bag appeal, flavor and the high is good. It isn't a knock out weed but it is comprable or a little better than what you will find on the street.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 27, 2011)

Malikhar said:


> Liking the pics with the mag glass.


Thanks bro! Hows life without Comcast??


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 27, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Well I had 3-4 different beans that I had going and the one that is putting out big ass colas and is frosty as fuck is the clones off of the Hermie mother I had. I swear the hermie's put off more bud than the reg females! So I have three clones still left of the hermi mom, these are on the second set of clones off of clones. I have one clone in the back off a different mother and it has good bud production but not the huge colas the Hermie has. Other than output the strain is the same, barely any stretch when switched to flower, smell is always the same, buds all look the same, and the smoke is all the same. I am going to veg the ones I have now from seed to about 20-24 inches before I flip them this time. I am going to see if I can pull 3 oz off one plant this time, that is my goal with the bubbas I have in veg right now. I also love this strain due to its ease in cloneing. This is for sure a strain I will keep in the mix. It has a great smell, bag appeal, flavor and the high is good. It isn't a knock out weed but it is comprable or a little better than what you will find on the street.


Cool deal bro well im excited to germ that one you gave me. maybe in a week or two once i have more room.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 27, 2011)

I am sure you will like that bubba HP

I got my mylar today!!!!!!!!! I orderd some off ebay 50" X 100' 2 mil. I hope it isn't some shitty mylar I will be hanging it this weekend! Don't know to be excited or pissed that I just got more work for myself! LOL


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 27, 2011)

It should be great dude I love Mylar but I
Think it only has a life span of like a year than water and scratches and shit gets on it.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey guys well I ripped all the big fan leaves off real quick and took some pic's of my plant. then I chopped her up. I am guessing that I pulled anywher between 1-1.5 oz off her. I was actualy supprised how much I pulled. But she wasn't that frosty so I am not holding any high hopes for this Sour Kush.
> 
> View attachment 1400461View attachment 1400444View attachment 1400443View attachment 1400440View attachment 1400442View attachment 1400447View attachment 1400446


ao how did it smoke?


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ao how did it smoke?


LOL I don't know yet, it is still hanging. I have a lil drying room with fans and a de-humidifier in there but the cold weather it takes a little over a week to be smokeable. I will update on how it is but like I said I am not expecting much!


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 27, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> It should be great dude I love Mylar but I
> Think it only has a life span of like a year than water and scratches and shit gets on it.


Hmm well I guess I will get in there and replace it every year or so. Still trying to find the best/most durable way to hang it right now.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jan 27, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Hmm well I guess I will get in there and replace it every year or so. Still trying to find the best/most durable way to hang it right now.



Roll it out and pin with tacks, but before you tack, put a little piece of duct tape right where you'll tack it, and that will keep the Mylar from ripping, works good for black and white poly also.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 27, 2011)

hey howard with in the first 3 weeks to you progressivly remove the bottom 1/3 of the node sites and fan leafs, or do you just let them do there thing.

Im just curious im thinking about trimming a lot more than i usually do, well i usually dont cut anything at all


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 27, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> hey howard with in the first 3 weeks to you progressivly remove the bottom 1/3 of the node sites and fan leafs, or do you just let them do there thing.
> 
> Im just curious im thinking about trimming a lot more than i usually do, well i usually dont cut anything at all


as of yet I don't but I was talking to another grower and he does. His idea was why leave the lower branches on there when they don't put out shit for bud! The plant waists energy on those lower branches so if you cut them off the plant has more energy to put into the upper part of the plant.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 27, 2011)

ya thats what i was thinking just dont know if i should do the short branches or just all of the nodes from the lower 1/3 of the plant. i think im going to do it though.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 27, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> ya thats what i was thinking just dont know if i should do the short branches or just all of the nodes from the lower 1/3 of the plant. i think im going to do it though.


yeah but you LST all your plants so it kinda doesn't count for you. I grow my plants normaly so my lower leaves/branches don't get light but when you LST your whole plant gets the same ammount of light so I would leave them alone if I were you.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 27, 2011)

Ya thats what i thought also but i see guys that LST trim the bottom 1/3 also, since there are so many branches they get rid of the lower stuff so focus energy on the main colas but hell i don't know bro, lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 27, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya thats what i thought also but i see guys that LST trim the bottom 1/3 also, since there are so many branches they get rid of the lower stuff so focus energy on the main colas but hell i don't know bro, lol.


Yeah give it a shot I guess. But my Cat Kush that I LST'd a lil bit all the branches stretched up to the canopy so they were all in the light. Like I said I could see the logic in doing it if you were growing like I am but I don't see the point in LST if you are going to trim up the lower growth. The whole point of LST is to make sure the lower growth gets light just as the top of the plant would!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 27, 2011)

Ya we will see how it turns out, some I won't have to but some are very bushy and you can only see the top 5 inches or so, but there are 3 plants that won't need it to node spacing and strain char.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 27, 2011)

I am getting cramped in my veg room right now! I have a few plants that are ready to flower but I have no room in my flower room! So it is getting cramped in the veg room due to having to pot up plants. Maybe I will fire up my CFL veg box and make some room. I was trying to cut my power bill down but it is either that or sell off my plants.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 27, 2011)

Ya I don't like selling my plants, it's like selling a baby, lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 28, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya I don't like selling my plants, it's like selling a baby, lol.


Yeah in the past I was giving them away once in a while when they were getting too big and I didn't have space in the flower room. But now I am tired of putting in all that time and getting nothing back. I also sell "take donation" whatever the fuck you want to call it to MMJ paitents. We will see though. I have my veg box that I am not using so maybe I will just put that one on a 12/12 schedule to pre-flower them with CFL's till there is room in the big flower rooms. No worries I will figure something out.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 28, 2011)

pre-flowering sound like a sound plan to use and get a jump start on the plants you will replace.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 28, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> pre-flowering sound like a sound plan to use and get a jump start on the plants you will replace.


Yeah I may have to do that. I smoked some of that Sour Kush and it was suprisingly pretty good. Still a little green still so I think if I gave it a good cure it would be good. Nothing to write home to mom about but I took one hit and I was good to go but I am a light smoker. My paitent tried some and he took 4 big ass rips and he was stoned off his ass and he is a heavy ass smoker! I ended up getting just under two oz's off that pig so I am happy with that Sour Kush. I can't wait for the Cateract Kush to be done!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 28, 2011)

nice brotha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 28, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I may have to do that. I smoked some of that Sour Kush and it was suprisingly pretty good. Still a little green still so I think if I gave it a good cure it would be good. Nothing to write home to mom about but I took one hit and I was good to go but I am a light smoker. My paitent tried some and he took 4 big ass rips and he was stoned off his ass and he is a heavy ass smoker! I ended up getting just under two oz's off that pig so I am happy with that Sour Kush. I can't wait for the Cateract Kush to be done!


 yeah mine was damn good wit a nice cure..The cat k should be some good stuff aswell


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 28, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah mine was damn good wit a nice cure..The cat k should be some good stuff aswell


The funny/good thing is that I don't have time to cure it out. Most of it is gone!  I am super excited about the Cat Kush bro! I want to try and hold onto it but who fucking knows! If my "paitent" wants it then I will get rid of it! I may keep a lil over 1/4 of it out and give it a nice 1 month cure and see how bad ass that Cat can get.


----------



## Malikhar (Jan 28, 2011)

Life with comcast died, but now i'm with Qwest. Came home today and found my internet wasnt working. Tried everything then had to call them. Turns out NBC sent them some notices of what i been dl'n. gonna have to find another way around not having cable


----------



## Crypnotic (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad to hear the sour turned out so good for you. How did it taste? Prop a little soon to judge that but let us know what you thought of that. I might look into to growing cocoa husks. That shit is light, easy to move around, I can order it over the internet and not have to pay a small fortune to do it.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 29, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Glad to hear the sour turned out so good for you. How did it taste? Prop a little soon to judge that but let us know what you thought of that. I might look into to growing cocoa husks. That shit is light, easy to move around, I can order it over the internet and not have to pay a small fortune to do it.


That sounds cool brotha! I would go with that for sure if I were you. The only thing is that I think you have to water every day but that is no big deal. It does make it impossible to over water your plants though. I have two of those herc beans germed they are just breaking dirt right now!


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 30, 2011)

Well here are some pic's of my hermi Cateract Kush! LOL another hermie in my room! I am pissed cus I have 5 other plants in there and I am wondering how many of them got pollenated. I can't tell if the ones in there were there when this bitch released pollen or not. we will see though. the first pic's are of the bitch I took down and the last pics are of my current Kush plants. The ones in the back are almost 4 ft tall from the top of the soil so they are going to be some huge plants when done. They are clones from the hermi so..... Keeping an eye on them. I am hopeing that it was stress of some sort that made her hermie on me, but I can't really think of what stressed that pig out. No worries it's all part of growing I guess. Even if I get seedy bud it is better than no bud at all. If I had plants to replace them I would just tear them all down and start again.


----------



## Malikhar (Jan 30, 2011)

damn bro that sucks. Hope nothing got pollinated.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 30, 2011)

Dam bro, you and me both, lol.

I hope no seeds at all show up but if they did and it was stress hermie than you'll get some fem. Seeds.

But if they are genetic herm. Than boo lol.. I think im just going to use reg seeds from now on.

Just to see if that cuts back the problem with hermies, i have no strss on them once in flower and no light leaks, no must be shit clones and fem seeds.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 31, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Dam bro, you and me both, lol.
> 
> I hope no seeds at all show up but if they did and it was stress hermie than you'll get some fem. Seeds.
> 
> ...


Yeah I am thinking about giving everything but bubbleicious a break for now. I know I run a risk with them and move over to Sannies seeds for a lil while to see if any of his strains hermie on me. I am going to take some pic's later and see if I can get any advice on what may have caused it. I don't know what it is called but the only place I found bananas was at the branch node where that lil ball is where the white hair comes out first. I don't know what that is called. there weren't any balls there just packed with bananas so I am wondering if it was stress or genetics. I wish these fucking plants would just grow balls so I could tell what the fuck was going on and chop them! LOL it seems like they are sneaky hermies!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 31, 2011)

yes very sneaky indeed, lol


----------



## Crypnotic (Jan 31, 2011)

That cat kush looks looks yummy nasty, in a good way. Hermi or not I bet that dank is going to turn your ass Chinese! lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 31, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> That cat kush looks looks yummy nasty, in a good way. Hermi or not I bet that dank is going to turn your ass Chinese! lol


I was supprised to see ya back here brotha! Hope you are feeling well. And I am with you on that Cat Kush bro I can't wait till Friday! Should be dry enough to smoke by then and I think I am going to be floored! Well I hope I will it will give me a nice supprise to give to my paitent!


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 31, 2011)

Well i have found my soulution to my problem! Clone the shit out of 3-4 good strains. It seems there is about a 70% to 30% ratio that thinks clones off clones off clones doesn't hurt shit! So that is what I am going to do. I will get a stable high yeilding Bubbleicious plant and clone clone clone! Once I get another strain worth keeping around I will do the same. My first one is going to be the bubblegummer freebie that I am getting from the tude. May even try the OG Kush and see if I can get a winner in there. 

that is the plan folks. And we will all learn if the clone of clone degrades the weed or not.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm 100% possitive that it doesnt change anything, unless the genetics are poor quality but working with good genetics im sure you wont have a problem.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 2, 2011)

I think clones will eventualy degrade, but I've heard it takes like twenty generations or so for it to start to show. So it takes years to do that.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 2, 2011)

That's what I am counting on bro! I hung some mylar up in my veg room yesterday, and today with the room from cutting down hermie's I have some room in my second flower room to get in there and clean it out and hang mylar in there too! Right now just looking to get a few good strains that aren't going to hermi on me. I would rather grow reg seeds for now and weed out the males 1 month into the grow rather than get 3+ months into it to find out i have hermie's! No worries though life goes on and I have bud to smoke so no biggie!


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok shit here is the update as of today. I got on here and couldn't find my treads just now! LOL Oh well delete the shit I don't care!  No but seriously

I choped down the three Cat Kush clones that I had that two of them were herm on me last night.  Sorry to do it and it still hurts, I really don't like killing plants. But can't fuck with hermie's! So I cleaned out my Flower room with beach and water and since I had the room I hung up mylar about 4ft up from the ground. I was going to do the top also but to tell you the truth I am just too fucking lazy and it already has paint on there so it doesn't need it. 

Then I trasfered over my two bubbleicious plants that one is about 20 in and the other is 15-16 in into flower. I took two cuttings off them each and I am going to grow those out. If the mothers hermie those cuttings are going right in the trash! I also moved over my Cat Kush from seed that I was LST'ing into flower also and took one cutting off of her. I would have take more but I will be at my limit tomorrow for plants. I don't want to have one plant over what I am allowed! Follow the law and you will be fine! 

So tomorrow I am meeting a Delivery co-op guy for some cuttings, they are Supper lemon haze cuttings that are about 8 in tall so I will be stoked to get those. Tonight I am going to throw away my auto flower free seed that I am growing from the tude. It just isn't doing anything! LOL and that would put me one over my limit when I pick up these three SLH plants. 

Oh and I also wrote the Tude and told them that I thought it was BS that they are talking about and promoting Reserva Pravada and DNA like they are the next best thing and their beans don't represent the pic's online or the description of the plant! And that they are moving hermie beans and it just isn't me having the problem with RP. We will see what they say about that. I have been out in the rooms all day today but the bubba's are comming along nice and fattening up quite nicely! 

My buddy came over that I grow for and he smoked the Cat Kush. It hasn't been through a good cure or anything and he said it tasted real nice and got high as fuck off it so I am hopeing that the cat kush I cloned isn't a fucking hermie! If not then that is a strain that I will keep in my rooms. Maybe just one spot in my rooms. There is the update sorry so long guys!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2011)

fucking gagas man


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> fucking gagas man


What's up with this likes shit and why can't I see my threads when I go to my rolliup? Hmm it looks like I will have to do some reading! LOL Thanks for the likes bro! I will have to spread some love.


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 2, 2011)

They updated the forum software. Go to 'My Profile' and 'find all started threads'.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 2, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> They updated the forum software. Go to 'My Profile' and 'find all started threads'.


yeah I saw that but I was wondering if they were still down due to the update. I was just wondering if we were going to have to do that from now on. No worries thanks Ras!


----------



## Malikhar (Feb 3, 2011)

Bro sorry to hear about the bad news. Sorry I missed your call last night but you had what I have so I think you'll understand. I'll try to call you tonight.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 3, 2011)

Yo Howie! Not sure what the bad news is, but i hope all is well. I sent those NL seeds today. I know, I'm a little late on the shipping, but I finaly got it done lol. I'd look for them in three to five days or so. I also potted up my four planters and I have planted two of my Herc seeds. Getting the soil was bitch, and I'm sure I will feel it tomorrow, but I gotta have my weed damn it! lol Still waiting for my Extrema to come in, but when they get here, I will plant two of those too. Made some honey oil just now, waiting for it to dry, then I'm going to get lit the fuck up! Ill let you know how it turn out bro.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 3, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Yo Howie! Not sure what the bad news is, but i hope all is well. I sent those NL seeds today. I know, I'm a little late on the shipping, but I finaly got it done lol. I'd look for them in three to five days or so. I also potted up my four planters and I have planted two of my Herc seeds. Getting the soil was bitch, and I'm sure I will feel it tomorrow, but I gotta have my weed damn it! lol Still waiting for my Extrema to come in, but when they get here, I will plant two of those too. Made some honey oil just now, waiting for it to dry, then I'm going to get lit the fuck up! Ill let you know how it turn out bro.



Honey OIl? how do u make that and what does it do??


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 3, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Yo Howie! Not sure what the bad news is, but i hope all is well. I sent those NL seeds today. I know, I'm a little late on the shipping, but I finaly got it done lol. I'd look for them in three to five days or so. I also potted up my four planters and I have planted two of my Herc seeds. Getting the soil was bitch, and I'm sure I will feel it tomorrow, but I gotta have my weed damn it! lol Still waiting for my Extrema to come in, but when they get here, I will plant two of those too. Made some honey oil just now, waiting for it to dry, then I'm going to get lit the fuck up! Ill let you know how it turn out bro.


Man you need to take it easy bro! You are need to get some friends to help you out with that shit! You are probably like me and don't make friends that easy due to everyone being assholes! Hope you back doesn't get too fucked up bro! I am also glad to see that you are growing again! I wish we lived closer I would help you out and get you stoned off your ass!


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 3, 2011)

haha, well, right now I dont need any help getting fucked up, that oil put me on pluto! Man that shit was strong. I didn't even smoke it on bud, but on tobacco. I smoke a bowl of that shit at seven, and now it eleven and I'm still zooming. Its strong. You should make some bro.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 3, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> haha, well, right now I dont need any help getting fucked up, that oil put me on pluto! Man that shit was strong. I didn't even smoke it on bud, but on tobacco. I smoke a bowl of that shit at seven, and now it eleven and I'm still zooming. Its strong. You should make some bro.


well when you come back to Earth let me and HP know how you made it! There are many threads/sites that tell you how to do it but I would rather hear it from someone that I trust on how to make it! I am glad you are fucked up brotha!  Ill smoke some Kush for ya tonight! Oh and thanks a fuck load for sending those NL beans! I am excited to get those. And I would be a liar if I told you I haven't been checking the mail for the last three days looking for them! LOL  No worries my friend I appriciate you thinking of me over here!


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 3, 2011)

No sweat brother. Those seeds were free and i wasnt going to grow them. Its funny, all I do is complain about nirvana and their NL, and they just keep sending me free shit lol. I think I will stop bagging on them so they will stop sending shit to me. Honestly, they sent those two packs out of blue. I still think it was a joke on their part. But its all good, they given four free packs and i have had the opportunity to share with my friends. It all works out in the end. Just took three more hits and think this round is going to put me down for the count. Night man.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 4, 2011)

Whats up Howie. Hey, is it alright that I post my grow stuff here on your page? I'm not in the mood to keep my own journal, as its a pain in the ass lol. I figure if I just post stuff here, people that are interested in my grow come here anyway, so I was thinking I should post stuff here. Let me know what you think.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 4, 2011)

Crypt honey oil how do you make it, and how do you use it, and what are the effects???


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 4, 2011)

Its simple to make. I did mine DIY style. Took a water bottle, cut the bottom off, tape four layers of cheese cloth over opening. Punctured a whole in the cap for the Butane. Grind up trim, fill bottle. Grab bottle, aim it at a glass bowl, and pump the butane through it. Let butane stand for about five to ten minutes. Scrape off a little, put it on spoon, heat with lighter till melts. Take bud or tobacco and coat the weed/tobacco with all oil. Place in Hampster (if you have one of those lol), smoke that shit! lol

The effects are awsome. Oil is anywhere from 40 to 90% THC. Its the same effect as the plant it came from, only two to four times stronger. It really gets you stoned. One word of cation, the quality will depend on how well you filter it. The cheese cloth worked, but it was a little too porous, and some of the oil turned green (plant matter) and was more like hash than oil, but it was strong as fuck as green and hashy. Next time, I will use two coffee filters, as that will make a much better filter. Its easy as shit, and the smoke is great. Give it a try.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice dude I know what u mean I thought as honey oil, it was similar to honey mead, like a old school castle times shit. But you said oil so i thought it as something different but cool i know what u mean now.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 4, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Whats up Howie. Hey, is it alright that I post my grow stuff here on your page? I'm not in the mood to keep my own journal, as its a pain in the ass lol. I figure if I just post stuff here, people that are interested in my grow come here anyway, so I was thinking I should post stuff here. Let me know what you think.


Yeah go for it bro! You know I don't care!


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks man. Ill throw some pics up later when my camera battery is finished charging. I'm back bitches!


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 4, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Nice dude I know what u mean I thought as honey oil, it was similar to honey mead, like a old school castle times shit. But you said oil so i thought it as something different but cool i know what u mean now.


Thats cool. Sorry to have confused you. It goes by many names: honey oil, hash oil ect...


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 4, 2011)

ya its cool, i think im going to make some honey mead! lol ol'school drank


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey guys. I will posting my grow updates on Howies board. So here is my new restarted grow:

First Pic: trying to show my light setup. Basically I have two hoods now that fit four plants.

Second Pic: right side of the grow room. I have two Herc seeds in these planters. The little 1/2 gallon pot has the sour kush. I plant on growing that out as a single cola plant, very small. I'll have to cut the roots a few times to make it work, but on planter that size, its easy to do.

Third pic: left side of the room. I will be growing two Extrema plants in those planters. Still waiting for my Extrema to get here. In the small planter is the White Widow seed. It too will be a single cola grow.

Fourth pic: close up of the small planters I'm using to take advantage of the extra space in my room.

I wont bother to list stuff that you guys already know. Basically, its the same grow I did last time only double the size. Peace.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 4, 2011)

So i think the next seeds im going to order are from sannies- that jack berry looks amazing, 7-8 weeks flower, up to 500m2

http://www.sanniesshop.com/jack-berry-f2.html


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 4, 2011)

Hot, the Uberkush is a 7 to 8 week flower with stronger potency, and its available in fem: http://www.sanniesshop.com/uberkush-nl-en.html


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 4, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Hot, the Uberkush is a 7 to 8 week flower with stronger potency, and its available in fem: http://www.sanniesshop.com/uberkush-nl-en.html


OMG ur killing me no FEM>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 4, 2011)

Hot, its available in fem. Or are saying that you dont trust fem seeds? Sannies seeds are suppose to be very hermie proof due to his stress testing. I dont want to steal gobbys thunder but to repeat what he said: sannie stress test all his fem plants light, hot, cold, ect . . . he weeds out the sensetive plants and only breeds the the best plants that hold up to the stress. His plants have a very low hermie rate, unlike alot of breeders. 

I'm lazy so I dont want to do double the work. That being said I've got one Nirvana seed and one DNA seeds growing in my room now. They are the single cola plants. The first sign of hermie and those fuckers are getting cut and made into . . . MEAD OIL! lol


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 4, 2011)

OK, I finally figured out how this "like" shit works lol. I'm confused with all this new updates on here.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 4, 2011)

I still have no clue how it works, also fem. Seeds yes I'm trying to stay away from, also I like berry jack due to it's might be the same flowering, but est. Yield is 100 gm2 more. 

Plus I like males I want to cross a few branches here and there make my own strains


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 5, 2011)

I got my extrema in today. Soaking the seeds now and will plant them tonight. Also got two Lady Cane (Silver Haze x G13) freebies that I am soaking and also will plant as single cola plants. I'm off and running. lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 5, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> I got my extrema in today. Soaking the seeds now and will plant them tonight. Also got two Lady Cane (Silver Haze x G13) freebies that I am soaking and also will plant as single cola plants. I'm off and running. lol


Fuck yeah bro I just got some Super Silver Haze clones X3  I just got done watering my plants, my OG Kush is filling in nicely and I am about to take down 4 Bubbleicious plants next week sometime. I am sure I will be taking down one on Monday! And I have some OG Kush seeds on the way, also a bubblegummer fem bean also! They are from my favorite seedbank! LOL Glad to see you back on here and growing Crypt!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 5, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> I got my extrema in today. Soaking the seeds now and will plant them tonight. Also got two Lady Cane (Silver Haze x G13) freebies that I am soaking and also will plant as single cola plants. I'm off and running. lol


Nice dude that Lady cane sounds very good!

i myself had a couple seeds break ground today!


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 5, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> I still have no clue how it works, also fem. Seeds yes I'm trying to stay away from, also I like berry jack due to it's might be the same flowering, but est. Yield is 100 gm2 more.
> 
> Plus I like males I want to cross a few branches here and there make my own strains


Yeah you should set up a breeding CFL room when you get the scratch HP. It wouldnt' have to be all that great just something where you could stick two plants in there and get a good filter to catch all the pollen if you plan on breeding. I still have those bubblegum beans waiting around till I try to tackel breeding! I want to do it with a good strain.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 5, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Fuck yeah bro I just got some Super Silver Haze clones X3  I just got done watering my plants, my OG Kush is filling in nicely and I am about to take down 4 Bubbleicious plants next week sometime. I am sure I will be taking down one on Monday! And I have some OG Kush seeds on the way, also a bubblegummer fem bean also! They are from my favorite seedbank! LOL Glad to see you back on here and growing Crypt!


Thanks man good to be back. Did you buy more seeds from DNA? where did you get the bubblegummer?


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 5, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Nice dude that Lady cane sounds very good!
> 
> i myself had a couple seeds break ground today!


Nice! Yea I was stoked when I found two beans in my freebee bag. I think those lady canes will put out some dank weed. with parents like that, it better lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 5, 2011)

Ya for sure well my 2 bubblegum broke soil and are off to the races, also the 3 northern lights also broke ground and 1 of them sprouted 2 plants so im curious how that will turn out.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 6, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Thanks man good to be back. Did you buy more seeds from DNA? where did you get the bubblegummer?


Yeah just before I took down my Cat Kush and found that it was a hermie I was talked into splitting a pack of OG Kush beans with someone. I got two freebies Bubblegummer and another strain that doesn't do well indoors, it is an outdoor weed. No worries though I will give the outdoor bean to the guy I am splitting the OG Kush with!  I was excited to get the OG but now I don't even realy care. I will grow them out and see what happens when I have some room for a new strain!


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 6, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya for sure well my 2 bubblegum broke soil and are off to the races, also the 3 northern lights also broke ground and 1 of them sprouted 2 plants so im curious how that will turn out.


 
Still holding onto my Bubblegum beans bro! You are going to have to keep us informed on how that Bubblegum turns out brotha! If it is the real deal it will light a fire under my as to breed those five beans. I think that Bubblegum weed will be in high demand! Those NL are huge producers! Sometimes I go back and look at my first grow and see the big ass colas that I had on my NL when I was growing uder a 600w HPS so a 1000 and all the new nutes I have should blow them the fuck up! I am sure you are going to get some serious buds off them!


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 6, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah just before I took down my Cat Kush and found that it was a hermie I was talked into splitting a pack of OG Kush beans with someone. I got two freebies Bubblegummer and another strain that doesn't do well indoors, it is an outdoor weed. No worries though I will give the outdoor bean to the guy I am splitting the OG Kush with!  I was excited to get the OG but now I don't even realy care. I will grow them out and see what happens when I have some room for a new strain!


Well I hope the Bubblegum turns out well for you, might be an improvement on the bubbalicious that you got, but you wont that till you give it try. Let me know how that CAT smokes when you give it try. Did any of the SourKush hermie on you? I cant remember now. I've got one of those beans growing as a single cola grow, but if it hermied, then maybe I'd be best to toss it and replace it with another bean. Feels good to be growing again and I've got room full of some stuff that I think I'm going to like all the way around.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 6, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Well I hope the Bubblegum turns out well for you, might be an improvement on the bubbalicious that you got, but you wont that till you give it try. Let me know how that CAT smokes when you give it try. Did any of the SourKush hermie on you? I cant remember now. I've got one of those beans growing as a single cola grow, but if it hermied, then maybe I'd be best to toss it and replace it with another bean. Feels good to be growing again and I've got room full of some stuff that I think I'm going to like all the way around.


No the Sour Kush didn't hermie on me it just grew retarded. I wasn't too impressed with it at all brotha but if I were you I would grow it out. I wish you had that cat still! That cat Kush weed is fucking bomb! It is the best weed I have grown yet for high and taste! But that sour kush should trun out good for you bro, i think I just had a shitty bean that I popped. Good to have you back up and running bro! It is a blast growing weed, well until something wrong happens with your plants!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 6, 2011)

aint that the thruth


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 6, 2011)

hey crypt while I am thinking about it you are going to have to figure out something with that Sour Kush, they stretch like a mother fucker when switched to flower! I am thinking around 200% stretch. So if your other plants don't stretch that much you are going to have to move the light to keep up with the Sour.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 6, 2011)

ROFL didnt he say he wanted it as a single cola plant lol, with that stretch it might be difficult


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 6, 2011)

the Reserva Privada Og Kush Howard??


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 6, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> the Reserva Privada Og Kush Howard??


Yeah it's the OG Kush that just came back in fem, it was out of stock for like 6 months! They had the OG #18 but I was waiting for their OG. I am really hopeing that I can get a stable one out of the three beans I am going to keep. I am going halves on the six pack. I am also excited about the bubblegummer freebie that I am getting with that order!


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 6, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah it's the OG Kush that just came back in fem, it was out of stock for like 6 months! They had the OG #18 but I was waiting for their OG. I am really hopeing that I can get a stable one out of the three beans I am going to keep. I am going halves on the six pack. I am also excited about the bubblegummer freebie that I am getting with that order!


nice their og is on my list, I hope you get great phenos man, maybe we'll both get one the same pheno's and we can compare. you'll most likely be ahead of me it's growth phase though.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 6, 2011)

Height should be no problem. Its on the side of the Herc plants (they get like five feet or so). It will fit, just look wierd, like Cat Tail plant or something. Its just single cola plant, so if its shitty or tall I wont care. Just no hermie, but its sounds like it might be ok there.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 6, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> nice their og is on my list, I hope you get great phenos man, maybe we'll both get one the same pheno's and we can compare. you'll most likely be ahead of me it's growth phase though.


Yeah I don't know how fast that strain goes off the Tude bro. I had to get my hands on some before they ran out again. I am sure we will be able to get one lady out of it. $110 bucks aint to much considering if you get one or two mothers out of it and clone the shit out of them! I will post pic's up when I start growing them, but it may be a lil while due to me sitting on over 50 seeds right now that I am waiting to germ. And their Cat Kush is going to be in my rooms so I'm not sure when I am going to start another Kush.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 6, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Height should be no problem. Its on the side of the Herc plants (they get like five feet or so). It will fit, just look wierd, like Cat Tail plant or something. Its just single cola plant, so if its shitty or tall I wont care. Just no hermie, but its sounds like it might be ok there.


You should be fine brotha if your herc is a stretchy plant. That is one thing I am going to write to Sannies and ask him if he could put that up on his discription of his seeds. That to me is very important info when buying beans. I know it varyies due to conditions on the grow room but I think they should put that in there.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok guys let me try and sort out these pic's! LOL the first two are of my OG Kush clone that is 34 days into flower and the third pic is of my Chronic Clone and she is 20 days into flower and the fourth is a pic of them all in my first flowering room. I have bubbleicious X2, OG Kush, Cateract Kush LST'd, Chronic, and I think I have a Sour Kush in there from seed! 




Here are a couple of pic's of my Cat Kush, and in the pic of the whole room she is the one in the bottom left corner of the pic.
Cat Kush is the bomb! 


Flowering room #2 is 5 bubbleicious that 4 of them are going to come down this week and one that needs a few more weeks. And when I take them down I am going to get in there and hang some mylar. The plant in the back left corner is one of my Purple Shana clones! HP and I can't wait to see that little pig flower out!

Here are some pic's of the veg room. The first pic is of the three Super Silver Haze clones I picked up for $10 donation per clone! Really healthy little girls. Second pic is of my two purp Shana clones I am veging, and the third is of 2 Snow white seedlings and 2 Wonder Woman seedlings. And yes I know I have to pot them up! I will be doing that Monday!


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 6, 2011)

that Bubblelicious is looking mighty fine man, def. watching that Cat. Kush.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 6, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> that Bubblelicious is looking mighty fine man, def. watching that Cat. Kush.


thanks brotha I really do love that strain! And oh yeah I am keeping an eye on that Cat! I will try not to be too lazy with my pic updates but growing this many plants is turning into a real job! LOL


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 6, 2011)

all lookig good howard


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 6, 2011)

Looking good. Where are the Herc and KF? Still in the germ box?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have the same exact fan as you in your flower room, except mine is grey and i broke the blade guard off cause it harbored to much dust lol so weird.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 6, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Looking good. Where are the Herc and KF? Still in the germ box?


The Herc are up stairs in the Clone CFL box and the KF is in the veg room but I just didnt' get a pic of her, well I hope it is a her!  The KF is gettting a lil stretchy like a kush, not alot of nodes. I am going to top it soon to keep it short for now.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 6, 2011)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I have the same exact fan as you in your flower room, except mine is grey and i broke the blade guard off cause it harbored to much dust lol so weird.


 
Yeah good old Wal Mart special! LOL I have four of those fans, they are the cheapest ocelating fans I could find.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey bro got the Northern Lights seeds! Thanks bro they are fucking huge! I am going to pop one as soon as I have a space in my rooms!


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad to hear they arrived safe and sound. Thats why I sent them late. I wanted to take them to Post office and get them the proper postage just to be sure they would get their without any smashing or mix up. I was just going to mail them from home, but I got to thinking the last time a cut coners, the seeds got smashed to atoms lol. So I just held on to them until my next trip the post office. I hope the do well for you.

Speaking of free seeds, I got yet another pack of free seeds in today from Sannies. Very unexpected. I got five fem El Monstre, and ten reg New Blue Diesel. Not sure if they freebies or someones order got shipped to me by accident. I wrote to Sannies to inquire if they are mine or not. I figure its a mixup. The El Monstre is a freebee and its not sold, but there were five seeds in it. Almost like someone grow it out as a freebee, and liked it so much, wanted to buy a five pack.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 7, 2011)

Shit I think I've got spider mites. They white and crawling, and they dont look anything like gnats. I've been treating with my mosquito dunks and neem. Not sure the dunks have an effect on mites, neem works ok. Anyone have sure fire solution to cure spider mites?


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh noes mites already, spray the crap out of them


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 7, 2011)

Actually, they have to be a bug that lays eggs in the soil. My plants just starting sprouting today, so it can not be a bug that lays eggs on the leaves of plants. So I dont think its not spider mites. I think they are springtails. Im using cheap soil from ace, and this shit has sand in, and it looks mucky as shit. Makes me think this soil come from the muck farms in south Florida. Springtails live in the muck and eat the decaying matter. They harmless to plants, so I might be ok. Whatever they are, they've been getting microbes since day one, and now I will spay soil with neem. Should prevent any gnats or springtails causing any trouble. I think I might be ok. Thanks Hot.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 7, 2011)

ust a little dish soap a drop or 2 will do it just fine also


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 7, 2011)

man go get some spray that will take care of that shit bro! Kill those fucking bugs! Thanks again for the beans bro I will pop one soon!  I would handle that bug problem asap if I were you. Your plants are young enough now to not get affected by a pesticide. And you must be some lucky son of a bitch I have never heard of anyone getting as many free seeds as you! LOL


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 7, 2011)

No problem bro, thats what friends are for. I know, I've gotten a lot of free seeds. Too bad most of them are duplicates or other stuff I wont grow. I will keep the El Monstre but I'm not sure about the New Blue Diesel. Its a reg seed, so I might try to trade them. Anyone want to trade for five fem seeds for ten reg seeds? Let me know what you got and I'll let you know if I'm interested. If no one wants them I might just send them to you since you have a breeding room, or rather you can setup one if you want.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 8, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> No problem bro, thats what friends are for. I know, I've gotten a lot of free seeds. Too bad most of them are duplicates or other stuff I wont grow. I will keep the El Monstre but I'm not sure about the New Blue Diesel. Its a reg seed, so I might try to trade them. Anyone want to trade for five fem seeds for ten reg seeds? Let me know what you got and I'll let you know if I'm interested. If no one wants them I might just send them to you since you have a breeding room, or rather you can setup one if you want.


Thanks for the thought bro but I am good on beans for sure! Did Sannies get back to you on what the deal is with those beans? Probably just a shipping mistake or something. And you can always just take those reg beans that you don't want and pick a place and throw them outside! Just let them do their own thing, if they live they live!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 8, 2011)

dude ill trade u some beans for them if u want.

new blue diesel sounds bomb.

blueberry x sour diesel, is that the cross of the beans??


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 8, 2011)

here is the link HP http://www.sanniesshop.com/new-blue-diesel-en.html


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 8, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> here is the link HP http://www.sanniesshop.com/new-blue-diesel-en.html


Thanks dude that strain sounds delicious i sent Cryp a PM about it, but my selection isnt to hot right now lol. I have been planting a lot of seeds.

But everything i carry but the fem seeds i have in dirt so ill be able to test them out.

I hope that Gum i get a male and female out of the two seeds, i know its asking a lot out of 2 seeds but i think they might have potential lol and dam it i want some gum pollen


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 8, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Thanks dude that strain sounds delicious i sent Cryp a PM about it, but my selection isnt to hot right now lol. I have been planting a lot of seeds.
> 
> But everything i carry but the fem seeds i have in dirt so ill be able to test them out.
> 
> I hope that Gum i get a male and female out of the two seeds, i know its asking a lot out of 2 seeds but i think they might have potential lol and dam it i want some gum pollen


I got you bro on that! If that bubblegum doesn't put out a male for ya I can hook you up when I seed those out if it's the real deal! You know I can hook you up with beans from that strain if you don't get a male!  I am just waiting to make sure these gum beans are the real deal then I will make some beans. It is going to be a small pain in the ass so I do want to make sure it is the real deal. I would help you out on that trade with crypt but all I have is Nirvana beans and the sannies that he has already! LOL


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 8, 2011)

Whats up guys. Sannie wrote me back today, and it appears I did get another growers seeds by mistake. Sannie told me to keep them and share with my friends lol. So thats what I'm going to do. 

One another note, all my beans have sprouted that I planted on Friday. This grow I just planted the seeds without germing them first. Worked like a charm: four beens, from three different breeders, 100% germ rate. It works fellas.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 8, 2011)

Dude i have been doing that since i couldnt get 2 to crack soaking in water and pissed me off and have 100% germ rate since.

in 3 -4 days of planting i had all sprout up in 1 day a total of 8 seeds.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 8, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Whats up guys. Sannie wrote me back today, and it appears I did get another growers seeds by mistake. Sannie told me to keep them and share with my friends lol. So thats what I'm going to do.
> 
> One another note, all my beans have sprouted that I planted on Friday. This grow I just planted the seeds without germing them first. Worked like a charm: four beens, from three different breeders, 100% germ rate. It works fellas.


Sannies is the fucking shit! I am growing out those Herc and K/F right now, I am going to start getting more of his genetics in my rooms cus he is top knotch on customer service! I may try that throw them in dirt thing, I just get so impaitient if they don't pop soon enough! I like seeing that tap root before I plant them, gives me that warm fuzzy fealing!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 8, 2011)

See i use rapid rooter cubes, and stick them on top of the dixie cup with soil once they pop threw the cube and u see a tap root coming out the bottom usually same day than i stick in the cup of soil, once they have a root.

It had worked excellent so far


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 8, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Dude i have been doing that since i couldnt get 2 to crack soaking in water and pissed me off and have 100% germ rate since.
> 
> in 3 -4 days of planting i had all sprout up in 1 day a total of 8 seeds.


I will probably try that next time I germ some beans! I have so many fucking seeds right now and my plants are all doing so well I may just go straight clones for a lil while so who knows when I will get some beans going. My OG Kush beans should be here soon and I think I may have to start that Bubblegummer ASAP! LOL I am more excited about the freebie than the beans I ordered!


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 8, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> See i use rapid rooter cubes, and stick them on top of the dixie cup with soil once they pop threw the cube and u see a tap root coming out the bottom usually same day than i stick in the cup of soil, once they have a root.
> 
> It had worked excellent so far


 
I got rapid rooters I use for my clones! I may try a bean in there and see what happens.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey guys I lollipoped my plant what do you guys think? Still has about three weeks till harvest but I cut off all the lower shit branches so it could concentrate on the top colla.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 8, 2011)

Enough fucking around guys, don't know if you can see it but my little K/F is a lady!!!!!!!!  This is my first time with regular beans, it is quite fun waiting around to see what you get! I was so happy when I saw those lil white hairs! Don't know if I have ever been this happy to see little curly hairs on a female! LOL

 I am going to top her today I think, she is a lil streatchy IMO


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 8, 2011)

Howard looking good as usual, i like the lollipop gig cant wait to see if it really fattens up.

Yay for females im happy it was didnt u want a female, or did u want to do some pollen.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 8, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Howard looking good as usual, i like the lollipop gig cant wait to see if it really fattens up.
> 
> Yay for females im happy it was didnt u want a female, or did u want to do some pollen.


Yeah I was fucking around with my bubba when I was harvesting her! LOL I had a male K/F and got rid of it. I was tinkering with the idea of pollen for a few min but now I am over it until it's time to seed out those bubblegum beans! I was thinking about it but my hermie problem really ruffled my feathers. I cloned my Purple shana and now I have two in flower. I cut alot of the lower branches off of them kinda as a test. I have seen many people on this site talking about cutting lower branches off so the plant will concentrate more on the top. I still need to pot up my other two PS clones today cus those are going to replace my bubbas that I am about to take down. I didn't top any of them so maybe I will have some big ass main colas! I think this is my first time not topping or fiming any of my girls.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 8, 2011)

right on bro ya i havent done anything to my Blue cheese and afrodite mothers but i dont know if i should grow like 6 plants in 7gal, or 12 plants in 3 gal under each light.

I think next round im just going to stick as many as i can in 3gal under my 1000watt and see how it does.

i would only start a couple at a time so i have plants harvesting at all different times, i like having bud hanging at all times, 8 weeks between harvests sucks.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 8, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> right on bro ya i havent done anything to my Blue cheese and afrodite mothers but i dont know if i should grow like 6 plants in 7gal, or 12 plants in 3 gal under each light.
> 
> I think next round im just going to stick as many as i can in 3gal under my 1000watt and see how it does.
> 
> i would only start a couple at a time so i have plants harvesting at all different times, i like having bud hanging at all times, 8 weeks between harvests sucks.


If you keep down the veg time you should be able to get away with 3gal pots. give it a shot and if you are getting less then phase it out with 5 gal then up to 7's. And I am finaly on my constant havest! It is awesome! Take one or two down a week and your fine, it is also cool cus you have fresh weed all the time and you don't have to take down 6 plants in one week! The only problem that I am having a lil trouble with is keeping track of what plant is in what stage of flowering and figureing out what nutes to give them. Other than that I love having plants comming down every week! 

oh and if you set up two lights brotha try both ways with the plants and see what one puts out more weed per month! I was thinking about having one of my fiberglass buddies build me a custom square pot that would take up the whole floor of one of my grow rooms. Then just put like 8 plants in there! They would have a ton of room to grow roots, they would be growing into eachother roots but think about how much room is waisted in your grow room with the space between pots. I come up with these ideas when I am all stoned! LOL But still thinking about it.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 8, 2011)

Ya thats what i was thinking also a 3x3 ft bed about 18inche deep, with different layers, have you read Soma's organic grow book.

he uses the beds and says its amazing, 

he plants 1 foot tall clones about 12 per bed, and veg for a week under a MH than flips.

the beds consist of black tarp to make it leak proof, than a bottom layer of hydrotron than a sheet of root cloth than the soil, and in all 4 corners he has 3in. PVC going to the bottom into the hydrotron for oygen can get to the roots. he has no drain holes and says he always has to water. It would just be hard to hump 3ftx3ftx18inches of soil in a black tarp thru a 2ft door lol. i mean there is easy way he has wheels on them so he can move them but for my set-up i wouldnt be able to bring them in and out of the flower room to empty them.

ya i figure if i veg in 1gal. for a couple weeks than trans to 3gal. wait 5 days than flip them they should have plenty of soil to flower out. but if i let them sit any longer in the 3gal than 5days it will be very close to being rootbound.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 8, 2011)

meant to add this in ... seems to me that if the plants have 2 gals. of fresh soil right before flower that its pretty hard to get rootbound in 8 weeks. now if you have mroe of a sativa going maybe 10weeks or more than it will need a bigger pot i think.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 8, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> meant to add this in ... seems to me that if the plants have 2 gals. of fresh soil right before flower that its pretty hard to get rootbound in 8 weeks. now if you have mroe of a sativa going maybe 10weeks or more than it will need a bigger pot i think.


yeah they should be fine bro, the only way you will know for sure is to do it yourself. If push comes to shove you may have to pot up in flower. Not the best idea but it can be done.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 8, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya thats what i was thinking also a 3x3 ft bed about 18inche deep, with different layers, have you read Soma's organic grow book.
> 
> he uses the beds and says its amazing,
> 
> ...


I may start looking into this and see how much "meds" this will cost me. Like I said I have some fiberglass buds that could build this no problem at all. I hate working with fiberglass, I can do it but just don't want to! I was also kicking around the idea of doing the same thing in my CFL VEG box but build a giant plater into the bottom of the box and when I get a good strain just do a SCROG on a plant and veg that bitch for like 6 months! LOL just sitting around high thinking of how much bud that would put out.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 8, 2011)

lol ya, but you also have to think when they say a plant only produces so much bud, well indoor i think its true do to the fact that your going to need a lot of light to flower that bitch lol.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 8, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> View attachment 1430260View attachment 1430259 Hey guys I lollipoped my plant what do you guys think? Still has about three weeks till harvest but I cut off all the lower shit branches so it could concentrate on the top colla.


Damn dude that thing is huge. I hope my single colas look like that lol. Nice! That a bubbalicous?


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 8, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I was fucking around with my bubba when I was harvesting her! LOL I had a male K/F and got rid of it. I was tinkering with the idea of pollen for a few min but now I am over it until it's time to seed out those bubblegum beans! I was thinking about it but my hermie problem really ruffled my feathers. I cloned my Purple shana and now I have two in flower. I cut alot of the lower branches off of them kinda as a test. I have seen many people on this site talking about cutting lower branches off so the plant will concentrate more on the top. I still need to pot up my other two PS clones today cus those are going to replace my bubbas that I am about to take down. I didn't top any of them so maybe I will have some big ass main colas! I think this is my first time not topping or fiming any of my girls.


You will get a real big cola, which is nice b/c thats the best bud on the plant.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 8, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> lol ya, but you also have to think when they say a plant only produces so much bud, well indoor i think its true do to the fact that your going to need a lot of light to flower that bitch lol.


I see what you are saying but if you scrog that bitch and just have a ton of soil it can grow into and the whole top of the grow box lined with CFL's it should be fine. Not too worried about it I know I will never do it! Just a high thought!


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 8, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Damn dude that thing is huge. I hope my single colas look like that lol. Nice! That a bubbalicous?


Yeah that was only one of the colas! The other one was already cut off and hung when I decided to fuck around and do that one. I am figuring that I will get a lil over 1.5 oz off that plant. I know them now so I will veg for longer for sure on my next ones. I was switching them to flower when they were around 12-14 in tall. The ones I just put in were 20, and I only put them in cus of my hermie problem! My next cuttings if I don't get a hermie I am going to veg them until they are at least 24 in tall before flowering them.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 9, 2011)

Lil update here guys, I was outside my house today and it smelled like danky weed BAD! LOL So I went into the rooms today to feed the ladies and I found the culprit of the smell, it is that fucking OG Kush that I have going. Holly shit that thing is one stinky danky plant, I wish like hell I could have saved a clone off her. No worries though I have the RP OG Kush beans on the way so I hope I can find a mother off one of those beans. 

I took some pic's of my Bubbleicious plants that I wanted to take down Friday but I don't think they are going to be ready. maybe another week or so. I want to harvest one with 90% amber trich's and the other two with 90% milkey trich's and see if there is a difference and if so what high my paitents and I like better.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 9, 2011)

You have a nice flower room there everything is looking dank n lovely


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 9, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Lil update here guys, I was outside my house today and it smelled like danky weed BAD! LOL So I went into the rooms today to feed the ladies and I found the culprit of the smell, it is that fucking OG Kush that I have going. Holly shit that thing is one stinky danky plant, I wish like hell I could have saved a clone off her. No worries though I have the RP OG Kush beans on the way so I hope I can find a mother off one of those beans.
> 
> I took some pic's of my Bubbleicious plants that I wanted to take down Friday but I don't think they are going to be ready. maybe another week or so. I want to harvest one with 90% amber trich's and the other two with 90% milkey trich's and see if there is a difference and if so what high my paitents and I like better.
> 
> View attachment 1432111View attachment 1432110


That sounds very interesting. Let use know how each smoked, that would be of great benefit to know. Thanks bro.

One OG was stinking up the outside of the house? lol Damn, that must be some curl your toe weed. You have to let me know how that thing smokes when its done. Keep your eye on that bitch and watch for hermie.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 9, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> That sounds very interesting. Let use know how each smoked, that would be of great benefit to know. Thanks bro.
> 
> One OG was stinking up the outside of the house? lol Damn, that must be some curl your toe weed. You have to let me know how that thing smokes when its done. Keep your eye on that bitch and watch for hermie.


Yeah I sometimes smell my grow when I walk outside but one day it was a very strong smell and I went in and smelled a few plants and when I smelled my OG that was it! LOL I think it is going to be a bad ass plant bro! It is getting frosty as fuck already so I have high hopes for that one. I may just keep that to myself, maybe give some to my paitient but that is it! I don't think it is going to hermie either cus it is a cutting that I got for another grower, but who knows!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 9, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I sometimes smell my grow when I walk outside but one day it was a very strong smell and I went in and smelled a few plants and when I smelled my OG that was it! LOL I think it is going to be a bad ass plant bro! It is getting frosty as fuck already so I have high hopes for that one. I may just keep that to myself, maybe give some to my paitient but that is it! I don't think it is going to hermie either cus it is a cutting that I got for another grower, but who knows!


 
you dont got a filter?


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you dont got a filter?


No I don't have one yet...... I live in a windy city and I am a MMJ guy so buying 3 $230 filters isn't a huge priority. I don't want the cops here at all! But if they do come I am always within the laws here and my city complies with the MMJ laws. 

We had a guy that was a MMJ card holder and his landlord found out he was growing weed. Well the landlord called the cops and they came. The cops checked his paperwork and called it a day, well the landlord fliped out and started ripping up his plants! 

The cops arrested the landlord! LOL


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 9, 2011)

To funny!!!! what a cock weasel to be ripping up plants


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 9, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> To funny!!!! what a cock weasel to be ripping up plants


Yeah I am glad that the cops aren't dicks where I live with the MMJ laws. I like cops, every time I have had to deal with them I have been in the wrong but I always treat them with respect and they have always done the same to me. I don't know who would get arrested if someone started ripping up my ladies! I may shoot someone!


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 9, 2011)

Thats funny as hell! Thats one for the weed smokers of America. Cops PROTECTING the weed! I love it~


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 10, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Thats funny as hell! Thats one for the weed smokers of America. Cops PROTECTING the weed! I love it~


Ha ha yeah that is right! If someone is legal then the cops should prtect you! I am going out shooting today! Should be fun running some rounds through my two girls! I have a Colt AR-15 and a Norinco SKS that I picked up a few months ago for a great price. I have to go scope in my SKS, should be fun! As you guys can see I am prepaired for the Zombies! LOL


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow, that AR15 is setup like an M4. I was an MP in the army, and those m4 are very nice for urban combat. I feel sorry for any dude breaking in your house. lol

I have Berreta 9mm. I never shot it but I've got it just in case. I love that weapon, I used it as MP. Its the only hand gun that I'm familar with.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 10, 2011)

OMG i want ur guns lol.

I have a couple but mostly protection and hunting, colt 38 special 1902 year made classic, 40 mag. lever action rifle with a 12 round capacity, 30-06 savage, and 2 20gauge 1 12 guage and a 22 for squirels


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 10, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> OMG i want ur guns lol.
> 
> I have a couple but mostly protection and hunting, colt 38 special 1902 year made classic, 40 mag. lever action rifle with a 12 round capacity, 30-06 savage, and 2 20gauge 1 12 guage and a 22 for squirels


Damn Hot, you got as many guns as you strains. lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2011)

hey chaps  hope ur all well, cheers for the visits on my thread 

f++k me them guns are mental, are u allowed 2 own them??? sweet bejesus 

i've only ever shot an air rifle lol hahaha i was a pretty god shot as a yonger my dad used 2 be into air rifles till they brought the laws down on them  its pretty tight on guns over here though, 5 year minimum for carrying or owning a hand gun probs more for a machine gun or semi auto or something, not really clued up on guns lol. seen a few shottys and rifles on the farms but never had a go lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 10, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Damn Hot, you got as many guns as you strains. lol


that is true whats wrong with a man's collection and selection. lol j/k


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 10, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hey chaps  hope ur all well, cheers for the visits on my thread
> 
> f++k me them guns are mental, are u allowed 2 own them??? sweet bejesus
> 
> i've only ever shot an air rifle lol hahaha i was a pretty god shot as a yonger my dad used 2 be into air rifles till they brought the laws down on them  its pretty tight on guns over here though, 5 year minimum for carrying or owning a hand gun probs more for a machine gun or semi auto or something, not really clued up on guns lol. seen a few shottys and rifles on the farms but never had a go lol.


Guns are legal here in the states. Its in our constitution, the 2nd amendment of the Bill of Rights. And not everyone has assualt rifles like Howie. Most of the time they hunting weapons or handguns. Mostly used for hunting or home protection. Howie was in the military, so he was trained to use assualt weapons. Buts its not like the wild west here, we dont carry guns on our hips and dual at high noon in the street lol.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 10, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> that is true whats wrong with a man's collection and selection. lol j/k


Nothing wrong with it brother. Most of your weapons are for hunting: deer, fowl, boar, maybe big game. Shows that you are a true outdoorsman. Hunting is too boring for me and I get too cold. I'd rather stay home in front of the fire smoking weed than freeze my ass off in tree stand with deer piss all over me. I'm a pussy lol.

Poor Fingers. He's British and guns arent legal there. He probabley looked on this page and thinks we're a bunch of crazy lunatics lol. The cops dont even carry guns on them, so he prob doesnt come into contact much weapons.

Come back Fingers! I promise, we're not crazy! OK, Americans are little crazy, but only with people we dont like lol. And your allright in our book.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 10, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Wow, that AR15 is setup like an M4. I was an MP in the army, and those m4 are very nice for urban combat. I feel sorry for any dude breaking in your house. lol
> 
> I have Berreta 9mm. I never shot it but I've got it just in case. I love that weapon, I used it as MP. Its the only hand gun that I'm familar with.


I don't feel sorry for anyone that breaks into my house! I have kids bro and if anyone breaks into my house and tries to come up stairs they are dead to me and I don't think I would have a second thought about it! I love my AR bro she is my baby for sure!


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 10, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> OMG i want ur guns lol.
> 
> I have a couple but mostly protection and hunting, colt 38 special 1902 year made classic, 40 mag. lever action rifle with a 12 round capacity, 30-06 savage, and 2 20gauge 1 12 guage and a 22 for squirels


Yeah my two lil assault rifles are mostly for fun! Well that and if the shit hits the fan, or if the zombies come! LOL I also have a 357 mini mag, the funny part about that is that it shoots a 357 mag round out of an 1.5 in barrel. That is for my home protection it isn't going to be acurate past 20-30 feet but if I do hit someone with hollow points they are going down!


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 10, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Guns are legal here in the states. Its in our constitution, the 2nd amendment of the Bill of Rights. And not everyone has assualt rifles like Howie. Most of the time they hunting weapons or handguns. Mostly used for hunting or home protection. Howie was in the military, so he was trained to use assualt weapons. Buts its not like the wild west here, we dont carry guns on our hips and dual at high noon in the street lol.


Everyone should have assault rifles!  I bought my AR simply because when Obama got into office one of the things he said he was going to do was perminantly ban assault rifles so I went out and bought the best one! She is a fun little toy and I don't mean to pat myself on the back but I feel comfortable that I can take some shit out with that gun! I have a nice cluster when I go to the range. You were talking about your 9mm bro I had a Walther P99 that I loved! I sold it to my bro cus he needed a good gun and I wanted to step up to a 40. I still haven't gotten the 40 but it is on my list of guns. I also want a shotgun!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 10, 2011)

ya he is more than welcome to post up, sucks about no gun laws though i dont know what i would do. yes all outdoor guns for hunting my colt 38 stays in a case once worth 15 dollars now worth 3500 so stays in the family.

but ya i like to hunted in a while but have been itching to go, dude i dont freeze at all i get blazed wear jeans and a t-shirt and shoot whats in season, no deer stand for me i like to walk,

i use to do a lot of bear hunting with hound dogs but not enough time and money to have that much fun lol.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 10, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah my two lil assault rifles are mostly for fun! Well that and if the shit hits the fan, or if the zombies come! LOL I also have a 357 mini mag, the funny part about that is that it shoots a 357 mag round out of an 1.5 in barrel. That is for my home protection it isn't going to be acurate past 20-30 feet but if I do hit someone with hollow points they are going down!


Haha, are you kidding me? The bullet is almost bigger than barrel lol. They aint just going down, they would be blown apart. That is one mean mini cannon. You do go big dont you lol.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 10, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> ya he is more than welcome to post up, sucks about no gun laws though i dont know what i would do. yes all outdoor guns for hunting my colt 38 stays in a case once worth 15 dollars now worth 3500 so stays in the family.
> 
> but ya i like to hunted in a while but have been itching to go, dude i dont freeze at all i get blazed wear jeans and a t-shirt and shoot whats in season, no deer stand for me i like to walk,
> 
> i use to do a lot of bear hunting with hound dogs but not enough time and money to have that much fun lol.


I was wondering what you were hunting with that big ass caliber. I know it was big game tho. I dont think I'd hunt bear. I dont like to chase anything that might eat me. lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 10, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> I was wondering what you were hunting with that big ass caliber. I know it was big game tho. I dont think I'd hunt bear. I dont like to chase anything that might eat me. lol


ya it was a adrenline rush for sure, lol. i have also hunted boar, and deer.. i have some crazy stories boar hunting using no guns and only knifes, but we use dogs for that too to catch the boar so we dont have too lol.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Feb 10, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Ha ha yeah that is right! If someone is legal then the cops should prtect you! I am going out shooting today! Should be fun running some rounds through my two girls! I have a Colt AR-15 and a Norinco SKS that I picked up a few months ago for a great price. I have to go scope in my SKS, should be fun! As you guys can see I am prepaired for the Zombies! LOL
> 
> View attachment 1434085View attachment 1434086



Hell yeah brother im getting a gun with tax returns. later this month ill be getting a nice hand gun.
XDM 40. Always good to be prepared for a zombie apocalypse


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 10, 2011)

nice 40 woo u reminded me tax returns i might get another light


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Feb 11, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> nice 40 woo u reminded me tax returns i might get another light


hell yeah im getting 1000watt hps and 6" inline fan and carbon filter also a reverse osmosis filter with tax returns.


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 11, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> ....... we dont carry guns on our hips .....


some of us do


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 11, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> ya he is more than welcome to post up, sucks about no gun laws though i dont know what i would do. yes all outdoor guns for hunting my colt 38 stays in a case once worth 15 dollars now worth 3500 so stays in the family.
> 
> but ya i like to hunted in a while but have been itching to go, dude i dont freeze at all i get blazed wear jeans and a t-shirt and shoot whats in season, no deer stand for me i like to walk,
> 
> i use to do a lot of bear hunting with hound dogs but not enough time and money to have that much fun lol.


I have been itching to go hunting too bro! I don't know if I would like it though when I was a kid I shot a bird with my BB gun and it floped around and died and I felt like shit! So I don't know if I am really down on killing animals. But taking down a dear or elk would be cool to stock the freezer with! Or a black bear would be awesome! I could get it stuffed and put it out by my grow rooms! LOL can you imagine a robber comming in and seeing a fucking bear! LOL that would be the funniest shit!


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 11, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Haha, are you kidding me? The bullet is almost bigger than barrel lol. They aint just going down, they would be blown apart. That is one mean mini cannon. You do go big dont you lol.


Yeah I am always going big! Probably some little dick complex or something.  No but seriously I love that lil gun, I call it the show stopper. When I take it to the range close to dusk you can see a 5 in flame shoot out when you fire it. And that little prick is loud as fuck. I have some hydroshock hollow point bullets for it also and those are the meanest legal bullets I have ever seen. There is a pin in the center of the bullet to help spread the hollow point when it hits something!  I really don't want to shoot someone in my house and have them live to make some shit story up and have me end up in jail! Better off just kill them.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 11, 2011)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Hell yeah brother im getting a gun with tax returns. later this month ill be getting a nice hand gun.
> XDM 40. Always good to be prepared for a zombie apocalypse


That gun looks sick bro! Good pick on your weapon, how much is that gonna run ya? Just make sure you do your research and also good idea to get that 40! If I were you I wouldn't go with anything smaller than that, a 40 round is big and fat and if you get hollow point rounds for it you are going to leave some big ass holes in someone.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Feb 11, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> That gun looks sick bro! Good pick on your weapon, how much is that gonna run ya? Just make sure you do your research and also good idea to get that 40! If I were you I wouldn't go with anything smaller than that, a 40 round is big and fat and if you get hollow point rounds for it you are going to leave some big ass holes in someone.




I remember watching something random like cops or something and this guy, from the hood was walking around and he had been shot multiple times by a 9mm and he was barely bleeding and didn't even seem bothered that there where seven separate pieces of led in him. 
Moral of the story is, if someone has their adrenaline pumping and their after you with rage a 9 is going to do shit, a 40. cal is going to (like you said) blow a hole all the way through their body simultaneously while knocking them on their asses and thats what i like . 
I am going to drop around 5-6 bills on that xdm 40. But also getting this bad muther fucker right here. Since i was 19 all Ive wanted is this beast and its going to run me 8-9 bills but im getting one this summer as well, both of these weapons are fully customizable with dozens of extras avail for each. 

you tube video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnKd6iXHTQghttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnKd6iXHTQ I liked the gun before this show i don't even have cable lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 11, 2011)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I remember watching something random like cops or something and this guy, from the hood was walking around and he had been shot multiple times by a 9mm and he was barely bleeding and didn't even seem bothered that there where seven separate pieces of led in him.
> Moral of the story is, if someone has their adrenaline pumping and their after you with rage a 9 is going to do shit, a 40. cal is going to (like you said) blow a hole all the way through their body simultaneously while knocking them on their asses and thats what i like .
> I am going to drop around 5-6 bills on that xdm 40. But also getting this bad muther fucker right here. Since i was 19 all Ive wanted is this beast and its going to run me 8-9 bills but im getting one this summer as well, both of these weapons are fully customizable with dozens of extras avail for each.
> 
> you tube video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnKd6iXHTQghttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnKd6iXHTQ I liked the gun before this show i don't even have cable lol


Yeah bro that is a tactical ass weapon! It looks like it is great for close quarters action, and alot of fun to just blow some rounds through! I like the new AR but I have enough toys for now and like I said I just want a 12 gauge mossberg with the 18" barrel and the colapsable stock. It looks crazy and if you want home protection and some knock down power good ol shotty will get the job done! LOL I will jut put a light on the front of it that has a button on the pistol grip so if I hear something in my house I can light it up before I pull the trigger! Safety first kiddies!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 11, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> I have been itching to go hunting too bro! I don't know if I would like it though when I was a kid I shot a bird with my BB gun and it floped around and died and I felt like shit! So I don't know if I am really down on killing animals. But taking down a dear or elk would be cool to stock the freezer with! Or a black bear would be awesome! I could get it stuffed and put it out by my grow rooms! LOL can you imagine a robber comming in and seeing a fucking bear! LOL that would be the funniest shit!


Ya bro a stuffed bear in the right place is scary as shit. My uncle has one that was fucking huge, and he made it to a rug and has it hanging on a banister above the entry front door so as soon as quest walk in the front door they look to the right and there eye to eye with a huge fucking bear head, even i jumped lol.

I never got a big enough one to make a rug, that was my dream before i stopped hunting was to get a bad ass rug lol. just shit to talk about with people come over would be sick lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 11, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya bro a stuffed bear in the right place is scary as shit. My uncle has one that was fucking huge, and he made it to a rug and has it hanging on a banister above the entry front door so as soon as quest walk in the front door they look to the right and there eye to eye with a huge fucking bear head, even i jumped lol.
> 
> I never got a big enough one to make a rug, that was my dream before i stopped hunting was to get a bad ass rug lol. just shit to talk about with people come over would be sick lol.


Yeah I would like to get a big bear in the bag, maybe go up to Alaska or some shit and take out a griz or a polar bear! LOL I am just talking to the wife about how nice it would be to go take down a dear and have some deer meat in the deep freezer.

That shit is funny about the bear in your uncles house! What if you could make a water bong out of one? LOL where would you take the hit from? And taking a bong rip out of a bears ass would be freaky as fuck if you were crazy high! LOL


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 11, 2011)

or if the bong tube stuck out the mouth like 1 inch to ur lip to lip with a big fucking bear head snarling at u.

i think that would be the perfect bong lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 11, 2011)

ya dude if you want meat in general fuck going to like save mart or grocery stroes i go to meat lockers or butchers, its the best place they ususally sell box's of meat for cheap/

i know a 30lb box goes for 30 bucks here and a 60lb goes for 55 bucks and 30lb last me and my chick eating meat everynight for 2 weeks. 

and they usually come with assorments. like 10lb steaks, 10 chicken 10 pork steak/shoulder, 5sausage, 10hamburger, 5 hotlink and so on.

its worth it if you guys eat meat but if not than use grocery store. after running the box u do accumalte stuff u dont eat but usally butchers will worl with you if your tired of getting sausage in ur box and replace it with say more hotdogs or whatever.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 11, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> ya dude if you want meat in general fuck going to like save mart or grocery stroes i go to meat lockers or butchers, its the best place they ususally sell box's of meat for cheap/
> 
> i know a 30lb box goes for 30 bucks here and a 60lb goes for 55 bucks and 30lb last me and my chick eating meat everynight for 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't know about buying a box of meat! LOL I would be worried about quality. We have steaks sometimes and I get the Jack Daniels marinade in a bag and I buy a good cut of meat I don't remember what one but they are soft as fuck and it is about $10 a lb but sooooo fucking soft! The only thing about that is that when you go somewhere and order a steak it just tastes like shit compaired to what I can make at home. I would like to go hunting to reconect to my caveman instincts of hunting and gathering! No worries though it will probably be like all my other ideas that I kick around for a little while and then just don't do!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 12, 2011)

Well here I know it's fresh, just the same as buying in the store but instead of it being mass produced it's done by hand and inspected throughly also not frozen for longer than 2 weeks of death of animal. Its a saying they say lol


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 12, 2011)

You can also go to a slaughter/meat packing site. I went with my buddy to pick up a half of a cow (no shit, you can get a whole and even a quarter). They slaughter the cow right there, pack it, freeze dry it, and box it. Its fresh and very good. One draw back is that you get whatever is in the cow. Most of it was ground beef, and assourtment of other steaks. Some top quality, others that are more stew steaks. Overall, the meat is very good and much cheaper per pound. Draw back is your going to have a ton of stuff you may not prefer and you need a large freezer to store it in. You can find a slaughter house near you I'm sure.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 12, 2011)

ya i wreally wouldnt worry about the quality from these places, they are usually good, but dont get me wrong there will be that shit one lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey guys just an update. I got 6 bubbas in flower three just don't want to finish for me, the other three are all in different stages of flower. I have my Cat kush LST comming along nice, and my OG is really packing on some frost! I also have a Sour kush that is doing well and of course my two purple shanas in flower right now. They haven't shown any purps yet but they are still young in flower.

Veg
Two PS clones, Two Herc seedlings, Two Wonder Woman Seedlings, three Super Silver Haze clones, Two Snow White seedlings, one Killing Feilds about to go into flower, one PS clone just taken, one AK-48 seed just germed, and one bubbelicious bean just germed also, and two bubbleicious clones. All are doing well I will get some pics up soon guys I was a lil busy today. 

Oh yeah I forgot about my Bubblegummer seed that I just germinated also. She hasn't broken dirt yet I am hopefull on this plant.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Nothing wrong with it brother. Most of your weapons are for hunting: deer, fowl, boar, maybe big game. Shows that you are a true outdoorsman. Hunting is too boring for me and I get too cold. I'd rather stay home in front of the fire smoking weed than freeze my ass off in tree stand with deer piss all over me. I'm a pussy lol.
> 
> Poor Fingers. He's British and guns arent legal there. He probabley looked on this page and thinks we're a bunch of crazy lunatics lol. The cops dont even carry guns on them, so he prob doesnt come into contact much weapons.
> 
> Come back Fingers! I promise, we're not crazy! OK, Americans are little crazy, but only with people we dont like lol. And your allright in our book.


hahaha na i'm cool bro dont get me wrong theres gun culture over here but its played down a lot of the time. they dont call it gunchester for nothing lmao. i kinda forgot i have seen a real hand gun a couple of times, only a quick glance really. once was a pals, just passing through type thing and one was a yongster at a house party i was at waving it around when he was dancing. looked real enough from where i was, i was dj-ing lmao.



Howard Stern said:


> Hey guys just an update. I got 6 bubbas in flower three just don't want to finish for me, the other three are all in different stages of flower. I have my Cat kush LST comming along nice, and my OG is really packing on some frost! I also have a Sour kush that is doing well and of course my two purple shanas in flower right now. They haven't shown any purps yet but they are still young in flower.
> 
> Veg
> Two PS clones, Two Herc seedlings, Two Wonder Woman Seedlings, three Super Silver Haze clones, Two Snow White seedlings, one Killing Feilds about to go into flower, one PS clone just taken, one AK-48 seed just germed, and one bubbelicious bean just germed also, and two bubbleicious clones. All are doing well I will get some pics up soon guys I was a lil busy today.
> ...


sweet howie so ur a ex military lad? i take my hat of to you my friend 

hmmm gonna get me that SSHaze at some point. the SLHaze is pretty good but u gotta watch the pheno which is quite anoying  cant wait for the pics


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks las, I am not realy ex military I am ex Navy! LOL It was just a job my friend did 7 years in there so I got to see alot of different countries and experiance alot in this world. Nothing to brag about at all brotha! What Pheno are you talking about with the SSH? I got them off a delivery co-op guy that lives around me, real stand up guy but I haven't done the research on them much. I looked them up and saw that they stretched quite a bit when switched to flower. I will get some pic's up tomorrow guys. 

Oh and my Bubblegummer just broke dirt!  I swear I am so fucking excited about that plant!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 14, 2011)

me to cant wait to see that bubblegummer all done up


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 14, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> me to cant wait to see that bubblegummer all done up


yeah I have searched for grow threads but the only one that I found was a few years old and the shithead never finished it so I am going to start a new one for that lil lady. I just hope she doesn't hemie on me! LOL I have also thought about starting new journals for 2 each strains. Just so people searching for a strain can see what I did. Instead of this perpetual grows thread that I have now. It is just to hard to follow sometimes.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 14, 2011)

Ya for sure can't wait to see pics


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 14, 2011)

Yo whats up Howie. Do you have any Bubba beans left? Reason I was asking is that just order three "closets" so I can setup a veg/breeding room. Kinda want to mess around with some strains and see if I can improve them. I would like to get one of your Bubba's, as I like the taste but wish it had more potency. I could cross that with my Blue Diesel and a Green Malalishi (G13/hashplant Pacific G13). Could call it Blue-Green Bubblegum or somthing. I dont know, what to mess around with something, but not certain I can improve Sannies strains much lol.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Feb 15, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> yeah I have searched for grow threads but the only one that I found was a few years old and the shithead never finished it so I am going to start a new one for that lil lady. I just hope she doesn't hemie on me! LOL I have also thought about starting new journals for 2 each strains. Just so people searching for a strain can see what I did. Instead of this perpetual grows thread that I have now. It is just to hard to follow sometimes.


You get hermies often?


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 15, 2011)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> You get hermies often?


I have had my share of hermies but I am going to weed them out through cloneing and strict strain sellection. If it happens it happens but I have learned to deal with them and excuse the pun "weed them out".


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is my pic update. I am sorting out all of these plants! First pic is of my stinky OG kush second is of my two purp shanas third is of my Sour Kush stretching like a mother fucker, and fourth is a pic of my flower room #2 with OG, Chronic clone, Sour Kush, Cat Kush LST, and two bubblelicious plants.


Here are some pics of my flower room #1, 2 Purple Shana, 4 Bubblelicious plants 3 that just don't want to finish! I took some close ups of one of the bubbas that doesn't want to finish. They are 8.5 weeks into flower so they will be done soon.



First two pic's of the MH veg room are my Purp Shana clones, third pic is of my two lil herc sedlings, fourth is of my Killing feilds lady!!!! Can't wait to see her done


These are my four teenage seedlings 2 Wonder Woman and 2 Snow white.


First pic is of my Bubblelicious cuttings, trying to weed out hermies now so if the mom goes hermie I will toss these unless the yeild is amazing off the hermie. And I saved the best for last! That my friends is my Bubblegummer seedling!!!  I have read about this strain a lil and it seems that they have a high ratio of hermie on them so we will see. If push comes to shove I will get some reverse and spray that bitch when she hermies on me.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 15, 2011)

Here are some trich pic's of my bubba, just not ready!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Feb 15, 2011)

they are all looking sexy man + rep. Now i assume you get some feminized seeds that dont hermie on you right?


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 15, 2011)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> they are all looking sexy man + rep. Now i assume you get some feminized seeds that dont hermie on you right?


Thanks brotha, Umm right now I take some cuttings from the ladies from seed right before I throw them into flower and if they hermie on me I will get rid of the clones. Fem beans are more likely to hermie on you so I will just get rid of the genetics that hermie on me. So no biggie, it is still better than working with regular beans and weeding out half of the plants if they are males. At least that is my plan right now but with me shit changes daily! LOL


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Feb 15, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Thanks brotha, Umm right now I take some cuttings from the ladies from seed right before I throw them into flower and if they hermie on me I will get rid of the clones. Fem beans are more likely to hermie on you so I will just get rid of the genetics that hermie on me. So no biggie, it is still better than working with regular beans and weeding out half of the plants if they are males. At least that is my plan right now but with me shit changes daily! LOL


i plan on doing the same exact thing. do you get 50% female / hermie ratio as in regular seeds getting 50% male / female ratio? or are there less hermies out of feminized seed than there would be male in regular seed?


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 15, 2011)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> i plan on doing the same exact thing. do you get 50% female / hermie ratio as in regular seeds getting 50% male / female ratio? or are there less hermies out of feminized seed than there would be male in regular seed?


Now that I am thinking about it I get about 75% female and about 25% hermie, but it only takes one to fuck up your crop! But I am no expert grower bro so don't take my word on that. But I also don't have some cheap ass grow room built there are no light leaks everything is sealed except for the spacer between the two flower rooms that I am going to seal as soon as I harvest my stubborn bubbas that don't want to finish. I keep my temps controlled and all that shit also so who knows. I will get some good moms going through my rooms and I will be set then so no biggie.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 15, 2011)

Looking good bro. Not sure if those no topped bubba's give you more yield, but the main cola on those things nice and mean lol. I like it when plants aren't topped, the main cola is always the most boss part of plant. That OG is starting to look pretty dank too. Seems we are all still waiting to see what the shana looks like in full flower, looks like that will be soon.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 15, 2011)

yep i still see a little bit of clear trics, i would say 4-8 days and it should be mmmmmmmm.

but i like to keep things more on the 60-70%cloudy to 30-40% amber looks like you got about 15%amber, with trying to get no clear?

i think thats the goal? i dont know i love couch lock but if the weed is a sativa dominate i like having the head also. i think when people go more like 60% amber and more they get that couch lock but not to much lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 15, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Looking good bro. Not sure if those no topped bubba's give you more yield, but the main cola on those things nice and mean lol. I like it when plants aren't topped, the main cola is always the most boss part of plant. That OG is starting to look pretty dank too. Seems we are all still waiting to see what the shana looks like in full flower, looks like that will be soon.


I topped my bubbas brotha, that is what I love about that strain is that they really don't care if you fuck with them. My shanas and my OG I didn't top nor my chronic. We will see what that OG does I am excited about that one too, but the excitement falls short knowing that I don't have a clone of that plant!  It didn't like me cloneing her.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 15, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> yep i still see a little bit of clear trics, i would say 4-8 days and it should be mmmmmmmm.
> 
> but i like to keep things more on the 60-70%cloudy to 30-40% amber looks like you got about 15%amber, with trying to get no clear?
> 
> i think thats the goal? i dont know i love couch lock but if the weed is a sativa dominate i like having the head also. i think when people go more like 60% amber and more they get that couch lock but not to much lol.


 
I was just reading about this and someone on here was talking about your THC starts to degrade once you get into the amber trich's. So I am shooting for 90% milky 10% clear and I am also going to run some a lil longer maybe 50% amber and see what the high is. Just a lil test for myself, I am going to try to harvest one plant in sections and let a branch or two run a lil longer to see what the difference of the high is with trichs off the same plant. We will see though guys this is all dependant on the space i have available, if I have a plant that is ready to go in then I can be fucking around letting a plant stay in the flower room to do a test on one branch! And who knows if me cutting the shit out of it will stress her out and it may take longer for her to recover and mature out that one branch! So who knows. What I do know is that bubba weed fucks me up and I am going to go smoke some now so don't know if I will be back on here!


----------



## Malikhar (Feb 17, 2011)

Good idea. Man this shit is really a science, too bad you sucked in school LOL!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 17, 2011)

Well im sure no matter what your results are you weed will fuck you anyone up lol.

Im smoking on some blueberry right now and i have to say it was worth 25 for the half 1/8

oh the other hand i bought some 5 dollar special also called sensi skunk, its winter outdoor with seeds in it, lol.

but it does the job for sure, and at 5 bucks a gram i really cant complain, so i have about 20 seeds already out of myabe 1gram and still have 4 more grams to go lol.'

Im curious if i get some good ones or if they are all going to be some herm beans.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 17, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well im sure no matter what your results are you weed will fuck you anyone up lol.
> 
> Im smoking on some blueberry right now and i have to say it was worth 25 for the half 1/8
> 
> ...


Yeah it is all a toss up with beans bro! I am sure that these breeders get lazy and cut corners makeing "fem" beans so may as well just grow some bag beans! 

Oh and I am trying my hand again at some canna butter. I put 98 grams of premo suggar leaves in with 1 lb of butter into a $10 crock pot with some water. I am going to run this shit for 24hrs this time and see what I get! If this doesn't fuck me up I am tossing in the towl on butter!


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 17, 2011)

Malikhar said:


> Good idea. Man this shit is really a science, too bad you sucked in school LOL!


Yeah it just sucks that you aren't growing yet! You would feel our pain in this wonderful hobby of growing!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 17, 2011)

Dude u don't want to cook 24 hrs you want to cook it max 18 hrs. Lol also, I only cook butter about 4 hrs. 

You mix ratio sounds like what I do to 2lbs so you really should be good. Lol

If it doesn't fuck you up try using a grinder to grind all the trim, of a 5 dollar coffee grinder from walmart


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 17, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Dude u don't want to cook 24 hrs you want to cook it max 18 hrs. Lol also, I only cook butter about 4 hrs.
> 
> You mix ratio sounds like what I do to 2lbs so you really should be good. Lol
> 
> If it doesn't fuck you up try using a grinder to grind all the trim, of a 5 dollar coffee grinder from walmart


Hey bro I have been cooking it for about 8 hrs so far, do you think I should stop it at 12? I have it in a crock pot on low and it is boiling slowly so I was just going to leve it till 9 the next morning. My last batch tasted like weed but there was no punch at all! Do you think 12 will suffice? If this one doesn't do it I am going to give up on the butter making idea. I didn't grind it this time I just put it in a big ass gallon bag and crushed it by hand, it was smashed the fuck up though. 

oh and one thing I was wondering about was the soft stuff on the bottom of the butter when it seperates, do you scrape that off so it is solid butter or just let it drip dry? I was thinking maybe last time I fucked it up by scraping the soft stuff off the bottom.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 17, 2011)

slw0000 said:


> Penitence is something that enervates our spirit, causing a greater loss than loss itself and making a bigger mistake than mistake itself, so never regret.


Thanks I will remember that.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 17, 2011)

so i have it the lowest i can on a flame stove, the crock pot will be the same i would take off now it should be fine at 12hrs. than double or triple on the cheese cloth dude, the less green the better,

also, when u put in containers to sit in the fridge, over night... i would wake up use a knife to scrape around the edges than pry it up pick it up than give it a shack and put in a seperate contaniner were ill be puttin gall the butter that i do the same steps too. than once it sits more the bottom stuff will harden and u might get a little more water in the bottom just pour it out and store in rubbermaids.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah it has been chilling all night so now I am going to pull it and make some cookies!  I only strained it with one thing of cheese cloth over a big metal strainer, I trippled up the cheese cloth last time and I was thinking that maybe that is what fucked me on the potency of it. I just need to pull it out and drain out the water and call it a day. I put over 90 grams of sugar leaves in there so if this doesn't come put potent then I will switch to trying to make bubble hash! It was in the crock pot for 10.5-11 hrs so I am thinking that should have been long enough, some people say as low as 3-4 hrs so 10 should be good.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 18, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah it has been chilling all night so now I am going to pull it and make some cookies!  I only strained it with one thing of cheese cloth over a big metal strainer, I trippled up the cheese cloth last time and I was thinking that maybe that is what fucked me on the potency of it. I just need to pull it out and drain out the water and call it a day. I put over 90 grams of sugar leaves in there so if this doesn't come put potent then I will switch to trying to make bubble hash! It was in the crock pot for 10.5-11 hrs so I am thinking that should have been long enough, some people say as low as 3-4 hrs so 10 should be good.


Should be looking good dude, if u make cookies with the recommmened amount of butter or melt butter on low heat on a stove top than use lke oil in recipes, and if you dont feel anything on a empty stomach in 15min 
than for so reason it fuked up lol but from how you did it looks like its going to be bomb.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 18, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Should be looking good dude, if u make cookies with the recommmened amount of butter or melt butter on low heat on a stove top than use lke oil in recipes, and if you dont feel anything on a empty stomach in 15min
> than for so reason it fuked up lol but from how you did it looks like its going to be bomb.


Fuck I hope so man! I hate failing at shit, especialy when I give it to others and it doesn't work! I don't take donations or anything so they aren't out any money but it still sucks looking like a fuck head that can't make butter! LOL We will see soon I am going to go cut a chunk off the butter and make some fucking space cakes! LOL betty crocker choco chip!  Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh and Hey Crypt where the fuck are you at?????


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 18, 2011)

My power went out yesterday so I could log on lol. Then the damn sight was down most of the day (it seemed.) Whats up?


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 19, 2011)

Mmm space cakes


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 19, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Mmm space cakes


Holly shit it worked bro! My paitient came over and ate a whole cookie! So I figured it was cool to try 1/4 of a cookie. I was fucking out of it! LOL I got so fucking high, I am going to end up giving these cookies away they are way to strong for me. It was an amazing high though, it was like a cross with acid and smoking weed. I didn't see any shit but the way the high hit you was like acid, amazing body high and it seemed to flow into you then peak out then you came down real slowly. It was nice. I am going to save the cookie that I ate 1/4 of and give the rest away. I am also planning on making a batch and taking them to the farmers market next weekend. Maybe trade them for some cool clones, or I may just be able to take donations there for like $10/$15 a cookie. Just wanted to let you guys know that I was too fucking hight to get on here yesterday and let you know how the cookies came out. They were some bad ass space cakes if I do say so myself. I also have 2/3 of the butter left over so I can make two more batches! Maybe I will do some brownies, get high off one and dress up like a girl scout and sell them door to door?????? LOL


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 19, 2011)

Thats amazing i think you should totally dress up and go door to door with them, its actually that time of year i just made my usual order of 5 boxs of carmel delights.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 19, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Thats amazing i think you should totally dress up and go door to door with them, its actually that time of year i just made my usual order of 5 boxs of carmel delights.


Carmel Delights? Man my wife just got 4 boxs of somoas and one box of thin mints. Somoas are the best! Got man stuff to do today so I will be outside most of the day today!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 19, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Carmel Delights? Man my wife just got 4 boxs of somoas and one box of thin mints. Somoas are the best! Got man stuff to do today so I will be outside most of the day today!


nice....ya bro carmel delights you will literally nut ur pants. at least get a box, they are a little taste of heaven.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 19, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> nice....ya bro carmel delights you will literally nut ur pants. at least get a box, they are a little taste of heaven.


Ill tell the ol lady to check them out next time brotha! The last thing we need around here when I am high is cookies!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 19, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Ill tell the ol lady to check them out next time brotha! The last thing we need around here when I am high is cookies!


Seriously I'm 5'7" 150 soaking wet and one box will go down as soon as i get them.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 19, 2011)

Come on Howie, just eat those cookies lol. What? You still trying to look sexy for the old lady? She married you already, get high and get fat my friend lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 20, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Seriously I'm 5'7" 150 soaking wet and one box will go down as soon as i get them.


Dude I am 5'11" and I am pushing 175! I know I'm not that fat but fuck I don't want to wait around till i am 250 to try and loose weight. I was 5'11" and 155 since I was around 19 yrs old, in the past couple of years I have started putting on weight so I am just trying to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 20, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Come on Howie, just eat those cookies lol. What? You still trying to look sexy for the old lady? She married you already, get high and get fat my friend lol.


The problem with that my friend is I don't want to be marrried to a big fat pig so I have to pay her the same respect and not pig out on here!  I mean I am already unemployed! I don't think the old lady will be to happy if I am fat and don't have a job!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Dude I am 5'11" and I am pushing 175! I know I'm not that fat but fuck I don't want to wait around till i am 250 to try and loose weight. I was 5'11" and 155 since I was around 19 yrs old, in the past couple of years I have started putting on weight so I am just trying to keep an eye on it.


i know what u mean u like your weight but dont want the pooch, lol.

i try to gain but cant literally cant lol, also getting married in a yr. so maybe ill start packin on weight who knows im almost 25 and my metabalism is as fast as it was when i was 14, lol.

also im assuming all the coffee i drink helps and drpepper lol to much caffine intake lol


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> The problem with that my friend is I don't want to be marrried to a big fat pig so I have to pay her the same respect and not pig out on here!  I mean I am already unemployed! I don't think the old lady will be to happy if I am fat and don't have a job!


Haha, well fair is fair, and I'm all about fairness lol . . .And your not unemployed, your and a small business owner lol. Your a real LEGAL farmer!


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 20, 2011)

I think smoking weed helps to keep stoners skinny . . . I know about the muncies but damn all the stoners I've met are fucking skinny! lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 20, 2011)

I know most are, to funny!


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 20, 2011)

I think they are so skinny cus they flip a coin between groceries or weed for the week and most of the time weed wins!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol well shit if u smoke enough weed even the shitty food on the shelf at home u don't like you end up eating, than u don't need to get more food lol.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 20, 2011)

I think its stoner lazyness . . . their hungry but too stoned to get up and make shit lol.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Feb 21, 2011)

well shit i think if u smoke weed u prolly dont smoke crack or meth so ud better have some sort of interest in your diet. i know i keep a strict diet just like my plants, if i dont give them junk y would you give your self junk? ill cheat a couple times a month but thats acceptable.lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 21, 2011)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> well shit i think if u smoke weed u prolly dont smoke crack or meth so ud better have some sort of interest in your diet. i know i keep a strict diet just like my plants, if i dont give them junk y would you give your self junk? ill cheat a couple times a month but thats acceptable.lol


Exactly lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 21, 2011)

lol i'm tall and skinny but find it really hard 2 put on weight so just accept the way i am lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 21, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> lol i'm tall and skinny but find it really hard 2 put on weight so just accept the way i am lol


IM telling you it has to be a stoner problem, same here!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 21, 2011)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> well shit i think if u smoke weed u prolly dont smoke crack or meth so ud better have some sort of interest in your diet. i know i keep a strict diet just like my plants, if i dont give them junk y would you give your self junk? ill cheat a couple times a month but thats acceptable.lol


Well thinking that way you better eat or use a vape for your weed cus smoking it isn't good for you at all. I smoke cigs, drink alot of beer and smoke weed! I don't really care too much about health!


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 21, 2011)

I need this skinny stoner problem! I've taken down two of my three bubbas so far. I took a couple of pic's of the second one that I took down. the colas are as big as a plastic coke bottle. Not one of those mini ones either! I wish they were as big as a 2 liter bottle but not this time.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 21, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Well thinking that way you better eat or use a vape for your weed cus smoking it isn't good for you at all. I smoke cigs, drink alot of beer and smoke weed! I don't really care too much about health!


Haha, I'm somewhere in the middle: smoke, drink, weed . . . but eat healthy . . . but I too have always been a skinny ass.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 21, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> I need this skinny stoner problem! I've taken down two of my three bubbas so far. I took a couple of pic's of the second one that I took down. the colas are as big as a plastic coke bottle. Not one of those mini ones either! I wish they were as big as a 2 liter bottle but not this time.
> 
> View attachment 1454224View attachment 1454225


I love this shit. How did you do that? Top it and cut off all the semi colas? I LOVE BIG FAT COLA plants lol. That pure grade A stuff right there, no junk food on that plant at all.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 21, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> I love this shit. How did you do that? Top it and cut off all the semi colas? I LOVE BIG FAT COLA plants lol. That pure grade A stuff right there, no junk food on that plant at all.


Thanks brotha!  I topped her a lil early I was looking at Uncle Bens topping thread but I couldn't top her as early as he said I would have just took off to much of the plant. But the end result of the topping that I did do came out great! I took down my third Bubba today, one yesterday and two today. I wanted to get them knocked out today cus I will be busy tommorow. My last one had four colas like that one, well they weren't as fat but I had 4 spears comming out and it looked sweet. Sure as hell cuts down on trimming time!


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 21, 2011)

Cool bro. Let me know if the fimmed or topped put out more weight. Those bubbas have some dense hard buds too. Those fat colas should feel like bats lol. Love it.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 21, 2011)

ya i like how those colas look bro


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah my hands were hurting when I was holding and rolling those big buds around trying to trim them up. I can't really complain though. I got all three done so I am happy that I don't have to trim again till my OG Kush needs to come down, probably in another week or two. Can't wait to put in my attitude order on the 4th!


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 21, 2011)

Sannie just released a new strain: Selen (Killing fields x Blue chronic ((C99xg13xblue moonshine))). Sounds good. Anyone know whats in blue moonshine?


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Sannie just released a new strain: Selen (Killing fields x Blue chronic ((C99xg13xblue moonshine))). Sounds good. Anyone know whats in blue moonshine?


no clue lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 21, 2011)

Man that sounds good. I just threw in my KF into flower today!!!!!!!  I will take clones off her tomorrow, I was a lil busy today. Attitude has a great deal on their B-day so I am going to order the bare minimum off of them to get the free beans. Maybe do a pic a mix order to get some new strains in the rooms. Not like I need more beans but shit if they are going to offer all these free beans I will order some more. I have to e-mail them on the 1st to let them know I didn't get my beans that I ordered, the USPS keeps saying they are in NY so we will see. The Tude told me to wait 21 buisness days to file so that will be the date. If they don't replace the original order I wont order on the special.


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 21, 2011)

Tell em if they dont make good on your stuck order I will quit ordering my beans like I have been the past 3 months. I was thinking about trying some other seed shops soon but have had no complaints with attitude,... yet.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 21, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Tell em if they dont make good on your stuck order I will quit ordering my beans like I have been the past 3 months. I was thinking about trying some other seed shops soon but have had no complaints with attitude,... yet.


No no no rasputin don't worry about it at all brotha! Thanks for the backup though. No worries at all bro!!


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 22, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Man that sounds good. I just threw in my KF into flower today!!!!!!!  I will take clones off her tomorrow, I was a lil busy today. Attitude has a great deal on their B-day so I am going to order the bare minimum off of them to get the free beans. Maybe do a pic a mix order to get some new strains in the rooms. Not like I need more beans but shit if they are going to offer all these free beans I will order some more. I have to e-mail them on the 1st to let them know I didn't get my beans that I ordered, the USPS keeps saying they are in NY so we will see. The Tude told me to wait 21 buisness days to file so that will be the date. If they don't replace the original order I wont order on the special.


Stuck in NY? I hope "stuck" isnt legaleze for "confiscated". My first oder from Sannies never showed up. I wonder if someone didn't confiscate them and just never sent me my little legal notice. Either way, a good seed company will replace them no matter what, if they dont, then screw them. Go back to Sannies, he can be trusted for sure. 

Let me check out this special from the Tude. I love the selection but that damn shipping cost is way too high. I hate that.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 22, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Stuck in NY? I hope "stuck" isnt legaleze for "confiscated". My first oder from Sannies never showed up. I wonder if someone didn't confiscate them and just never sent me my little legal notice. Either way, a good seed company will replace them no matter what, if they dont, then screw them. Go back to Sannies, he can be trusted for sure.
> 
> Let me check out this special from the Tude. I love the selection but that damn shipping cost is way too high. I hate that.


ya shipping does suck bro but think about it, so many fee seeds though lol, ita a deal for sure


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey guys just to let you know my first bubba that I took down is done drying today and the lil fat pig put out 2.75 oz's! I am getting closer to that 3 oz per plant goal. When I get there I willl shoot for 4! LOL


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 24, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey guys just to let you know my first bubba that I took down is done drying today and the lil fat pig put out 2.75 oz's! I am getting closer to that 3 oz per plant goal. When I get there I willl shoot for 4! LOL


He was a fat boy for sure. I guess limiting the number of colas is the good way to go for that plant.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 25, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey guys just to let you know my first bubba that I took down is done drying today and the lil fat pig put out 2.75 oz's! I am getting closer to that 3 oz per plant goal. When I get there I willl shoot for 4! LOL


Nice bro thats awesome, i actually just popped that bubba in some cubes last night so cant wait to see it take off.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 25, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> He was a fat boy for sure. I guess limiting the number of colas is the good way to go for that plant.


Yeah that was one of my hermie cuttings, I am convinced that the hermie plats that grow bananas on the colas are worth keeping around and just picking the bananas out daily with tweezers. I also topped them early and they had 4 big ass colas! I know the plants vary from seed to seed but I am very happy with that plant!


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 25, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Nice bro thats awesome, i actually just popped that bubba in some cubes last night so cant wait to see it take off.


Hey man I will be keeping a real close eye on your bubba, if you need to know anything about that plant shoot me a PM brotha! I do believe I am getting to the expert level on the bubba strain from Nirvana! LOL I think with my grow rooms and that strain I may be able to get up to 5 oz off one plant if I do it right. I veged one I have till she was 20 inches and she is flower now and that pig is going to be a fucking monster! I am thinking 24in is the magic number for that strain in my rooms.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 25, 2011)

hey chaps how are we all? i just gifted one of my american friends some seeds after reading ur posts i hope they make it though, there where seeds in there money couldnt buy type thing  wish i would of sent a test run 1st now. whats ur views on it making it through? i can give a bit more detalis on the packaging and customs info but probs not the best idea to plaster it on the boards 

Hope u all have a good weekend, very nice buds on the girls Howie booking my flight now bro lmao


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 25, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hey chaps how are we all? i just gifted one of my american friends some seeds after reading ur posts i hope they make it though, there where seeds in there money couldnt buy type thing  wish i would of sent a test run 1st now. whats ur views on it making it through? i can give a bit more detalis on the packaging and customs info but probs not the best idea to plaster it on the boards
> 
> Hope u all have a good weekend, very nice buds on the girls Howie booking my flight now bro lmao


You should be fine brotha! I wouldn't worry about it too much. The only thing I would do is put it in somthing that kinda masks the seeds in there. If you wana PM me I can tell you the different ways I have recieved beans from over seas. There are ways to get them here, I don't know why the hell the US is so picky about seeds comming in. They think that is going to stop us from growing MJ? LOL They should stop that Mexican dirt weed from getting over here! LOL


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 25, 2011)

Mailing seeds i really wouldnt worry about it, i have never not received my seeds from friends or a company.

I really wouldnt worry about it!

Hey howard what the stretch on those bubbas i guess i have never really noticed, lol.

also u think they prefer natural grow with a little trimming or some full blown LST. i would shoot a PM but im bored and the threads have been slow lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 25, 2011)

cheers for the vote of confidence chaps, have a great weekend


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 25, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> cheers for the vote of confidence chaps, have a great weekend


U too buddy!!! Happy Growing!

HP


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 25, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Mailing seeds i really wouldnt worry about it, i have never not received my seeds from friends or a company.
> 
> I really wouldnt worry about it!
> 
> ...


Hey bro, I would top when they are young bro and they only stretch about 50-65%. If you top young you will get some big ass fucking colas bro! Giant frosty nuggy donkey dicks! LOL That plant is a very tough plant bro, she can take stress and cutting bending all kinds of shit. I have noticed that it is a very beginer friendly plant. If you are going to LST all your other plants then yeah go ahead and LST the bubba. But if you are going to do a normal grow with some others, then let her go and I would top her around 6-8 inch and give her a few weeks to recover. my next one i am going to veg her till she is 2 feet before I switch to flower.

Oh and the threads have been dead here for a while! I don't mind so much it is a nice break.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 25, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> cheers for the vote of confidence chaps, have a great weekend


Have a good weekend Las!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 25, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey bro, I would top when they are young bro and they only stretch about 50-65%. If you top young you will get some big ass fucking colas bro! Giant frosty nuggy donkey dicks! LOL That plant is a very tough plant bro, she can take stress and cutting bending all kinds of shit. I have noticed that it is a very beginer friendly plant. If you are going to LST all your other plants then yeah go ahead and LST the bubba. But if you are going to do a normal grow with some others, then let her go and I would top her around 6-8 inch and give her a few weeks to recover. my next one i am going to veg her till she is 2 feet before I switch to flower.
> 
> Oh and the threads have been dead here for a while! I don't mind so much it is a nice break.


cool ya i plan for a little bit is veg in 1 gal as soon as they ready to trans go to 3gal. wait a week than flip them. no training no LST no cutting going all natural with a little trimming on the bottom.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I finally got all me gear in today and finished up my veg box. I'll take pics later and post. The Bubba plant look like the shit bro, great job, you sure know how to handle those donkey dicks lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 25, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> cool ya i plan for a little bit is veg in 1 gal as soon as they ready to trans go to 3gal. wait a week than flip them. no training no LST no cutting going all natural with a little trimming on the bottom.


Yeah I would suggest topping but I know you know what the fuck you are doing so roll with it!  The only problem that I have had on some were bananas growing out of the buds at about 4-5 weeks into flower so keep a close eye out. Other than that you should be happy bro!


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 25, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Well I finally got all me gear in today and finished up my veg box. I'll take pics later and post. The Bubba plant look like the shit bro, great job, you sure know how to handle those donkey dicks lol.


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet! Good to hear brotha! Can't wait to see your new box. What's this talk about donkey dicks??????? LOL Yeah well those are the prettiest dicks I have ever seen!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 25, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I would suggest topping but I know you know what the fuck you are doing so roll with it!  The only problem that I have had on some were bananas growing out of the buds at about 4-5 weeks into flower so keep a close eye out. Other than that you should be happy bro!


Well i might do 1 top once its about 12 in or so, but thats it, i want to run the same strains that run the same height with a top or so, without having to adjust my lights much, so i might be keeping it around.

I run them pretty low and plants can get pretty close with out getting burnt with that cool tube.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 25, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet! Good to hear brotha! Can't wait to see your new box. What's this talk about donkey dicks??????? LOL Yeah well those are the prettiest dicks I have ever seen!


Haha!


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 25, 2011)

Here are some pics of my Extrema. All my other plants were killed when I decided to spray wd 40 on my outake fan. Those mofos are tuff, everything died, five strains, from three differnt breeds gone. but these bitches never missed a beat. Restarted my El Monster and Hercules, but they are tiny right now. Finished my veg box, still need to clean it up a bit, but its working. Testing temps in it right now. That bitch gets hot!


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 25, 2011)

Looking real good Cript! I like the new box brotha it should work just fine for you!


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 25, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well i might do 1 top once its about 12 in or so, but thats it, i want to run the same strains that run the same height with a top or so, without having to adjust my lights much, so i might be keeping it around.
> 
> I run them pretty low and plants can get pretty close with out getting burnt with that cool tube.


Yeah like I said it will not stretch that much at all so you will be able to keep her short. What I would do if I were you is take one or two cuttings off that pig and see if you like the smoke. If so keep it around, if not ditch it. I am trying to keep the same strains around so I know how they grow. I am thinking that I am growing to many different strains and learning about growing but not zero-ing in on each strain.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 25, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Looking real good Cript! I like the new box brotha it should work just fine for you!


I think I will just run one cfl in there, its too small for two. It will work. Nice to have a full fledge grow going too. My back is much better now too. I got a strained calf muscle that I'm still nursing from walking funny on my bad back (you should have seen me, I looked like an old ballet dancer hobbling around lol).


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 26, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> I think I will just run one cfl in there, its too small for two. It will work. Nice to have a full fledge grow going too. My back is much better now too. I got a strained calf muscle that I'm still nursing from walking funny on my bad back (you should have seen me, I looked like an old ballet dancer hobbling around lol).


Yeah you should be fine with that setup! Just keep the wd 40 away from your plants!  Man your whole body is going to hell on you! Better hurry up and get some bud going so you can have some natural pain killer. Oh and just cleaned up my second bubba I took down and got about 73 grams off that pig. It was still a lil wet and it weighd up at 77 so I am thinking it may loose about another 4g total drying out. I am going to jar it up here soon and try to get a cure on it! So far that is 150g off two plants and the third looks as big as the others!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 26, 2011)

nice weights bro


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 26, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah you should be fine with that setup! Just keep the wd 40 away from your plants!  Man your whole body is going to hell on you! Better hurry up and get some bud going so you can have some natural pain killer. Oh and just cleaned up my second bubba I took down and got about 73 grams off that pig. It was still a lil wet and it weighd up at 77 so I am thinking it may loose about another 4g total drying out. I am going to jar it up here soon and try to get a cure on it! So far that is 150g off two plants and the third looks as big as the others!


Nice bro. I got weed going bro no stopping me know. My back is getting better finally too, thank God, I but still need my weed


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 26, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Nice bro. I got weed going bro no stopping me know. My back is getting better finally too, thank God, I but still need my weed


Hey bro im glad you back is getting better, i know what you mean about weed im out, and just smoking kief and eating left over butter lol.

this sucks.....than poor redneck has to much sativa in her lol


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 26, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Hey bro im glad you back is getting better, i know what you mean about weed im out, and just smoking kief and eating left over butter lol.
> 
> this sucks.....than poor redneck has to much sativa in her lol


Thanks dude. I'm all out of weed too, but its all good, its nice to take a break from it to cure the burnout lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey guys I will talk at you later today, I am off to the farmers market!!!  I will take some pic's if it is worth it and let you guys know how it was. Glad you are feeling better crypt! Bout time you stopped acting like a pussy and grew some fucking weed!  Oh and the final weight off those three bubbas was 7.80 oz's!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 27, 2011)

dang just 1.2oz shy of 3oz a plant, nice dude happy for u.

Let us know how that market is for sure lol


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 27, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey guys I will talk at you later today, I am off to the farmers market!!!  I will take some pic's if it is worth it and let you guys know how it was. Glad you are feeling better crypt! Bout time you stopped acting like a pussy and grew some fucking weed!  Oh and the final weight off those three bubbas was 7.80 oz's!


Seetness. Bring back some cool strains to farm lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 27, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> dang just 1.2oz shy of 3oz a plant, nice dude happy for u.
> 
> Let us know how that market is for sure lol


Yeah my goal is 3 right now so we will see brotha. When you said 1.2 short of 3 I did the math and you are kinda right, actualy your not right at all! LOL  7.8 devided by 3 is 2.6 so I am only shy .4 oz short of three! No worries though I am happy with anything over 2 for now!


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 27, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Seetness. Bring back some cool strains to farm lol.


That fucking farmers market what a waist of fucking time! LOL just a bunch of people trying to unload their shit weed! Only like four people were taking donations for clones, and I didn't find any bubblegum!  So for sure I am waiting on HP to grow out those gum beans that he has to see if it is the real deal. I did pick up a Sour Desil clone & a Purple Haze. I didn't want to drive 2.5 hrs each way and come back with nothing.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 27, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah my goal is 3 right now so we will see brotha. When you said 1.2 short of 3 I did the math and you are kinda right, actualy your not right at all! LOL  7.8 devided by 3 is 2.6 so I am only shy .4 oz short of three! No worries though I am happy with anything over 2 for now!


Rofl i was meaning when u said 7.8 and i said 1.2 i mean 1.2oz shy of 9 oz which would be 3 oz a plant, but that would mean your .4 shy of each plant being 3oz lol.

yikes almost confused myself, nice glad you pick up at least something, suck people trying to sell shitty weed u would think farmers market u would see a bunch of stands of primo home grow shit.

Those bubblegum are coming along nicely cant wait for these girls to get bigger.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 27, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Rofl i was meaning when u said 7.8 and i said 1.2 i mean 1.2oz shy of 9 oz which would be 3 oz a plant, but that would mean your .4 shy of each plant being 3oz lol.
> 
> yikes almost confused myself, nice glad you pick up at least something, suck people trying to sell shitty weed u would think farmers market u would see a bunch of stands of primo home grow shit.
> 
> Those bubblegum are coming along nicely cant wait for these girls to get bigger.


Yeah as I was typing that out I figured out what you had done but that wasn't going to stop me from giving you some shit!  That farmers market was a joke, my meds that I grow were better than 95% of the shit there and I am not a grower that goes around thinking that my weed is the best! No worries though, I did see some premo bud there that was called Dark Vader. It was purple and just covered in frost, but the guy wasn't taking any donations for clones cus he is going to enter it into the cup or some shit! I was pissed about that. I had a fist full of dollars and as I walked out I was going to try and go back and get some but the line was too long to get back in. So I just said fuck it, but now as I sit here i would have liked to get my hands on some of that Dark Vader weed and get the guys number so I could get a clone when he was letting it go. But like I said no worries there are plenty of strains out there and I am not worried about one!

Get that gum going bro!!!!! I am going apeshit up here wondering if that is worth the time to seed out. If it is the real deal we are set!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 27, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah as I was typing that out I figured out what you had done but that wasn't going to stop me from giving you some shit!  That farmers market was a joke, my meds that I grow were better than 95% of the shit there and I am not a grower that goes around thinking that my weed is the best! No worries though, I did see some premo bud there that was called Dark Vader. It was purple and just covered in frost, but the guy wasn't taking any donations for clones cus he is going to enter it into the cup or some shit! I was pissed about that. I had a fist full of dollars and as I walked out I was going to try and go back and get some but the line was too long to get back in. So I just said fuck it, but now as I sit here i would have liked to get my hands on some of that Dark Vader weed and get the guys number so I could get a clone when he was letting it go. But like I said no worries there are plenty of strains out there and I am not worried about one!
> 
> Get that gum going bro!!!!! I am going apeshit up here wondering if that is worth the time to seed out. If it is the real deal we are set!



well only a little time will tell for sure, lol. Im going to give it 2 weeks to veg than throw them in, fuck the height ill take a clone of each one.

I just threw in a blueberry skunk, and plan to throw a couple plants in every 2 weeks. so the gum is next than the northern lights than those grape kush.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 27, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> well only a little time will tell for sure, lol. Im going to give it 2 weeks to veg than throw them in, fuck the height ill take a clone of each one.
> 
> I just threw in a blueberry skunk, and plan to throw a couple plants in every 2 weeks. so the gum is next than the northern lights than those grape kush.


Take some clones if you want off those gums but I am telling you if it is real I am going to take those five beans to seed! Then if you EVER need some I got you bro!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 27, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Take some clones if you want off those gums but I am telling you if it is real I am going to take those five beans to seed! Then if you EVER need some I got you bro!


Nice brother, seeds are amazing arent they, i missed out on the promo  i didnt get my check for some reason on fri. or sat. so it will be here mon. and promo will be over, oh well there is always the next one lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 27, 2011)

I think it is frome the 4th to the 7th so you may be able to still get in on it. I have decided to just say fuck it and stop collecting seeds! LOL I have a shitload right now so I am good. I think I am going to skip this promo this time. Oh and the tude mailed me some "replacement beans" for my OG Kush so if someone that wants like three OG Kush fem beans from Reseva Pravada they should PM me................. Maybe you can think of someone HP?


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 27, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> I think it is frome the 4th to the 7th so you may be able to still get in on it. I have decided to just say fuck it and stop collecting seeds! LOL I have a shitload right now so I am good. I think I am going to skip this promo this time. Oh and the tude mailed me some "replacement beans" for my OG Kush so if someone that wants like three OG Kush fem beans from Reseva Pravada they should PM me................. Maybe you can think of someone HP?


Now that you say it i got a buddy who would love a couple!!

If its no trouble send those 3 my way ill give a go to one and toss the other 2 to a buddy. He was asking if i know anyone with some OG kush seeds


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 27, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Now that you say it i got a buddy who would love a couple!!
> 
> If its no trouble send those 3 my way ill give a go to one and toss the other 2 to a buddy. He was asking if i know anyone with some OG kush seeds


What part of PM didn't you understand?  LOL


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 27, 2011)

im private messaging to u now god dam it lol


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear the farmers market sucked. Sounded like the bomb. At least you didn't go away empty handed.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 1, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Sorry to hear the farmers market sucked. Sounded like the bomb. At least you didn't go away empty handed.


Yeah no worries bro, just a waist of time and money going down there. But on the other hand I did learn that my meds that I grow are better than most of the shit going around. But also I have learned that most MMJ people are afraid to order beans online so their strain selection is limited to what co-op's or friends have. So no biggie, learned alot that day.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 1, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> im private messaging to u now god dam it lol


On the way brotha!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 1, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> On the way brotha!


Cool brother thanks again!!!

Ur awesome!!!


----------



## Malikhar (Mar 2, 2011)

Pics Pics Pics!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey howard i got them 

Thanks a ton buddy, hey did you know you accidently sent a RP Headband seed also there was one left in that little tube.

Ill send it back to you!

Thanks again ur awesome!


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 4, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Hey howard i got them
> 
> Thanks a ton buddy, hey did you know you accidently sent a RP Headband seed also there was one left in that little tube.
> 
> ...


No not an accident at all brotha! I wanted you to try that strain out and see how ya like it. I am not crazy about Kush anymore, it is a good potient strain but just doesn't put out enough for me. I am going to pop one of the OG Kush beans when i get my "replacements" but it will be far and few between in my grows. I am about to take down that OG Kush that I have growing now. The clones I took didn't live so I can't keep this one around so I kinda hope it isn't too good, cus then I will be pissed that I don't have it around.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 4, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> No not an accident at all brotha! I wanted you to try that strain out and see how ya like it. I am not crazy about Kush anymore, it is a good potient strain but just doesn't put out enough for me. I am going to pop one of the OG Kush beans when i get my "replacements" but it will be far and few between in my grows. I am about to take down that OG Kush that I have growing now. The clones I took didn't live so I can't keep this one around so I kinda hope it isn't too good, cus then I will be pissed that I don't have it around.


Well if it is out of this world im growing at least one out and will ship u a clone, hahaha


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 4, 2011)

And thats a million for that extra seed i will get my cubes ready lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 4, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> And thats a million for that extra seed i will get my cubes ready lol


No worries at all brotha just spreading the love!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks dude so do you use all of the cha-ching, beastie bloomz, open seasem. i think im going to wait to buy that stuff and see how a couple plants turn out with out it.

also do u feed every other watering like the chart says? On the measurements have you played with them at all or stick to the chart everytime, just curious due to not having a PPM pen so i wont be able to check that,
and want to know if its a ligher feed plant if those measurement are to Hot!! or if its a heavyer feeding plant if that is to weak? or if its just a great all around ratio?

Sorry for so many questions lol, just want to have a feel for them lol, my other nute line i could dump tablespoons instead of teaspoons and everything would be fine.

Also what do u suggest on a plant about 2 weeks into flowering would you start at the recommened dosage on the chart for that time frame or build up?


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 4, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Thanks dude so do you use all of the cha-ching, beastie bloomz, open seasem. i think im going to wait to buy that stuff and see how a couple plants turn out with out it.
> 
> also do u feed every other watering like the chart says? On the measurements have you played with them at all or stick to the chart everytime, just curious due to not having a PPM pen so i wont be able to check that,
> and want to know if its a ligher feed plant if those measurement are to Hot!! or if its a heavyer feeding plant if that is to weak? or if its just a great all around ratio?
> ...


Don't worry at all about the questions bro! I start them on the nutes when they are about 2-3 weeks old. If you start them in FFOF soil they don't need it for a lil while. Now onto the the strength. I start them out at 1/4 and move up from there. My Northern lights could only take 1/2 suggested so I had to really carefull with those ladies. Every plant is different as you know so if you are running a bunch of different strains mix up your nutes in your designated jugs at full strength and if one can only take 50% then when you are getting ready to feed the picky ones get all the nutes into a measureing device $2 at wal mart and then just dilute it with regular water. Hope that makes sense bro.

I don't have a PPM meter either! I do like have everything I need to grow but I really haven't seen a use/need for one yet. I am sure it would be helpfull but to be honest mixing all this shit and tracking my plants and all the other shit in growing I don't have the time yet to pay attention to the PPM. Maybe later when I learn all my plant strains that I am growing and I am looking to fuck around and try to realy fine tune my growing I will fuck with that.

You will need to start feeding them early bro to get them to blow up in veg I wouldn't start in flower, follow the schedule bro the only thing that I would vary is the strength of the ferts you are giving them. I also just picked up some AN Carbo Load. I use it on normal waterings when my plants are in flower and feed them with nutes every other watering. The carbo load isn't going to burn them cus it is just full of carbohidrates that the plant uses, so it is like giving them vitamin water one drink and steroids on the feeding!  I hope that helps brotha!


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 4, 2011)

that sure is a lot of 'bros'.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 4, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> that sure is a lot of 'bros'.


Yeah I know! LOL I got in the habit of using that word cus I was in the Navy and people would remember who I was but I didn't know who the fuck they were so I got into the habit of calling everyone "bro" and now I use it more than "fuck"! Guess it is better than dude!


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 4, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I know! LOL I got in the habit of using that word cus I was in the Navy and people would remember who I was but I didn't know who the fuck they were so I got into the habit of calling everyone "bro" and now I use it more than "fuck"! Guess it is better than dude!


[video=youtube;3pwgv_Rbm34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbLhHtaVIO4[/video]


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 4, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> [video=youtube;3pwgv_Rbm34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbLhHtaVIO4[/video]


Nice 1 *bro*! LOL


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 5, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Don't worry at all about the questions bro! I start them on the nutes when they are about 2-3 weeks old. If you start them in FFOF soil they don't need it for a lil while. Now onto the the strength. I start them out at 1/4 and move up from there. My Northern lights could only take 1/2 suggested so I had to really carefull with those ladies. Every plant is different as you know so if you are running a bunch of different strains mix up your nutes in your designated jugs at full strength and if one can only take 50% then when you are getting ready to feed the picky ones get all the nutes into a measureing device $2 at wal mart and then just dilute it with regular water. Hope that makes sense bro.
> 
> 
> I don't have a PPM meter either! I do like have everything I need to grow but I really haven't seen a use/need for one yet. I am sure it would be helpfull but to be honest mixing all this shit and tracking my plants and all the other shit in growing I don't have the time yet to pay attention to the PPM. Maybe later when I learn all my plant strains that I am growing and I am looking to fuck around and try to realy fine tune my growing I will fuck with that.
> ...



That helped a ton ... I pick up the tiger bloom, grow big and big bloom and going follow the chart but as u said at 1/4 strength than build up awesome thank a million. U saved me a bunch of time expermienting lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 7, 2011)

First pic is of my Snow White I just threw in, second is of my K/F Third are my Purple shana ladies, fourth is my Serious seeds Chronic that is probably going to come down here in a week or two. and the last one is of my flower room with SW, Cat Kush, bubblelicious X2, Sour Kush, and Killing feilds.


Check this out HP! This is a close up of my Purple shana.



Here is my bubba that I am taking down today. Some trich shots and plant shots.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 7, 2011)

Dam bro i knew the shana would be amazing!!!! I can wait for a smoke report on that stuff, and if its bomb im sorry buddy but u have to mail me a clone...hahaha

That bubba look amazing cant wait to see that in my room.

and those trics are picture perfect, i want my redneck to look like that in the scope


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 7, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Dam bro i knew the shana would be amazing!!!! I can wait for a smoke report on that stuff, and if its bomb im sorry buddy but u have to mail me a clone...hahaha
> 
> That bubba look amazing cant wait to see that in my room.
> 
> and those trics are picture perfect, i want my redneck to look like that in the scope


Thanks bro, I am sure the way that PS is packing on the crystals already it is going to be some good smoke! Oh and that bubba wasn't a big producer. My other three that I pulled right around 77g off each one were way bigger. but I only veged that one till she was about 17 inches. But I don't have clones off her so I am not too worried about it, I am a lil pissed cus the one bubba that is my best one now I don't have any clones off her.  No worries though I have plenty of beans of that strain! Do you have a scope to take a look at your redneck bro?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 7, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Thanks bro, I am sure the way that PS is packing on the crystals already it is going to be some good smoke! Oh and that bubba wasn't a big producer. My other three that I pulled right around 77g off each one were way bigger. but I only veged that one till she was about 17 inches. But I don't have clones off her so I am not too worried about it, I am a lil pissed cus the one bubba that is my best one now I don't have any clones off her.  No worries though I have plenty of beans of that strain! Do you have a scope to take a look at your redneck bro?


Ya i have a 420 scope has a led and 100x mag but i usually rock like 60x is enough on that plant lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 7, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya i have a 420 scope has a led and 100x mag but i usually rock like 60x is enough on that plant lol.


Yeah those were taken with 100X mag on my Eye Clops. I like that lil toy. I just got into an arguement with some fuck wad bus driver! LOL picking up the kids and he wanted to be a jerkoff! Funny thing is that I don't have to work anymore and he is a 60 yr old bus driver! LOL Life really turned out great for him huh? No worries I would be pissed too if I grew up to be a looser like him!


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 7, 2011)

Too much amber, IMO.


----------



## Crypnotic (Mar 7, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Dam bro i knew the shana would be amazing!!!! I can wait for a smoke report on that stuff, and if its bomb im sorry buddy but u have to mail me a clone...hahaha
> 
> That bubba look amazing cant wait to see that in my room.
> 
> and those trics are picture perfect, i want my redneck to look like that in the scope


That Purple Shana looks real good! Fan leaves frosted all the way to tip. Looks like a winner. Bubbas looking good as always.


----------



## Crypnotic (Mar 7, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> That Purple Shana looks real good! Fan leaves frosted all the way to tip. Looks like a winner. Bubbas looking good as always.


I think Howies is doing that with alot of amber to just test the result. Let us know how that smokes bro.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 7, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Too much amber, IMO.


I totaly agree with you bro! I didn't expect them to get like that so quickly, but I hadn't scoped it in a lil while. The reason that I don't like to scope them to much late in flower is because it tends to pop the trich bubbles at the tops. But it will be interesting to see what the difference is when smoked!


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 7, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> That Purple Shana looks real good! Fan leaves frosted all the way to tip. Looks like a winner. Bubbas looking good as always.


Yeah the way the PS is packing on the frost I am excited about that strain! I have one clone of it right now and I don't think that strain is going to go anywhere! I like the resin production on that plant for sure.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 7, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> I think Howies is doing that with alot of amber to just test the result. Let us know how that smokes bro.


LOL how the fuck to you quote yourself???????


----------



## greengenez (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice grow ( enough to make Robin Quiver) 

P.S. ba ba booey Howard Stern rules!


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 8, 2011)

greengenez said:


> Nice grow ( enough to make Robin Quiver)
> 
> P.S. ba ba booey Howard Stern rules!


Thanks brotha!  Love to see another HS fan on here! DUH WINNING! LOL


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 10, 2011)

Here is a pic update of my bad ass Reserva Pravada Sour Kush aka "Headband"! Another fucking hermie from the great Reserva Pravada line of shit Kush! High Times can eat my ass too claiming that RP is such a great breeder! Hey HP I would save yourself some time and toss that Sour Kush bean in the trash bro, their Sour Kush line sucks ass IMHO. 

My rooms are completely sealed no light leaks, I trasplant 3 times at most and I don't fuck with the roots at all when I do, I stay up on watering. Just don't fucking know how this is my fault but I am not even going to waist my time writing to the Tude or RP, just going to stop buying from them. It's funny how I get clones or reg seeds from somewhere else and I don't get hermie's???????? Oh well part of growing.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 10, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Here is a pic update of my bad ass Reserva Pravada Sour Kush aka "Headband"! Another fucking hermie from the great Reserva Pravada line of shit Kush! High Times can eat my ass too claiming that RP is such a great breeder! Hey HP I would save yourself some time and toss that Sour Kush bean in the trash bro, their Sour Kush line sucks ass IMHO.
> 
> My rooms are completely sealed no light leaks, I trasplant 3 times at most and I don't fuck with the roots at all when I do, I stay up on watering. Just don't fucking know how this is my fault but I am not even going to waist my time writing to the Tude or RP, just going to stop buying from them. It's funny how I get clones or reg seeds from somewhere else and I don't get hermie's???????? Oh well part of growing.
> 
> View attachment 1485994View attachment 1485995View attachment 1485996View attachment 1485997


Yep it sucks bro and the shitty thing is i just put the seed in a peat cube yesterday morning so by tonight hopefully breaking ground, lol.

We will see if its a hermi also, i want to toss it but it would make a good experiment since your pissed at the brand lol.

Well smoke a bowl and you'll forget about it.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 10, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Yep it sucks bro and the shitty thing is i just put the seed in a peat cube yesterday morning so by tonight hopefully breaking ground, lol.
> 
> We will see if its a hermi also, i want to toss it but it would make a good experiment since your pissed at the brand lol.
> 
> Well smoke a bowl and you'll forget about it.


What the hell would be so fucking funny?????  LOL no worries brotha I hope you don't get a hermie out of it. They aren't really big producers anyway so no biggie, I think I am just done with R/P and Kush in general. I just jared up my OG kush that I got done drying out and suprisingly it was 43 grams so I jarred it up and got the cure going. Oz per plant aint going to cut it! I don't care if it is knock out weed I just can't waist space growing plants that only put out a zip. Gl on your RP hermie bean, if yours doesn't I will flip the fuck out!  I don't know what the hell could be causing this problem if it is my fault?????? 

I would love to do this right up RP shitty breeding asshole


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 10, 2011)

lol im sorry bro just giving u a hard time, haha.

Im sure it was the bean and not anything your doing.

I will never buy any of there brand seeds for sure. sticking to landraces and tga subcool im going to be ordering a lot of i think. i have seen such great results and seems like a good rep. breeder.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 10, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> lol im sorry bro just giving u a hard time, haha.
> 
> Im sure it was the bean and not anything your doing.
> 
> I will never buy any of there brand seeds for sure. sticking to landraces and tga subcool im going to be ordering a lot of i think. i have seen such great results and seems like a good rep. breeder.


 
No no don't worry HP I was just talking shit! LOL The ol lady came home for lunch and we were laughing about it, I was waiting for you to talk more shit. I was in the Military for a lil while so I am quite good at talking shit! I rarely get offended! No worries man like I said I hope yours doesn't hermie on ya! I hate those fucking hermies!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 10, 2011)

lol now u know how i feel when i had the hermies lol

i gave them to u .......we should u extra protections....hahahaha..gross..lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah hermies are the fucking devil! It seems to be a part of growing and like I have said before, we will just weed out the hermies and move on. Keep the good strains around through clones.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 10, 2011)

Ya exactly im excited 2 of my afrodite clones rooted, but for some reason that blue cheese is being a picky bitch and none have rooted yet. 

I think i got the pheno they talk about being really superb bud, the one with the blue tint to it, the plant structure and stem color is showing it. It is also suppose to be a really sensitive to cloning and isnt the highest yeilding in the batch. but we will see i kind hope it is, and so far showing no signs of being a herm thank god!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 10, 2011)

sorry 2 hear about ur hermie bro, heard some good things and bad things about RP/DNA


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 10, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya exactly im excited 2 of my afrodite clones rooted, but for some reason that blue cheese is being a picky bitch and none have rooted yet.
> 
> I think i got the pheno they talk about being really superb bud, the one with the blue tint to it, the plant structure and stem color is showing it. It is also suppose to be a really sensitive to cloning and isnt the highest yeilding in the batch. but we will see i kind hope it is, and so far showing no signs of being a herm thank god!!


Shit bro I hope they take root for ya! I have had some that take a long time to root so keep them moist and give them time! Some of my clones take in a week or less and some take up to two weeks to take. Just give them time and make sure they are dead before you toss them. I just tossed one of my KF clones that i thought was dead and when I dumped out the pot the plant had roots! It was light green on the top and looked like shit but it was building a root structure. I wasn't to worried about it cus I am looking for some grow space to do some bubblegum as soon as you get your gum flowering!


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 10, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> sorry 2 hear about ur hermie bro, heard some good things and bad things about RP/DNA


Yeah no worries I am done with RP and DNA! They are one in the same and I think they had good strains but I think they are getting lazy now and taking shortcuts cus they are getting so much publicity and I think the all mighty dollar is ruling their life now. No worries though I just think they need a little more quality control on their seeds.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 10, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Shit bro I hope they take root for ya! I have had some that take a long time to root so keep them moist and give them time! Some of my clones take in a week or less and some take up to two weeks to take. Just give them time and make sure they are dead before you toss them. I just tossed one of my KF clones that i thought was dead and when I dumped out the pot the plant had roots! It was light green on the top and looked like shit but it was building a root structure. I wasn't to worried about it cus I am looking for some grow space to do some bubblegum as soon as you get your gum flowering!


ya as u say that i was really thinking about tossing one in, but i want to transplant in a 3gal before i do. i top them a couple of days ago and they seem to be doing fine. the 6 shoots under are just beg. to grow so there kinda small but im trying to throw a plant or 2 every week in the flower room so i dont run out of bud lol.

i threw 1 northern light in a 1gal in but just sexing it since it recovered nicely to topping also. the gum im going to transplant when i upgrade my light so i can have it a little higher so i dont get stretch from the 1gal.s plants 

just waitiing on the tax refund should be hrere any day now hahaha


----------



## Malikhar (Mar 11, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> just waitiing on the tax refund should be hrere any day now hahaha


Goto http://www.irs.gov/individuals/article/0,,id=96596,00.html and click "Where's my Refund?"


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 11, 2011)

Malikhar said:


> Goto http://www.irs.gov/individuals/article/0,,id=96596,00.html and click "Where's my Refund?"


Thanks dude


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 11, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> ya as u say that i was really thinking about tossing one in, but i want to transplant in a 3gal before i do. i top them a couple of days ago and they seem to be doing fine. the 6 shoots under are just beg. to grow so there kinda small but im trying to throw a plant or 2 every week in the flower room so i dont run out of bud lol.
> 
> i threw 1 northern light in a 1gal in but just sexing it since it recovered nicely to topping also. the gum im going to transplant when i upgrade my light so i can have it a little higher so i dont get stretch from the 1gal.s plants
> 
> just waitiing on the tax refund should be hrere any day now hahaha


Yeah getting the timing down and a constant harvest is kind of a pain in the ass! There are way to many variables in gorwing to keep a set schedule on plants. I have it down somewhat but I had that hermie so now I have a spot open in one of my flower rooms. None of my other plants are ready to go in yet due to height so I will just wait around till they get big enough. I don't want to throw a plant into flower just because there is space. I am waiting till my Wonder Woman or Snow white gets around 20-24 inces before I throw it in! I think it is around 16 now so not too much longer.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 11, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah getting the timing down and a constant harvest is kind of a pain in the ass! There are way to many variables in gorwing to keep a set schedule on plants. I have it down somewhat but I had that hermie so now I have a spot open in one of my flower rooms. None of my other plants are ready to go in yet due to height so I will just wait around till they get big enough. I don't want to throw a plant into flower just because there is space. I am waiting till my Wonder Woman or Snow white gets around 20-24 inces before I throw it in! I think it is around 16 now so not too much longer.


Right on dude ya if its a minimum of 12in. its good enough for me lol. I see people starting seed on 12-12 from seed and as soon as it reaches about 3 sets of nodes they take off so im not to worried about it i know plants will be smaller but as long as i get enough to last me doesnt really matter than lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 11, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Right on dude ya if its a minimum of 12in. its good enough for me lol. I see people starting seed on 12-12 from seed and as soon as it reaches about 3 sets of nodes they take off so im not to worried about it i know plants will be smaller but as long as i get enough to last me doesnt really matter than lol.


Well bro the ones that I grew up to 20 inches and topped once are now only 31 inches so plan on about a 50% stretch. I threw them into flower on 2-2 so they are done with their stretch. I like to veg as long as possible, the taller they are the more bud you will get off of them so why not grow them to their max? I am going for 24 in tall next time on the bubbas cus I got the room in my flower rooms for a 36in plant. LOL I would love a big ass bushy 3 ft plant full of frosty nugs!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 11, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Well bro the ones that I grew up to 20 inches and topped once are now only 31 inches so plan on about a 50% stretch. I threw them into flower on 2-2 so they are done with their stretch. I like to veg as long as possible, the taller they are the more bud you will get off of them so why not grow them to their max? I am going for 24 in tall next time on the bubbas cus I got the room in my flower rooms for a 36in plant. LOL I would love a big ass bushy 3 ft plant full of frosty nugs!


I totally understand, its just as of right now with my shed just getting going i have to throw smaller plants in, but once i get a stock built up and a better veg light i can actually raise higher than 1 inch from the tops.

i will be able to veg for longer, but for now every week i throw one or two plants in no matter what the size, lol. until i get some medicine in my closet lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 11, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> I totally understand, its just as of right now with my shed just getting going i have to throw smaller plants in, but once i get a stock built up and a better veg light i can actually raise higher than 1 inch from the tops.
> 
> i will be able to veg for longer, but for now every week i throw one or two plants in no matter what the size, lol. until i get some medicine in my closet lol


Yeah bro do what you do man! You gotta keep that smoke rolling in, and if you have a ton of beans/clones just get some plants producing some bud for ya.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 11, 2011)

Ya for sure, Just started watching trailer park boys and got thru the first season and its pretty good, lol.


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 11, 2011)

Make sure you watch the movies too. cart boy ftw


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 11, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Make sure you watch the movies too. cart boy ftw


nice for the tip....im actually downloading as soon as i read that lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey guys just scoped my chronic and wondering what you guys think. Chop her down or let her ride? She is close maybe another week? I am not hurting for weed or anything but I could use the room in the flower room. The thing that is pissing me off is she is growing new white hairs while the lower buds are amber and pulling back into the buds.


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 14, 2011)

I see Amber, so if it were me I would wish I had drowned her yesterday. How many days so far? I took mine between 8 and 9 weeks.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 14, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> I see Amber, so if it were me I would wish I had drowned her yesterday. How many days so far? I took mine between 8 and 9 weeks.


56.5 - Serious Seeds Chronic - Chronic

Yeah I am thinking that she is real close to being done. Almost two months into flower so she is close, I just don't want to let her go to long. She is so far into flower I know she has gone through any fattening stage, so now it is just waiting around for the hairs to amber up and trichs to get milkey but I would say from the pic's that they are 80% cloudy and like you said I see a few amber in there so I may just dissregard the hairs and go off the trich colors.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 14, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> 56.5 - Serious Seeds Chronic - Chronic
> 
> Yeah I am thinking that she is real close to being done. Almost two months into flower so she is close, I just don't want to let her go to long. She is so far into flower I know she has gone through any fattening stage, so now it is just waiting around for the hairs to amber up and trichs to get milkey but I would say from the pic's that they are 80% cloudy and like you said I see a few amber in there so I may just dissregard the hairs and go off the trich colors.


dude they look good to me, i would flush and wait a week to harvest.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 14, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> dude they look good to me, i would flush and wait a week to harvest.


It has been getting nothing but regular water for 1.5 weeks so far. I am probably going to do a lil of both yours and ras ideas. I will keep a scope on her and if she gets anymore amber that pig is comming down. Thanks guys! I need to get back to my ladies. I came in for a few seconds to get some tea and I jumped on here and I get sucked in! LOL Thanks again guys.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 14, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> It has been getting nothing but regular water for 1.5 weeks so far. I am probably going to do a lil of both yours and ras ideas. I will keep a scope on her and if she gets anymore amber that pig is comming down. Thanks guys! I need to get back to my ladies. I came in for a few seconds to get some tea and I jumped on here and I get sucked in! LOL Thanks again guys.


haha awesome dude ya im sure you know what to do....hahaha


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 14, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> dude they look good to me, i would flush and wait a week to harvest.


Flushing is unnecessary imo, but I use soil-less and organic nutes.



Howard Stern said:


> It has been getting nothing but regular water for 1.5 weeks so far. I am probably going to do a lil of both yours and ras ideas. ...


Not sure if I posted this in this thread yet, or not. I suggest you read it, if you haven't already.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 14, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Flushing is unnecessary imo, but I use soil-less and organic nutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to set some time aside for that one brotha! Thanks for the link I will read it for sure!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 14, 2011)

NO WAY.. your growing SNOW WHITE????????? sorry just flippin some pages here and you just made my day!!!!!!!!!!!!! i just started growing her 2 AGAIN, for the second time.. man... snow white is my fav fav fav next to super lemon haze.. dosent she make you all hot and tingely...hahahahahaha


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok here are some pic's of my Purple shana! Believe it or not the pic's don't even do her justice! This is by far the frostiest plant I have ever grown or seen! I am going to keep this whore around for sure! And I don't give two shits if she turns purple or not. I will rename her cus I got her at some co-op about 3 hrs from my place so I don't even know if I could get more. Enjoy yourself HP and cover your keyboard before you look at the pic's!!!!!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 14, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> NO WAY.. your growing SNOW WHITE????????? sorry just flippin some pages here and you just made my day!!!!!!!!!!!!! i just started growing her 2 AGAIN, for the second time.. man... snow white is my fav fav fav next to super lemon haze.. dosent she make you all hot and tingely...hahahahahaha


I just threw my first one into flower so don't know yet about the SW but I will in about 2 months!  Will she get as frosty as my Purple Shana?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 14, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Ok here are some pic's of my Purple shana! Believe it or not the pic's don't even do her justice! This is by far the frostiest plant I have ever grown or seen! I am going to keep this whore around for sure! And I don't give two shits if she turns purple or not. I will rename her cus I got her at some co-op about 3 hrs from my place so I don't even know if I could get more. Enjoy yourself HP and cover your keyboard before you look at the pic's!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1493677View attachment 1493675View attachment 1493674View attachment 1493673View attachment 1493672


OMG/////////////////////////////////////////akwdioanksdcjhiasdcnjksd//////////////////////cleanedthe keyboard......space key kinda glued


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 14, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> I just threw my first one into flower so don't know yet about the SW but I will in about 2 months!  Will she get as frosty as my Purple Shana?


Howard, this is a really beautiful picture. 
There is an amazing separation on the trichomes in such a perfecto way. Like they are all aligned at the exact same distance or something.. it looks so outta this world.
shes very very frosty... in a very speckled way.
Snow White is the kinda frost that is overwhelming, like piles of snow. like you can take a butter knife and sweep off her frost and then wanna lick the knife with your tonge!lol
the high is unbelieveable, you made a very good choice.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 14, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Howard, this is a really beautiful picture.
> There is an amazing separation on the trichomes in such a perfecto way. Like they are all aligned at the exact same distance or something.. it looks so outta this world.
> shes very very frosty... in a very speckled way.
> Snow White is the kinda frost that is overwhelming, like piles of snow. like you can take a butter knife and sweep off her frost and then wanna lick the knife with your tonge!lol
> the high is unbelieveable, you made a very good choice.


Thanks bro I can't wait on that plant. I also have Wonder Woman going right now, two of each. I love Nirvana, their bubblelicious strain is a fav of mine also right now. That one is also a very frosty plant but not as big as the PS. I have a ton of seeds right now and your makeing me want to order some more Snow White beans!


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 14, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> OMG/////////////////////////////////////////akwdioanksdcjhiasdcnjksd//////////////////////cleanedthe keyboard......space key kinda glued


LOL Can't wait to get you some PS to grow yourself HP!  Maybe later I will breed it to the Bubblegum?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 14, 2011)

_this is about the snow white seeds. damn this thread is fast.._ 

ahahahahah, you should, you should...


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 14, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> LOL Can't wait to get you some PS to grow yourself HP!  Maybe later I will breed it to the Bubblegum?


Woo that would be amazing wouldnt it hahaha, i think my two bubblegum are going to be good, they have a nice purple going in the stem right now.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 14, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Woo that would be amazing wouldnt it hahaha, i think my two bubblegum are going to be good, they have a nice purple going in the stem right now.


I am one of the most impaitient people in the world! I wish those bubblegum were in week 7 of flower already!  I really can't wait till I get the thumbs up on weather to seed those out or not. I seriously have been thinking about just starting them when you throw them into flower just to get a head start! LOL I can't fucking wait to see your bubblegum ladies in flower. I just thought about it............... What if you get males? Holly shit I will be pissed!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2011)

HI Howard, I hope your well. I was wondering if you could post some pictures of your Bassett Hound cutie for me! thanks dude!!!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 16, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> I am one of the most impaitient people in the world! I wish those bubblegum were in week 7 of flower already!  I really can't wait till I get the thumbs up on weather to seed those out or not. I seriously have been thinking about just starting them when you throw them into flower just to get a head start! LOL I can't fucking wait to see your bubblegum ladies in flower. I just thought about it............... What if you get males? Holly shit I will be pissed!


 haha if i get 2 males im going to be pissed. i hope i would at least get one. i hope so. 

i wanna see that hound to i use to run them for bear, well not bassets but walkers and blue ticks, and a little black and tans.


----------



## greengenez (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Howard Stern has a english bulldog named bianca. lol. 
Looks like I'm gonna have to try that snow white now. (Does the list of wants ever get smaller?)

That pet lady on Howards show was hilarious.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 16, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> haha if i get 2 males im going to be pissed. i hope i would at least get one. i hope so.
> 
> i wanna see that hound to i use to run them for bear, well not bassets but walkers and blue ticks, and a little black and tans.


You said you wanted to see my dog? I can find some pic's. Oh and have you guys seen that Austrailian fat kid that fucks up that bully? LOL it is funny as fuck! Google it guys jsut type Austrailian kid bully.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 16, 2011)

greengenez said:


> I'm pretty sure Howard Stern has a english bulldog named bianca. lol.
> Looks like I'm gonna have to try that snow white now. (Does the list of wants ever get smaller?)
> 
> That pet lady on Howards show was hilarious.


I was literaly in tears when that lady was arguing with Ronie, I was glad I wasn't in public when I was listening to that cus I was crying laughing so hard! And yeah he does have a bulldog and two cats, Apple and Walter


----------



## greengenez (Mar 16, 2011)

I see you're current. The test is over you must be Howard. Sorry for the Hi-jack. Just a fan.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;UrxQA_oywBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrxQA_oywBo[/video]


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 16, 2011)

greengenez said:


> I see you're current. The test is over you must be Howard. Sorry for the Hi-jack. Just a fan.


I can't say that i am the biggest but I am one of the biggest Howard Stern fans!  Don't ever worry about jacking my thread if it has to do with Howard! I listen to him all day long every day. I have every show on my external hardrive from 2006 saved so when he isn't live I just listen to old shows. Love Howard and I love to see fans of his on here!


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 16, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> [video=youtube;UrxQA_oywBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrxQA_oywBo[/video]


Yeah I fucking love that video! Fucking punk ass kid got his bully ass rocked! I would beat the shit out of my son if I found out he was picking on someone like that just to look cool. That kid damn near knocked his ass out and I would have knocked out my son if he was doing that! If I was the fat kids dad I would be pissed that he didn't kick that fuck in the face when he was down!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 16, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I fucking love that video! Fucking punk ass kid got his bully ass rocked! I would beat the shit out of my son if I found out he was picking on someone like that just to look cool. That kid damn near knocked his ass out and I would have knocked out my son if he was doing that! If I was the fat kids dad I would be pissed that he didn't kick that fuck in the face when he was down!


Ya dude the skinny kid is a punk ass bitch for sure, with hit hat and shit haha......did u see the fat kid at the beg. get knocked hard with a punch. and didnt even phase him just looked right back at him lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2011)

hahaha, your hardcore Howard! Have you ever had the opportunity to meet the real Howard? Do you look like the real Howard? hahahahahah


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 16, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya dude the skinny kid is a punk ass bitch for sure, with hit hat and shit haha......did u see the fat kid at the beg. get knocked hard with a punch. and didnt even phase him just looked right back at him lol


Yeah I love seeing the fat kid take that punk out! It has probably been a long time coming and the skinny kid just picked the wrong fucking day to pick on him!  

[video=youtube;UzfY-aXGcBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzfY-aXGcBY[/video]


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 16, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahaha, your hardcore Howard! Have you ever had the opportunity to meet the real Howard? Do you look like the real Howard? hahahahahah


I have never had the honor of meeting Mr. Stern but I would love to! He is going to be on the cover or Rolling Stone this issue. They did like a nine page peice on Howard he is also on the cover. So please go out and buy it or if you can read it online do that.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2011)

ok, i will read it Howard! i like reading magazines. Are you a fan of Michael Savage?


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 16, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ok, i will read it Howard! i like reading magazines. Are you a fan of Michael Savage?


No I haven't heard of him. I will look into him though, is he a radio guy? If so I probably wouldn't listen to him. Alot of people try to copy what Stern has done but they can't. Stern is honest and says what he thinks, you can't copy someone being themselves!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2011)

yeah, Howard is straight up and a real natural... 
Michael Savage is an outrageous Political talk show host (radio).. or was .. he keeps getting taken off the air in many cities due to his radical thinking. 
He has even been put on the "terrorist" list and banned from entering the UK. He says hes an "Independent" but loves loves loves to reem liberals. 
Like Howard, he comes from NYC, jewish background.. hes really really funny and completely radically outrageous.. to be honest I cannot believe someone hasnt tried to kill him. I really think you would like him ALOT! he has a website, but getting him live is the real shit, the only way i think you can really appreciate his personality.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 16, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah, Howard is straight up and a real natural...
> Michael Savage is an outrageous Political talk show host (radio).. or was .. he keeps getting taken off the air in many cities due to his radical thinking.
> He has even been put on the "terrorist" list and banned from entering the UK. He says hes an "Independent" but loves loves loves to reem liberals.
> Like Howard, he comes from NYC, jewish background.. hes really really funny and completely radically outrageous.. to be honest I cannot believe someone hasnt tried to kill him. I really think you would like him ALOT! he has a website, but getting him live is the real shit, the only way i think you can really appreciate his personality.


I'll check it out, thanks for the tip. I also don't follow a party line, I am right in the middle on most of my beliefs. As long as he makes sense when ripping up liberals I am cool with that. If he is just another douche like Rush Limba then I don't have time for shitheads like that. My brother probably knows who he is I will ask him.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2011)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Oh my god... your tooooo fuckin funny.... is this for real...?????????????????????


----------



## greengenez (Mar 16, 2011)

Bubba is gone, he ran a close second, now its up to Riley Martin to fill the spot. Now that cat is one far out dude.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 16, 2011)

greengenez said:


> Bubba is gone, he ran a close second, now its up to Riley Martin to fill the spot. Now that cat is one far out dude.


Yeah Riley is crazy! It is funny when Howard plays clips of his shows or when it comes time to renew his year. But his show is just to much for me to hang in there with.


----------



## greengenez (Mar 17, 2011)

HEYYY OHHHH! I was kidding about number two, but I do enjoy how thought out his lunacy is. Ahhhhh you see what I'm saying.(my best riley impression in type).
Okay, I have done enough damage to your thread. I apologize. If your ever in the mitten of the states, your welcome here. (Fist bump,then secret sanitize)


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 17, 2011)

greengenez said:


> HEYYY OHHHH! I was kidding about number two, but I do enjoy how thought out his lunacy is. Ahhhhh you see what I'm saying.(my best riley impression in type).
> Okay, I have done enough damage to your thread. I apologize. If your ever in the mitten of the states, your welcome here. (Fist bump,then secret sanitize)


Like I said don't worry about the thread when it comes to Howard!  I can't wait for todays show! Get the kidies off to school just in time to catch the East coast replay.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 17, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Like I said don't worry about the thread when it comes to Howard!  I can't wait for todays show! Get the kidies off to school just in time to catch the East coast replay.


haha howard a true die hard


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 17, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> haha howard a true die hard


Yeah for sure bro! Me and a buddy just took down my Chronic and we listened to Howard all day! LOL It's hard to trim when you are laughing! Got quite a bit off the chronic though, she wasn't nearly as frosty as my bubbas but she smelled amazing! Can't wait to smoke that whore.  Here are some pic's guys.



Here's a pic of my current smoke. Got a lil OG left and what is left of my 4 bubbas! Been smoking a lil!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 17, 2011)

Dude all of that looks amazing, i bet that bubba is tasty looks like it in the jar. and that chronic looks great also.


----------



## Malikhar (Mar 17, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah for sure bro! Me and a buddy just took down my Chronic and we listened to Howard all day! LOL It's hard to trim when you are laughing! Got quite a bit off the chronic though, she wasn't nearly as frosty as my bubbas but she smelled amazing! Can't wait to smoke that whore.  Here are some pic's guys.
> 
> View attachment 1499566View attachment 1499563View attachment 1499560
> 
> ...


All I have to say about pic number 4 is "Cha Ching!"


----------



## greengenez (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks good. How tall did that chronic finish out?


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 17, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Dude all of that looks amazing, i bet that bubba is tasty looks like it in the jar. and that chronic looks great also.


Thanks bro, the bubba is some good smoke! The OG my buddy told me that after he smokes it he is done! LOL Lights out after he smokes it, he said he has a realy hard time keeping track of time on that shit.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 17, 2011)

greengenez said:


> Looks good. How tall did that chronic finish out?


FUCK! I didn't measure it before I cut that pig. I wasn't to worried about it cus I am not going to keep that strain around. It wasn't that frosty so I doubt I am going to order more seeds. It was a big producer though. But I am going for a middle ground between output and quality.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 17, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Thanks bro, the bubba is some good smoke! The OG my buddy told me that after he smokes it he is done! LOL Lights out after he smokes it, he said he has a realy hard time keeping track of time on that shit.


Awesome well i just planted the OG kush hopefully breaks ground soon., where has crypt been lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 18, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Awesome well i just planted the OG kush hopefully breaks ground soon., where has crypt been lol


The OG Kush wasn't from seed it was from a cutting so I have no idea how the RP OG Kush is going to grow. On and I miss crypt too! He was growing and he was supposed to post pic's of his grow in my thread but I haven't heard anything from him. hope all is well!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 18, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> The OG Kush wasn't from seed it was from a cutting so I have no idea how the RP OG Kush is going to grow. On and I miss crypt too! He was growing and he was supposed to post pic's of his grow in my thread but I haven't heard anything from him. hope all is well!


I know i hope everything is cool. Forgot about the OG you have told me before lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey Howard, this is a really spectacular photo.. I like your chip clips..hahaha.. what a clever idea!! your so funny "cant wait to smoke the whore"lol
ahhahah .. so is Robyn still on with Howard..?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 18, 2011)

I just noticed we have the same dehumidifier in our drying areas, do u run it 24hrs when u got buds drying.

i use a closet and crack the door open with a fan blowing fresh air in with that in the room running 24hrs. jsut curious on what u do.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Howard, this is a really spectacular photo.. I like your chip clips..hahaha.. what a clever idea!! your so funny "cant wait to smoke the whore"lol
> ahhahah .. so is Robyn still on with Howard..?


Thanks, they aren't chip clips though they were just some clips that I bought at the Hated Wal Mart. They were in the laundry isle I just picked them up cus they looked like they would last a while. Oh yeah Robin is still on, she is into all kinds of crazy shit now. She is a weird lady but I would do her!


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 18, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> I just noticed we have the same dehumidifier in our drying areas, do u run it 24hrs when u got buds drying.
> 
> i use a closet and crack the door open with a fan blowing fresh air in with that in the room running 24hrs. jsut curious on what u do.


Yeah bro if I have bud in there that de-humidifeir is on all the time. Once I jar it up I turn off the fans and the de-humidifier. I wish I could dry mine upstairs in the closet, but my luck the damn kids would find it and ask me all kinds of questions.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 18, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> I know i hope everything is cool. Forgot about the OG you have told me before lol.


Yeah no worries brotha, I hope those beans grow out to be a great OG line. But I don't know if I am going to fuck with kush much more. Too much time for so little. There are way to many strains out there to be sitting around fucking with Kush!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 18, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah bro if I have bud in there that de-humidifeir is on all the time. Once I jar it up I turn off the fans and the de-humidifier. I wish I could dry mine upstairs in the closet, but my luck the damn kids would find it and ask me all kinds of questions.


Ya that's for sure don't want the kids to find it lol, Ya kush it cool and all but I'm not looking to buy any of the beans


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah it seems that kush is more of a trend right now. Like I said there are enough good strains out there that can put out some good weight so why fuck with a low producing strain?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 18, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah it seems that kush is more of a trend right now. Like I said there are enough good strains out there that can put out some good weight so why fuck with a low producing strain?


Taste, high, could be a lot of reasons why people grow it. Me, doesn't matter I try it once and if it's good keep it and if it's bad

Toss it and the clones I took off of it. But might as well try a couple  fuck it.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 19, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Taste, high, could be a lot of reasons why people grow it. Me, doesn't matter I try it once and if it's good keep it and if it's bad
> 
> Toss it and the clones I took off of it. But might as well try a couple  fuck it.


Yeah I gotta work on the wifes truck today, and paint my kitchen! LOL my buddy also wants me to help him finish his garage/ drywall and build a grow room!  I have a feeling this is going to be a busy ass week.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 19, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I gotta work on the wifes truck today, and paint my kitchen! LOL my buddy also wants me to help him finish his garage/ drywall and build a grow room!  I have a feeling this is going to be a busy ass week.


Wow so much to do so little time, i totally feel u there.

help build a grow thats awesome, they tend to always come out better than the grows i do for myself since im not rushing and take my time lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 19, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Wow so much to do so little time, i totally feel u there.
> 
> help build a grow thats awesome, they tend to always come out better than the grows i do for myself since im not rushing and take my time lol.


Yeah we have to get his garage finished first, then also we have to get him a MMJ card then we can start. I don't want to put the carage before the horse kinda thing. Got the ol ladys truck finished, it was the rear wheel cylinder pissing brake fluid all over the ground. I was happy I only had to take apart some of the breaks. I hate doing drum breaks! now it's onto the kitchen.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 19, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah we have to get his garage finished first, then also we have to get him a MMJ card then we can start. I don't want to put the carage before the horse kinda thing. Got the ol ladys truck finished, it was the rear wheel cylinder pissing brake fluid all over the ground. I was happy I only had to take apart some of the breaks. I hate doing drum breaks! now it's onto the kitchen.


ya bro drum breaks suck for sure. and i hate fucking with wheel cyclinders for sure.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah I got that knocked out so now the ol lady can stop her SUV! LOL Just got the kitchen knocked out also. It is amazing to me how people just move into their house and do nothing! We got our house and in ten years the only thing the fucking people that owned it before us did was paint some shit orange color in the living room and put up some aweful wall paper trim randomly throughout the house! We have been living here a little less than two years and we remodled the kitchen, granit countertops, raised the back window, extended out the cabnits to better use space in kitchen, painted the living room, kitchen, bedrooms, new door handles throughout the house, and many other small upgrades like putting in a grow room!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL We got the first time home buyers tax thing and first thing we did was dump that into the kitchen. We ended up buying our countertops through Home Depot but when we went to look at the stones we obviously loved the expensive ones. So we settled on a stone called Magma. It is fucking amazing and I am glad we shit the extra money for it. 
Here is a link of the raw stone, ours looked almost exactly like this one. We had to buy two! 
 There is alot of movement in the stone, that is why we picked it. It looks amazing in our house. 
And here is a pic of a kitchen with it in there. 

I would post pic's of my kitchen but I am on the laptop right now. Anyway there is always something to do when you buy a house I hate when people just buy a house do nothing to it and expect to cash in on their way out! As long as they don't live in my neighborhood then I guess I don't care. But others doing nothing to their houses where I live brings my value down.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 21, 2011)

Here we go guys and gals. First three are of my Purple Shana, she is getting close!!!  Can't wait for that pig to be done! I have 4 of them going right now. Can't wait she looks great, pic 3 is of my flower room, and I think pic 4 is another pic of my PS.



Here are some pics of my veg room, pic 4 is of my 1 Purple shana clone left. The plants in the Home Depot pots are my Super Silver Haze, and I also have some Herculies in there, Purple Haze, AK-48, Sour Disel, Bubblelicious, bubblegummer and probably some others.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 21, 2011)

Dam dude....... u have to make hash with that PS like no joke, and if u getting some rolling papers roll a fat J than roll it on those sugar leafs let dry for 10min than light it up OMG u will be amazed.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 21, 2011)

mighty delicious Howard.. I love the dark green color this plant produces, makes the trichomes look so sparkely!!!
Would you be so kind to show some trichome images? can you get rid of the date display, its like 5 years ago and is kinda ugly.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 21, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Dam dude....... u have to make hash with that PS like no joke, and if u getting some rolling papers roll a fat J than roll it on those sugar leafs let dry for 10min than light it up OMG u will be amazed.


Shit bro glad I could get on here! Damn 403 error. Well I am going to take those sugar leaves and make butter for a friend. His wife has cancer and she is on massive ammounts of pain killers and the butter makes her feel better. She can make cookies and other shit to help her out so I will be doing that with the sugar leaves and I will be smoking the bud!  I swear the pic's don't do it justice! the PS ladies just look covered in frost! You will see when you grow one HP!


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 21, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> mighty delicious Howard.. I love the dark green color this plant produces, makes the trichomes look so sparkely!!!
> Would you be so kind to show some trichome images? can you get rid of the date display, its like 5 years ago and is kinda ugly.


Like I told HP those pic's don't do it justice! It will be cool to compair my PS to my Snow White. The SW is supposed to get supper frosty so we will see. I also don't want to show trich pic's cus I learned quickly that if you keep scoping your trich's you damage the trich's around it. So when the plant looks closer to being done I will for sure scope it and ask you guys what you think. Oh and the shit camera I have burns through batteries fast! So I don't bother reseting the time every time I have to change the batteries. Trust me I am looking for a camera with a rechargable batterie in it. The rechargable batteries that I have gotten for my current camera haven't worked.

If I misspelled a shitload of words don't worry I am fucking high out of my mind!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 22, 2011)

Yay ps is the shizzy bizzy


----------



## greengenez (Mar 22, 2011)

Damn dude. That counter top is some nice stuff. That'll look great with that Purple Shana sitting on it. Impressive all the way around.


----------



## greengenez (Mar 22, 2011)

Can't believe I missed Black on Black. king cracks me up. Used to love it when Artie did his impression.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 22, 2011)

greengenez said:


> Can't believe I missed Black on Black. king cracks me up. Used to love it when Artie did his impression.


Yeah I checked all my torrent sites and the WDM site and can't find it. I wasn't really looking foward to that show, I only really listen to Howard, I don't even like the wrapup show!


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 22, 2011)

[video]http://www.drdre.com/kush/[/video] 
Hey guys this is my new ringtone! LOL just cut out where Snoop Dogg comes in and made it my ringtone on my I-phone. Aint no seeds in my sack!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 22, 2011)

do yu like robyn?


----------



## greengenez (Mar 22, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> do yu like robyn?


I love to hate her.lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 22, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> do yu like robyn?


I love Robin most of the time, but when she gets on her healthy food crap or plugs her charity sites it gets anoying. Other than that I think she is an ireplaceable part of the show.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 23, 2011)

greengenez said:


> Can't believe I missed Black on Black. king cracks me up. Used to love it when Artie did his impression.


Hey that show is up on demonoid if you can get in there to download it.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey thanks for the invites bro, im checking them out right now  im Hotphyer on both


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 23, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Hey thanks for the invites bro, im checking them out right now  im Hotphyer on both


Yeah bro if you get on Demonoid then you will be able to download Stern!  Then we can talk about the shows!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 23, 2011)

haha k ill check it out right now is it the rss feeds


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 23, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> haha k ill check it out right now is it the rss feeds


I don't know I just jump into there and type Howard Stern, and if you do search them only download the ones that are put up by WDM. He is the bomb!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 23, 2011)

Well i typed in the search and come up with yesterdays show on XM and listening to it now, IM a Gayy PApa song was the beg. lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah todays show isn't up bro! It will be later WDM is probably sleeping in today. If I were you I would start out at the beginning of this month. Howard only works Mon-Thur and he may start cutting down to three shows here soon to get ready to retire. Yesterdays show was cool! They had the sadest listener contest, and the winner gets to feel up a Penthouse pet!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 23, 2011)

nice ya im at the part them calling about the guy dating younger woman. and feelin up on them haha


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 23, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> nice ya im at the part them calling about the guy dating younger woman. and feelin up on them haha


If ya do what I do I put them on my I-phone and take it everywhere with me. I pay for Sirius and download it. Howard is the bomb! Check out and see if you can get into this site HP, it has all the Howard shows up for download.

http://vault.wushdishmeen.net/


----------



## greengenez (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Damon Jones (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice grows bro I had to stop in and check your grows out been awhile but keep it up 1 day i'll get this craft down.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2011)

[youtube]8bfgrj_62-Y[/youtube]HEY HEY HOWARD.! hope your good!!!! Remember the shows with Sam Kinison.. man, i loved that dude!!!!! He was good friends with howard and when he came on it was the best!!!!! heres Sam doing it up.. RIP forever .. one of the Funniest under rated comedians EVER!!!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 27, 2011)

Sam was the best Doc! He was always a great interview and also a great friend of the show. Very sad that he died and a great loss to the world IMHO!


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 27, 2011)

Damon Jones said:


> Nice grows bro I had to stop in and check your grows out been awhile but keep it up 1 day i'll get this craft down.


We are all still learning this craft! It takes time and no matter how long you do it you can always learn something new about these plants.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh and I am on vacation right now with the fam, we are at a water park right now so later tonight I am going to get all blazed up and get back out there and ride some rides! They are fun sober so I think going down the slides high as fuck should be fun or realy crazy! We will see.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 27, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Oh and I am on vacation right now with the fam, we are at a water park right now so later tonight I am going to get all blazed up and get back out there and ride some rides! They are fun sober so I think going down the slides high as fuck should be fun or realy crazy! We will see.


Oh u know u will have a blast bro, i cant wait to have kids and do all that fun shit.!!!!....LUCKY!!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 27, 2011)

specially high u know it will be a blast all fucking zippin down some water slides and shit hell ya


----------



## Malikhar (Mar 28, 2011)

So how was the park bro? Hopefully u didn't forget how to swim, all fucked up and everything.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 30, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Oh u know u will have a blast bro, i cant wait to have kids and do all that fun shit.!!!!....LUCKY!!!


Not Lucky at all! Man I can not stress it enough to you not to have kids! They take up your whole life, not saying that I regret having kids but you better be sure that your marriage is ready for one and also your paycheck. Kids suck for the most part, I would wait till you and your ol lady are setup in your jobs before having kids. Anyway we had a great time. the slides were dark as fuck and the part where the slide drops off is way more fucked up when it is dark! It was a blast! Had a great time and now it is time to take care of my green ladies!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 31, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Not Lucky at all! Man I can not stress it enough to you not to have kids! They take up your whole life, not saying that I regret having kids but you better be sure that your marriage is ready for one and also your paycheck. Kids suck for the most part, I would wait till you and your ol lady are setup in your jobs before having kids. Anyway we had a great time. the slides were dark as fuck and the part where the slide drops off is way more fucked up when it is dark! It was a blast! Had a great time and now it is time to take care of my green ladies!


Nice bro I'm glad you had a good time, ya we aren't expecting anything soon haha, want to be married for a year at least and have some good fininacial backing.


----------



## greengenez (Mar 31, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Not Lucky at all! Man I can not stress it enough to you not to have kids! They take up your whole life, not saying that I regret having kids but you better be sure that your marriage is ready for one and also your paycheck. Kids suck for the most part, I would wait till you and your ol lady are setup in your jobs before having kids. Anyway we had a great time. the slides were dark as fuck and the part where the slide drops off is way more fucked up when it is dark! It was a blast! Had a great time and now it is time to take care of my green ladies!


 Wise advice. You dont want to have kids and find out your married to someone named ass napkin.lol That's trouble.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2011)

ahahha, howard , im sooooo glad you made it back ALIVE from your trip!!!!!!!!!! 
im missed you!!!!!!!!
I hear you on the whole KID Deal..thats why the doc never had or has or will have any of those little fuckers.
hahahahha,but i bet your kids are awesome..they are certainly lucky to have a father like you... damn i wish i did!!!!!!
a daddy with killer dope, an amazing sense of humor, and did i say all that dreamy green weed.. a def dream come true!!!!!!
have a great weekend Howard!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 1, 2011)

> those little fuckers.


aww she'll make a good mum one day lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 3, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ahahha, howard , im sooooo glad you made it back ALIVE from your trip!!!!!!!!!!
> im missed you!!!!!!!!
> I hear you on the whole KID Deal..thats why the doc never had or has or will have any of those little fuckers.
> hahahahha,but i bet your kids are awesome..they are certainly lucky to have a father like you... damn i wish i did!!!!!!
> ...


Thanks hon. Oh and I am glad that you have the sense not to have kids! They are great most of the time but they are a huge drain on your money, time and marriage! I reccomend people don't have kids untill your over 30! That will give you time to actualy build on your marriage and also your carier. When you have kids you can't stay late or do the extra shit they need done at work to make yourself stand out and get promotions. So your job suffers also with kids. I don't wish I never had kids but I do sometimes think about how life would be different without kids! Now my wife and I are just waiting till they are all 18 so we can spend some real time with eachother!  There are too many people in this world anyway so the more people like you doc that don't have kids the better! Trust me Doc you aren't missing out on much!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey guys here is a pic of my new gun that I am going to get on Fathers Day!  It is a Springfield Armory XDM .45! Man that is a huge round! I have a .357 mini mag right now but I went down with a buddy looking at guns and fell in love with this little pig, so I came home and pouted till the ol lady offered to get me one for Fathers day! LOL I can't fucking wait to pick that baby up!


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice, I am way overdue to get a new pistol. I already got a 9mm and a .45. Next on my list is either a backup gun for my pocket or a FN Five seveN.


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice, I am way overdue to get a new pistol. I already got a 9mm and a .45. Next on my list is either a backup gun for my pocket or a FN Five seveN.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 3, 2011)

thats sick dude, i need a new gun!!!

i want a 44mag to match my 44mag lever-action run same


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 3, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Nice, I am way overdue to get a new pistol. I already got a 9mm and a .45. Next on my list is either a backup gun for my pocket or a FN Five seveN.


It always seems like we are over due for a new gun!  I have been busy as fuck lately so I am glad I had some time to go down and put some money down on that gun. Hope you Get your gun soon Ras. You know as much as I do that it only takes time for you to say yes to yourself! There is always something else to spend money on, you just have to make your mind up to spend it on a gun!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 3, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> thats sick dude, i need a new gun!!!
> 
> i want a 44mag to match my 44mag lever-action run same


 
If you are talking about the older lever action rifles I am down bro! I have been wanting an old revolver or lever action rifle from the old west, and I also have a double barrel shotgun on my list and I also want a 50 cal sniper rifle and a granade launcher for the under side of my AR-15! LOL now I am really sounding like a crazy person! LOL


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 3, 2011)

haha ya it looks old but its fairly new, but it hold 10 rounds and kicks like a .22 haha its amazing sounds like a cannon though.


MaRlin 44mag 1894 model


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 4, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> haha ya it looks old but its fairly new, but it hold 10 rounds and kicks like a .22 haha its amazing sounds like a cannon though.
> View attachment 1531912
> 
> MaRlin 44mag 1894 model


Fucking awesome bro! That thing looks sick as fuck! I love it!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 4, 2011)

Finaly got some pics that did this Purple Shana some justice!  I took down one of them and I will be taking the other one down tomorrow. It was hard trimming this plant due to all the resin on the leaves! I didn't really want to cut any off. But the cuttings will make some AMAZING butter for my lady friend that is batteling cancer. That is the only thing that made me feel good about cutting the leaves off knowing that they will not go to waist. H/P eat your fucking heart out!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 4, 2011)

wow Howard, your Purple Shana is really really beautiful. Thats really nice of you to make the butter for your friend who needs help with her pain. Did i miss your smoke report on this weed? Please let me know what its like. Oh, did that Rolling Stone with Howards interview come out yet?
Peace 
doc A T


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 4, 2011)

yummy, do want


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 4, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow Howard, your Purple Shana is really really beautiful. Thats really nice of you to make the butter for your friend who needs help with her pain. Did i miss your smoke report on this weed? Please let me know what its like. Oh, did that Rolling Stone with Howards interview come out yet?
> Peace
> doc A T


Thanks hon and no there wasn't a smoke report on this, but I will give you one in a week for sure! I expect to be knocked out by this one! And the Sone issue is out but it is getting sold out all around the country. I keep checking but I am sure I will have to get one off the net. No worries though I will do it for sure. I have this wild idea and hope that the people that I got this Shana from didn't save any clones of their own and I will be the only person that has this strain!  LOL that would be cool.


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 4, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> yummy, do want


Shit bro if we lived closer I would for sure hook you up!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 4, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Finaly got some pics that did this Purple Shana some justice!  I took down one of them and I will be taking the other one down tomorrow. It was hard trimming this plant due to all the resin on the leaves! I didn't really want to cut any off. But the cuttings will make some AMAZING butter for my lady friend that is batteling cancer. That is the only thing that made me feel good about cutting the leaves off knowing that they will not go to waist. H/P eat your fucking heart out!
> 
> View attachment 1532098View attachment 1532096View attachment 1532095View attachment 1532094View attachment 1532089


Hands down amazing, those look so yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I new you would love this one haha where is crypt dam it lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 5, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Hands down amazing, those look so yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I new you would love this one haha where is crypt dam it lol


Yeah can't wait to let you all know how the smoke is off that PS. And Crypt isn't going to be on here anymore I don't think. Sad to see him go but he has his reasons.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Thanks hon and no there wasn't a smoke report on this, but I will give you one in a week for sure! I expect to be knocked out by this one! And the Sone issue is out but it is getting sold out all around the country. I keep checking but I am sure I will have to get one off the net. No worries though I will do it for sure. I have this wild idea and hope that the people that I got this Shana from didn't save any clones of their own and I will be the only person that has this strain!  LOL that would be cool.


hey Howard, im going to go try to get the Rolling Stones mag today!!! 
Where did you get your seed for the Shana from origionally?
did you save any clones?


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 5, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey Howard, im going to go try to get the Rolling Stones mag today!!!
> Where did you get your seed for the Shana from origionally?
> did you save any clones?




Ha ha I got mine this morning!!!!!!!!! 

And the Purple shana was a clone that I picked up from a MMJ Co-op so as far as I know it is clone only. And I am soooooooo glad that I have a nice lil healthy clone of her. I will be taking 4-5 clones off the clone I have!  I hope you pick up the Stones mag if you can find it Doc. Love the new avatar too!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 5, 2011)

Damn Howard! Lookin LOVELY!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 5, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Damn Howard! Lookin LOVELY!!!


Thanks you crazy Mexican!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey crypt your inbox is full! LOL PM me back when you have cheared it out!!!!!!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 7, 2011)

HA! I'm actually not a Mexican, but I play one on TV.

I am a dirty, hairy, greasy Sicilian! 

I can't wait to hear the smoke report on that purple shana. Some amazing looking pot Howard!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 7, 2011)

bushybush said:


> HA! I'm actually not a Mexican, but I play one on TV.
> 
> I am a dirty, hairy, greasy Sicilian!
> 
> I can't wait to hear the smoke report on that purple shana. Some amazing looking pot Howard!


Thanks bushy I can't wait to smoke some of that stuff! I will get a report asap. My wife is a dirty Mexican!  LOL I on the other hand am a dirty ass Kraut!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 7, 2011)

haha, fun, funny bushy and howard.. 

Howard.. i finally finished the Howard STern interview in Rolling STone Mag.. 
WOW!!!!! where do i begin.. what an intense interview. 
I was feeling pretty depressed by the end of it. It seems to me that demons have really got a deep hold on his soul .. What i took from the end of the article was a feeling the Howard will never find peace.. or BALANCE.. as he calls it .. until he is dead. I think he realizes this and its so sad, but he seems to be OK with it. He is such a complicated genius with amazing sensitivities. Hes so honest and aware.
What was your take on the article?


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 7, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> haha, fun, funny bushy and howard..
> 
> Howard.. i finally finished the Howard STern interview in Rolling STone Mag..
> WOW!!!!! where do i begin.. what an intense interview.
> ...


Well my thoughts on the article were that it was very sad and revealing to people that dont know Howard. I think most people even his fans think that he just goes in there and bullshits with Fred and Robin and has a great old time in there for 4 hours. But he is very calculated in everything he does. He really is a very successful person and he is that way for a reason! Howard puts 150% into every show and he is neurotic about what he puts out over the airways. I have heard 90% of what he talked about because he is honest about his life, I dont know if it was the way the interviewer wrote it or how Howard put it but it was very depressing to read. It is hard to listen to Howard every day and laugh with him and the show and get that feeling that you are part of the family and read something like that. That is the magic of the Stern show is that they make you feel like you are part of the family and that you know them. You can hear it when callers call in and the listeners have related themselves so much to Howard they think they know him and want to believe they are like him but they are truly not! I do it sometimes to tell you the truth.  Howard is and will always be #1 on the radio! He has made radio what it is today and I know in my heart that he will be written about in books as an innovator in radio and the main reason that satellite radio succeeded. I really love Howard and I think he is a talent that can be compared to none. He really is a superstar and there are many copies out there but there is only one Howard! Look at radio today, they tried to fill his spot with many people and they all failed and now radio is going down the drain. I love to see all the losses in radio revenue when he left them! They always told him that he didnt matter and now the morning drive sucks shit! Howard has made an impact on this world and in my life, and there are very few people that can say they have accomplished what he has or touched as many people as he has. In my book Howard is King and I dont even deserve to take his name.



But I am still going to use it anyway! LOL Howard Stern fucking rules!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 8, 2011)

Dammit AMBO! You and your wacky avatar changes are confusing this simple stoner! ha. 

And dirty mexican wives are excellent.


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 9, 2011)

Well the PS is done drying so I am just waiting to smoke now. It looks fucking amazing! Just sparkly with resin all over! Best weed I have ever seen! This pig may replace my bubba as my flagship weed!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm thinking it will buddy by the sounds of it, how is the smell any distinct flavors, I'm really curious on how the high is


----------



## drewabu (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice grows Howard, Glad to see you did well for yourself. Ive got some Sannie chocolate berry and killing kush growing right now. Didn't I try to tell you about sannie a year ago? lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 11, 2011)

Well guys the P/S smoke is stronger than my Bubblelicious thats for sure! LOL It has a Christmas smell to it and it is nice and smooth. About 5 min after taking a hit your eyelids get real heavy! It's a real stoney weed more of a night time smoke or a smoke when you ass has nothing else to do for at least 2 hrs!  Very happy with this smoke and I am going to keep that PS strain around. I may change the name just to Shana. I got the clone at a co-op here and I think it is just a mystery strain that some asshole called Purple Shana cus he was growing outside and it got some cold temps and the leaves turned a lil purp. This round I got about 1.5 oz's off each plant and they were very top heavy! I didn't top them at all or mess with them so next round I will top/fim them and clean up the bottom branches when I switch them to flower. 

So to sum it up, as of right now I am looking for 4-5 strains as "regular" strains that I am going to keep around. Bubblelicious is one and Shana is going to be my other one. So still on the hunt for two strains. I got damn near 3 oz's off my last biubba and I only veged her to 20 in so next time I am going to veg them to 2 feet and then flower them. My goal is anything over 3oz per plant and I will be happy. I don't think that will be too hard.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 11, 2011)

nice bro with the way your going you should have that no probelm , and im totally happy about the shana, i didnt want it to be all show and no Go if u know what i mean lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 11, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> nice bro with the way your going you should have that no probelm , and im totally happy about the shana, i didnt want it to be all show and no Go if u know what i mean lol.


Yeah it has some knock out power! I am going to go and try to get a good pic of it all finished. It just shimmers with all the resin on it! It just looks amazing.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 11, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah it has some knock out power! I am going to go and try to get a good pic of it all finished. It just shimmers with all the resin on it! It just looks amazing.


Ya dude take a pic and post it up for sure!!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok just cleaned up my second PS and pulled 56g's off of her. She grows like the bubba short and fat! But the buds are really airy so before you guys start ragging on me about the trim job just know that the PS is a real airy bud and it was hard to cut any of the sugar leaves off!  Just covered in frost! Here is some bud porn for yall. I am thinking maybe for a new name just Shana, sticky shana, supper shana???? Don't know yet, but it sure as hell doesn't have any purp on it when trimmed up so I think it is stupid to call it Purple Shana. Any suggestions? I wouldn't feel good unless you smoked it to name it.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 11, 2011)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM...Tasty from here!!!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 11, 2011)

Here is my oficial review/growers notes on this Shana strain. I have one of these for my Bubba and a lil info on my NL grow. I am going to keep records on any of my strains that I grow, as best as I can fill it out from my memory! LOL Let me know if i am missing any info that might be helpfull when looking back at old grows.

*1. **Shana *

*Soil nutes water*
FFOF soil, FF Nutes all 6, Distilled water
*Lights*
600w MH veg and 1000w flower Hortilux bulbs
*Planters*
Potted up from ½ gallon pots starting all the way up to 7 gallon pots.
*Veg time*
7.5 weeks from clone
*Height when switched to flower*
12-14 in when switched
*Stretch*
100%
*Finished height*
26 in
*Flowering time*
8-9 weeks
*Smell*
Strain has a pine smell also very distinct smell reminds me of Christmas.
*Dry weight*
51-56 gs
*Characteristics*
Plant grows quickly and is very bushy with close node production. Also has no problem being cloned. Bud has a very strong smell through flowering and grows very airy bud with heavy resin production all over the plant! 
*Smoke report *
This strain is a good before bed weed or a strain for pain relief/insomnia. Immediately after smoking your eyelids get heavy and you really dont want to do much but chill out so dont smoke if you have shit to get done! Taste is good, and high is really good. 7/10 taste 8/10 high.
*Growers Notes*
Not much stretch so switch next time to flower around 20-24 in. Top the next batch, plant was very top heavy so make sure you get a lot of air movement on the little ones to build stem strength.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2011)

sweet Howard.. those buds are really frosty, trichome galore!!!!!!!!! killer!
nice notes on your Shana,, exellent gardening and organization skills!!!!!!!!!! I admire that a lot!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 12, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> sweet Howard.. those buds are really frosty, trichome galore!!!!!!!!! killer!
> nice notes on your Shana,, exellent gardening and organization skills!!!!!!!!!! I admire that a lot!


Thanks I like to keep records so I can refer back to them if needed. Oh and I went to get water today and I came home and the fucking cops were in my neighbors lawn. I gues the daughter is pregnant by some fucking meth head and he is threatening to burn down their house! He broke a window this time but who knows what the fuck is going on. I am legal and always stay within the laws here but I don't need the cops here for any reason snooping around. On top of that I don't need any fucking meth heads sniffing around figuring out that I have weed growing. I have said it before and I hope to god I don't have to but I will put someone down if they break into my house for any reason! That guy will not walk out of this if he breaks in. Can't wait to get my 45 LOL make a real big hole in this peice of shit!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 12, 2011)

Ya bro for sure, u will have a little hand cannon for sure.

put that mother down world can always do with a little less meth heads.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2011)

Are u OK howard..?? i hope nothing serious happened with the meth head loser. shoot to kill. pow pow pow pow one less scum of the earth loser..better for all of us. you get a metal in my book!!!!!!! oh and have your ears been burning..lol... there are about 10 new pages in my journal and i think every page and everyone is talking about you in a straight jacket???????!!!! lmao everyone loves you Howard!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 14, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Are u OK howard..?? i hope nothing serious happened with the meth head loser. shoot to kill. pow pow pow pow one less scum of the earth loser..better for all of us. you get a metal in my book!!!!!!! oh and have your ears been burning..lol... there are about 10 new pages in my journal and i think every page and everyone is talking about you in a straight jacket???????!!!! lmao everyone loves you Howard!


Thanks hon I just got on here after a long day! Here is my day.
Drop kids at school, drop meds with paitent, Grocerie shopping, unpack and put away groceries, Friends come over, run lunch to kid cus they forgot it!, apply for concealed weapons permit, put more money down on my gun, trouble shoot and fix washing machine, help friend desighn grow room, make dinner " the best chicken lasagna in the world! " and last but not least by any means is go to my sons school concert! Very busy today but I will try to catch up Doc. I was fucking slamed today so I will get in your forum lil lady!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 15, 2011)

HI HOward. Im glad your doing well. wow, you are a busy guy!!!!!!! i hope you'll be able to chill this weekend a little with your fresh shana buddage. have fun harvesting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i will be looking foward to an amazing smoke report...later dude!!!!!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks doc I can't even relax this weekend, Sat I gotta drive down and get my card renewed so that will be an all day affair. Sunday maybe! We just got done with two Shana plants, they wont be ready by 420 but I got some bud for that day!  Got all blazed up choped a few plants and got some Taco Bell just in time to catch the Springer show! LOL White trash at its finest! Here are some bud porn pic's.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 15, 2011)

DAmn!!!!!!!! howard you really know how to produce some thick meaty monster buds!!!!!!!!! i envy you soooo much.. i just switched my lights to 12/12 and im getting really excited.. i so hope i can be lucky enough to grow buds like you!!!!! YOur pictures are making me drooooooolllllllllllllllllll


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 15, 2011)

Looking excellent brother!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> DAmn!!!!!!!! howard you really know how to produce some thick meaty monster buds!!!!!!!!! i envy you soooo much.. i just switched my lights to 12/12 and im getting really excited.. i so hope i can be lucky enough to grow buds like you!!!!! YOur pictures are making me drooooooolllllllllllllllllll


Thanks hon, those aren't even my big producers. Wait till I flower out these seedling Northern lights! My first grow I had some fucking monsters so I can't wait to see what I can do when I know more now! Give the ladies alot of love like you do and I am sure they will give that love right back!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 15, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Looking excellent brother!!!


Thanks bro! Hopefully some day you will be able to get some Shana to grow!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 15, 2011)

I know it my life time goal to come up there and snag a clone from u now lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 15, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Thanks hon, those aren't even my big producers. Wait till I flower out these seedling Northern lights! My first grow I had some fucking monsters so I can't wait to see what I can do when I know more now! Give the ladies alot of love like you do and I am sure they will give that love right back!


Thanks Howard, I hope so.. right now because or my work schedule and their new 12/12 lighting schedule .. i only get to spend a little time in the morning with the girls, just to wake them up and water them. and then maybe one hour in the afternoon with them before lights out Only on the weekends will i be able to play with them. Im hoping to do some sketches of them this weekend! its kinda sad for me not to be able to look at them as much any more.. and its weird to be in my studio when they are sleeping. I feel nervous about playing my music loud! isnt that bizarro.. and having the lights on freaks me out even though i know its a totally light proof tent they are in. Anyway.. i hope your weekend is a completely stoned out one.later dude.. amber


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks Howard, I hope so.. right now because or my work schedule and their new 12/12 lighting schedule .. i only get to spend a little time in the morning with the girls, just to wake them up and water them. and then maybe one hour in the afternoon with them before lights out Only on the weekends will i be able to play with them. Im hoping to do some sketches of them this weekend! its kinda sad for me not to be able to look at them as much any more.. and its weird to be in my studio when they are sleeping. I feel nervous about playing my music loud! isnt that bizarro.. and having the lights on freaks me out even though i know its a totally light proof tent they are in. Anyway.. i hope your weekend is a completely stoned out one.later dude.. amber


Have you thought about slowly moving their time schedule to meet your needs? I have been thinking about moving my ladies to come on at night. Summer is comming so I don't want to have to fight the heat durring the day on my girls. Maybe when you run another batch hon set their dawn to better fit your schedule? What do you do for a living Doc? If you don't want to say that is cool just wondering. I showed my daughter your drawings and she like them allot.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Have you thought about slowly moving their time schedule to meet your needs? I have been thinking about moving my ladies to come on at night. Summer is comming so I don't want to have to fight the heat durring the day on my girls. Maybe when you run another batch hon set their dawn to better fit your schedule? What do you do for a living Doc? If you don't want to say that is cool just wondering. I showed my daughter your drawings and she like them allot.


Hi Howard, hope your doing well. That is a really really good idea about changing their schedule during the summer for heat purposes.. I will keep that in mind. Im glad your daughter liked my drawings.. how old is she? are you having a party for 420?
peace amber


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 19, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Howard, hope your doing well. That is a really really good idea about changing their schedule during the summer for heat purposes.. I will keep that in mind. Im glad your daughter liked my drawings.. how old is she? are you having a party for 420?
> peace amber


My oldest is 15, she is going to try to work at Pappa Merphies the pizza joint. I told her that is the best shitty job around. I worked at Mc Donalds when I was a kid and it fucking sucked. The pizza joint is a take and bake so it isn't all hot and greasy in there. No party for 420 just going to tend plants and smoke a lil. I may treat myself to a game day, just tend plants in the morning real quick and smoke weed and play video games all day. Take a break from the every day grind. LOL you got any plans hon?


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey guys, today started off really good. K-Mart had distilled water buy one at $1 and get another at .50 so I bought 30 LOL so gotta unload that check the ladies and get some pic's up. May be a lil while but should be worth the wait.


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey now! LOL sorry for the long ass time before the update I was helping a friend drywall his garage. Next step is getting his grow room up! He is a MMJ guy too so I am going to teach him what I know about growing " and that isn't much " so he can get up and rolling. I was over there the whole weekend so now it is time to get back to my plants and give them some love.

First pics are of my Northern lights seedlings, I am giving them another shot cus they put out ALOT of bud, and behind them in the second pic is my clones that I took. They look a lil rough right now but I am sure they will make it no problem. I have some Purple haze, Shana, Bubblegummer clones. I am excited about my Gummer, I got the bean from Female seeds on the tude so hopefully it tastes like Bazooka gum!

Here is the veg room, got some Bubblelicious in there some Shana, AK-48.


Here are some flowering room pic's. The first two are of my Snow White that will be done here in a few days probably just under a week. Pic 3,4,5 are group shots and the last one I took is of my Nirvana Wonder Woman that will be done soon also. In my flower rooms I currently have Sannies Hericules, Purple Haze, Supper Silver Haze, Snow White, Wonder Woman, And a Killing Fields! On my Killing Feilds I noticed a few weeks ago that the lower buds are turning purple! I am so fucking excited to get some purp bud up in the mix. I can't wait for my K/F to wrap up. She is 63 days into flower and they say it takes about 10-12 weeks to finish.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2011)

WOOOOWW Howard, what a KILLER update.. and you fixed your CAMERA!!!!!!(did you think i would notice)
hahaha.. your garden is so beautiful. I love it. YOur photos are spectacular, im so glad to hear your in good spirits again. 
And what a good friend.. helping your buddy out like that!!! mucho respecto to you Howard. Youll have to get him on here at RIU to join the party.
I have heard nothing but exellent reviews about Northern Lights.. especailly #5. Dropastone.. is growing that one.. he has a really great journal going. 
Is your Northern Lights a #5? 
and plenty of pizza at Howards house.. mmmm pizza and weed. YUMMY!!!!!!
peace
Amber


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks hon, I didn't fix my camera I just used our camcorder. Takes better pic's sometimes. I would like to find a camera that works great on closeups but then again I am not going to go spend a shitload of money on a cam to post pic's on the net of my plants! My buddy is on here once in a while but he was having problems sighning up for some reason. And my NL is from Nirvana, I grew it on my first grow and didn't catch the hermie pollen sacks and all went to seed on me but they put out a shitload of weed for me so I am giving them another go around. We will see this time now that I know a lil more about growing.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 25, 2011)

Lookin good buddy....that snow white looks amazing!!! 

and how does that supersilver haze grow, i have a ssh x trainwreck going into flower tonight so just curious on that aspect so far how it grows.


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 25, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Lookin good buddy....that snow white looks amazing!!!
> 
> and how does that supersilver haze grow, i have a ssh x trainwreck going into flower tonight so just curious on that aspect so far how it grows.


All my SSH stretched the fuck out on me when I switched them to flower. I am not to impressed with them at all. Unless they fatten up soon I don't expect them to put out much. I have been looking at Nirvanas PPP strain, I think that is next on my list. I am just tired of getting clones from a co-op and not really knowing what to expect. As I say this I laugh because I know next time I get around a co-op I will buy a clone!  No worries though I have a couple of strains to keep around like my Shana and bubba. It is funny people love the Shana but I have to say the bubba is what is asked for more.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice bro thats awesome i always look at the clone selection even though im agaist buying them now..but if i do see a white unicorn i have been after you know ill spend the cash to see if its the real deal!!

Sad about the SSH i hope this hotbox is some fire but who knows!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 25, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Nice bro thats awesome i always look at the clone selection even though im agaist buying them now..but if i do see a white unicorn i have been after you know ill spend the cash to see if its the real deal!!
> 
> Sad about the SSH i hope this hotbox is some fire but who knows!!


Yeah don't worry about the SSH brotha, maybe mine were from a real stretchy mother? Don't pay to much attention to mine stretching brotha, yours are crossed with a different strain also so hopefully that will keep them nice and short?


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 25, 2011)

Ya she looks very trainwreck influenced but who knows today it day one under the 1000watt lol so we will see ...

Your grow is looking amazing though i have to say again dude!!


----------



## greengenez (Apr 26, 2011)

Howard that flower room is out of hand. Looks so good I would have trouble leaving. Is that an oversized hood or reg.? 
Listening about Robins trip to peru now. She's so f-ing crazy. I wish I could believe she was soul searching, and not just me me me me-ing. (Love her crazy antics)
I'll be around, had to comment on your flower room. Really nice.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 26, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey now! LOL sorry for the long ass time before the update I was helping a friend drywall his garage. Next step is getting his grow room up! He is a MMJ guy too so I am going to teach him what I know about growing " and that isn't much " so he can get up and rolling. I was over there the whole weekend so now it is time to get back to my plants and give them some love.
> 
> First pics are of my Northern lights seedlings, I am giving them another shot cus they put out ALOT of bud, and behind them in the second pic is my clones that I took. They look a lil rough right now but I am sure they will make it no problem. I have some Purple haze, Shana, Bubblegummer clones. I am excited about my Gummer, I got the bean from Female seeds on the tude so hopefully it tastes like Bazooka gum!
> View attachment 1568438View attachment 1568434
> ...


Wow, Howard! You have quite the jungle growing there! Subbed! Your plants look amazing! If I knew how to post tunes, I'd play 'Welcome to the Jungle' for you! I'm especially interested in how your purple haze comes out! That's at the top of my wish list.


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 26, 2011)

greengenez said:


> Howard that flower room is out of hand. Looks so good I would have trouble leaving. Is that an oversized hood or reg.?
> Listening about Robins trip to peru now. She's so f-ing crazy. I wish I could believe she was soul searching, and not just me me me me-ing. (Love her crazy antics)
> I'll be around, had to comment on your flower room. Really nice.


Thanks bro I like out of hand when it comes to my grow rooms!  It is just a reg sun sys hood but I am toying with the idea of getting the Big Ocho hood soon or I may have to step down to a Block buster hood. Those are $200 where I live so it may be a lil bit before I upgrade my hood. 

I was lauging my ass off when I was listening to that crazy Robin! She went to fucking Peru and tripped nuts on what is the equivelent to acid. LOL It really made me miss Acid and mesculin when I was listening to her story. So fun I miss it!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 26, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> Wow, Howard! You have quite the jungle growing there! Subbed! Your plants look amazing! If I knew how to post tunes, I'd play 'Welcome to the Jungle' for you! I'm especially interested in how your purple haze comes out! That's at the top of my wish list.


Thanks and glad to have ya here. I love G&R, I wish I could extend out my grow room to make it bigger cus they are pushing the limit of over crowding. But they seem to be happy so I can't justify dumping the money yet. Welcome to my lil thread and hope you enjoy, I have a shitload of strains going right now so if ya have any questions about a strain I got going on feel free to ask. I am going to get off here soon I just made some cannabutter, and I need to go take down my Wonder Woman. This one was a stretchy Phenom so I am not supper excited to take her down. I will get some post harvest pic's up when I am done.

Later guys!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 26, 2011)

No update today my fucking Wonder Woman was a big ass dissapointment! LOL I don't feel like posting pic's of a shit harvest. Next harvest is going to be better, it is a Snow White and she looks like a fatty.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 26, 2011)

Well that sucks bro..... Hopefully the high you like a lot if the harvest was shit.


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 27, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well that sucks bro..... Hopefully the high you like a lot if the harvest was shit.


I doubt that but it was just that one bean. I am glad I grew two cus I wouldn't waist my time again on that strain, but the other Wonder Woman is short and fat! Just how I like em. My Snow White is quite the lil short fat pig too and she is packing on frost like my Bubbas so I am sure I am going to love this strain. I think I have my keeper strains now.
Bubblelicious, Snow White, Shana, and I am going to try NL again and some other strains from Nirvana like their PPP and White widdow. I saw a pic in High Times this month of someone that grew the PPP and it looked amazing.


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey guys and gals, here is some pic's of my Snow white that is about to come down. I think she is ready what do you guys think?

View attachment 1574546View attachment 1574543View attachment 1574542View attachment 1574544


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 28, 2011)

i c amber = chop chop


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 28, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> i c amber = chop chop


Thanks Ras I am thinking tomorrow for sure!


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 28, 2011)

My Wembley is next up in my garden.


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 28, 2011)

Looking sexy Ras! Just how I like them nice frosty and fat!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 29, 2011)

Looking amazing buddy, the snow white looks ready to me, I would chop.


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 30, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Looking amazing buddy, the snow white looks ready to me, I would chop.


Thanks my brotha I got her about half way done but gotta go meet someone and go to kids shit so I will get some harvest pic's up later! See ya guys!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 30, 2011)

Here it is my first Snow White, I figure she is going to put out about 2 oz's. My Wonder Woman is done and I got just one oz out of her!  I like the smoke and my other Wonder woman is short and fat so it was just that bean that didn't do to well. No worries though it all smokes!


----------



## HotPhyre (May 1, 2011)

Looks awesome buddy!!


----------



## greengenez (May 1, 2011)

Do you have a trimmer or is that hand done? Either way they look like I can imagine they taste.


----------



## Howard Stern (May 2, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Looks awesome buddy!!


Thanks bro I am excited to get this strain into my bowl!  She smells nice and has alot of Trich's so I think it will be a nice ass smoke. I need to do my growers report on this strain cus I am sure it isn't going anywhere. As of right now I think I have my 4 strains. Bubblelicious, Snow White, Shana, and Northern Lights. Then I can float a few different strains in there.


----------



## Howard Stern (May 2, 2011)

greengenez said:


> Do you have a trimmer or is that hand done? Either way they look like I can imagine they taste.


It's all hand done, sometimes I wish I had a trimmer like the ardvark or something. I don't want to complain cus there are some outdoor growers that have to trim 50+ monster plants at the end of the year but I just get board trimming weed now. The smell is awesome and I hope the taste is the same, this is my first harvest of Snow White so I am very interested in how she turned out.


----------



## greengenez (May 2, 2011)

I always enjoy trimming(for about an hour). luckily I have some close friends that love to help so much, I could probably charge them.lol


----------



## Howard Stern (May 2, 2011)

greengenez said:


> I always enjoy trimming(for about an hour). luckily I have some close friends that love to help so much, I could probably charge them.lol


There are few that know what I am up to over here! One of them who I am a provider for just got a job working 6-12's so he is to busy to help, and my other friend is busy building his grow room so for now I am solo on the trimming. I don't like to ask people for help, so I just do it myself. When I have friends help trim they can smoke as much of my weed as they want and I also like to hook them up with some weed on their way out. Trimming is a pain in the ass but it is part of growing so we will all just have to deal with it!


----------



## Howard Stern (May 4, 2011)

Well I am a lil dissapointed in my Snow White, she only put out 52g's dried out. The buds were huge but when it was all dried out they were really airy buds. It looked like they were going to me more like the Bubbelicious but they turned out to be airey so no biggie. I am going to smoke some tonight and see how strong it is, hopefully it will be some kill weed. No worries life goes on and I can't complain cus at least I have some smoke!


----------



## greengenez (May 5, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> No worries life goes on and I can't complain cus at least I have some smoke!


Amen. Life is good(with weed).


----------



## HotPhyre (May 7, 2011)

Well boo about the snow white brother how did it smoke??

im sure it was tasty and did the job. Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (May 9, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well boo about the snow white brother how did it smoke??
> 
> im sure it was tasty and did the job. Keep up the great work!!!


The snow white was nothing to do back flips over but like you said it does the job. The bubba is still king around here for yeild and taste and bag apeal. Can't wait to see what you think about the strain HP. I just wiped my computer this weekend so I am trying to get all my shit back on there! LOL I even lost my herbIQ program that I got from this site so I gotta reload all my grow info onto that tomorrow. No worries gives my lazy ass something to do!


----------



## Howard Stern (May 9, 2011)

greengenez said:


> Amen. Life is good(with weed).


Life is good with weed? Fuck life would be almost impossible without weed!


----------



## HotPhyre (May 9, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> The snow white was nothing to do back flips over but like you said it does the job. The bubba is still king around here for yeild and taste and bag apeal. Can't wait to see what you think about the strain HP. I just wiped my computer this weekend so I am trying to get all my shit back on there! LOL I even lost my herbIQ program that I got from this site so I gotta reload all my grow info onto that tomorrow. No worries gives my lazy ass something to do!


Nice bro I use herbiq it's legit as fuck!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (May 10, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Nice bro I use herbiq it's legit as fuck!!!


thanks for that post bro cus I forgot to re-install it and update it. I had a few problems installing when high so I am going to give it a shot sober!


----------



## HotPhyre (May 10, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> thanks for that post bro cus I forgot to re-install it and update it. I had a few problems installing when high so I am going to give it a shot sober!


I do that all the time when I'm to stoned to figure it out, haha


----------



## Howard Stern (May 11, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> I do that all the time when I'm to stoned to figure it out, haha


Taking down my Snow White and my Wonder Woman if I have time today. It will be a busy day trimming today.


----------



## HotPhyre (May 11, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Taking down my Snow White and my Wonder Woman if I have time today. It will be a busy day trimming today.


Sounds like it and that bubba u gave me, HOLY HELL its huge a ton of bud sites and looks like its going to be a great producer.

I have a white dawg to cut this weekend I hope. But it might be another week, hope all is well buddy!!


----------



## Howard Stern (May 11, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Sounds like it and that bubba u gave me, HOLY HELL its huge a ton of bud sites and looks like its going to be a great producer.
> 
> I have a white dawg to cut this weekend I hope. But it might be another week, hope all is well buddy!!


FUCK YEAH! I love that you like that Bubba bro! I have a little bit left of some bubba cured out maybe a bowl and I am pissed that I don't have anymore! I have some Snow White right now and some blue berry but I LOVE the bubba! I am going to upload some pic's of pre harvest. I will post more after harvest pic's later.


----------



## Howard Stern (May 11, 2011)

Here is my Snow White. I know Ras I let her go a lil to long!  Didn't look like alot of weed but I will let her grow longer next time. Stretch is only about %50.


----------



## Howard Stern (May 11, 2011)

And now onto my Wonder Woman. I should have trimmed up the bottom a lil bit cus I see alot of branches that I am jsut going to throw away. The WW grows alot like a Kush IMO, puts out more but the buds don't look as fat as my SW or Bubba they look more airy to me. But no biggie it all smokes!


----------



## HotPhyre (May 11, 2011)

Sweet looking plants bro, ya the bubba is just starting to preflower so I can't wait to see some buds on them branches.


----------



## Howard Stern (May 12, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Sweet looking plants bro, ya the bubba is just starting to preflower so I can't wait to see some buds on them branches.


Don't forget to clean up the bottom branches when she is flowering, and that strain like to build nice fat ass colas! I got one in flower now and can't wait for her to start building giant buds! The Snow White from Nirvana grows similar to the Bubba but it doesn't put out as much weight! I just threw two bubba seeds in the dirt last week and I am about to throw two more! Hope all is well with the job and shit HP!


----------



## HotPhyre (May 12, 2011)

Ya bro everything is going great just super busy as usual!!! How have u been?


----------



## growman89 (May 12, 2011)

wow thats some fire i gots a new pjoject if ne ones bored check my signature peace n love


----------



## Howard Stern (May 13, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya bro everything is going great just super busy as usual!!! How have u been?


Little fucked right now cus I didn't plan my clones/seeds. I am going to have a gap in my flower room cus I am going to have plants ending flower and no replacements! It's all due to me not paying attention so all my fault so I better learn from this and stop being such a lazy fuck! Glad to hear all is good HP, good to be super busy getting a paycheck!


----------



## HotPhyre (May 13, 2011)

Ya that's for sure buddy, needed very much with a up coming house payment to start paying on. I think I'm going to have a gap also lol. I might have to butcher all my plants when I move my shed from my old house to my new house, it is going to be tricky.

Maybe I hope I don't have to kill any at all but some how I need to get my shed moved this hour drive one way sucks to water plants. Also once my house is complete and I move all my shit out of my old house my aunt is moving right in lol, so the shed needs to be gone by than. Hopefully my good buddy pulls threw and helps me out in moving lol. I need a big truck haha.


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2011)

wow. very nice thead man! i like these pics! LOVE nirvana genetics. ive grown white widow/super skunk/full moon/bubblicious/ and im currently growin ak-48 and northern lights. adn have been impressed with every1 so far. check out m journal if ya wanna see how the northern lights/ak 48 grow. got a nice all purple strain goin to called floja. u should also stop by m other thread "whos got the frostiest buds".. jsut a thread full a frost bud shots/ plant pics.. and lookin at ur pics... i deff think the deserve to be in the thread man. id love it if u posted sum pics.. heres the link.
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/330370-whos-got-fostiest-buds-lets-227.html

anwayzzzz. im deff subbing to the journal man. u take sum great pics and have sum lovely lookin plants. cant wait to see the Wonder Woman and Snow White harvested!! i almost grew both of these strains... but i went with the White Widow instead. +Rep for sum great pics man


----------



## Howard Stern (May 13, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> wow. very nice thead man! i like these pics! LOVE nirvana genetics. ive grown white widow/super skunk/full moon/bubblicious/ and im currently growin ak-48 and northern lights. adn have been impressed with every1 so far. check out m journal if ya wanna see how the northern lights/ak 48 grow. got a nice all purple strain goin to called floja. u should also stop by m other thread "whos got the frostiest buds".. jsut a thread full a frost bud shots/ plant pics.. and lookin at ur pics... i deff think the deserve to be in the thread man. id love it if u posted sum pics.. heres the link.
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/330370-whos-got-fostiest-buds-lets-227.html
> 
> anwayzzzz. im deff subbing to the journal man. u take sum great pics and have sum lovely lookin plants. cant wait to see the Wonder Woman and Snow White harvested!! i almost grew both of these strains... but i went with the White Widow instead. +Rep for sum great pics man


Hey thanks brotha! I am starting to really love Nirvana strains also, my favorite one has to be Bubblicious! I have grown NL from Nirvana on my first grow and I have two seedlings going right now and I also have an AK48 going right now that is about to go into flower. Watch the stretch on the NL brotha and those NL pigs will put out some weight! Here are some pic's of my first grow NL under a 600w switchable balast and I made all the newb mistakes.



I think my Shana could win on that pic contest of frostiest buds!  That fucking pig packs on the frost! I have actualy been looking around to find a camera that takes good closeup pic's of my plants.


----------



## growman89 (May 13, 2011)

very nice love those strains i have a strain from soma unreleased to public yet only about 4 people have it check it out in my signature i call it slightly stoopid cant reveal actuall name


----------



## Howard Stern (May 14, 2011)

growman89 said:


> very nice love those strains i have a strain from soma unreleased to public yet only about 4 people have it check it out in my signature i call it slightly stoopid cant reveal actuall name


Hmm secret strain! Sounds good bro I have that Shana that I got from a co-op around here and I feel like you do, nobody else can really get their hands on it cus there is no seed form of it. If there were good growers around me that wanted it I wouldn't be opposed to taking a donation for the clones!


----------



## Malikhar (May 29, 2011)

You using this forum any more bro?


----------



## chb444220 (May 30, 2011)

yeaa id love to see an update man. =)


----------



## Howard Stern (May 30, 2011)

Malikhar said:


> You using this forum any more bro?


Yeah kinda not! I am going to start some new threads that are more strain specific. And maybe just stick to doing strain reviews that will help people choose strains to grow.


----------



## Howard Stern (May 30, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa id love to see an update man. =)


Will do bro I am feeding my plants right now I will take some snap shots real quick, My fucking Herculies from Sannies is AMAZING! I am going to order some new beans soon from Sannies and Herc is going to be one of them for sure!


----------



## Howard Stern (May 30, 2011)

Ok guys here are some pic's, and by the way bro you will be here in a few weeks to see them live so calm your ass down! 

Ok the first set of pics are of my Herculies from Sannies. I hate posting pic's while they are still in the grow room cus my camera sucks, and the HPS light doesn't help the pic's. But these plants are monsters and they have about two more weeks before done.



In here the first one is of my Bubba from Nirvana that is 30 days into flower, 2 is the whole room, 3 is my bubblegummer from female seeds 30 days in, 4 AK-48 from nirvana 15 days in. 


Here is my veg room, I had more pic's but I saw myself in the mylar so I deleted them! ! pic of herc seedlings, 2 is bubblelicious seedlings, and then a group shot.


Sorry forgot to tell ya all that I have going right now, Flower is Shana, Bubbelicious X2, Purp Haze, Sour Disel, AK-48, Bubblegummer, Herculies. In veg I got herc seedlings, bubba seedlings, Northern Lights seedlings, Shana clones, Purp Haze clones, Bubble gummer clones. Lots of plants, I have a gap in my flower room cus I didn't have my schedule down so I only have 10 plants flowering right now. I am just waiting for my Purp Haze clones to get around 24 in so I can throw them into flower.


----------



## Malikhar (May 31, 2011)

Nice pics bro. Can't wait to see em when I come over.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey guys pulled this pig due to me finding some bananas growing out of the buds! She is a hermie but I am on top of her! LOL Not that I want to be on top of a hermafrodite or anything!  I had to get some good pic's of my herculies plants for the two people looking at my thread! LOL enjoy.


----------



## greengenez (Jun 1, 2011)

HEYOOooh, Good morningHowardStern. Looks pretty good, but I doubt you need that dolly (2 wheeled cart) to move her around. Lol
I have my eyes on your grow. (and I am a little envious at the moment)


----------



## Howard Stern (Jun 1, 2011)

greengenez said:


> HEYOOooh, Good morningHowardStern. Looks pretty good, but I doubt you need that dolly (2 wheeled cart) to move her around. Lol
> I have my eyes on your grow. (and I am a little envious at the moment)


Hey brotha! Yeah you are probably like me, just pop into people journals but try not to BS to much. Thanks for stopping in, my other Herc is a lil bit bigger than the one in the pic. I can't wait to smoke some it smells soooooo danky! I would highly recommend this strain to anyone! I have some seedlings right now that I am going to do a journal on them alone probably shut this bitch down.


----------



## greengenez (Jun 1, 2011)

Let me know, I like seeing a good collection. So I know what to avoid buying.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jun 1, 2011)

greengenez said:


> Let me know, I like seeing a good collection. So I know what to avoid buying.


Will do bro I will post in here to move the three of ya to my new thread! LOL I am thinking about doing one on the Herc strain and one on some Nirvana White Widdow. Either way I will let ya know.


----------



## Malikhar (Jun 1, 2011)

Bro even though you found those banana's those pics look sic! Man we gonna have fun in a couple weeks, thats for sure!


----------



## Howard Stern (Jun 1, 2011)

Malikhar said:


> Bro even though you found those banana's those pics look sic! Man we gonna have fun in a couple weeks, thats for sure!


Yeah she is going to be a real nice plant bro!  I hope the smoke is as nice as it smells!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 2, 2011)

wow man.. that hercules is fuckin BEAUTIFUL! its funny cuz i had bought a bag a month or so ago. adn it was sum bomb ass weed. and it was called hercules. an di had NEVER heard of it. hen i saw sum1 growin it.. and now seeing u growin it. it looks great man. keep up the great work


----------



## Howard Stern (Jun 2, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> wow man.. that hercules is fuckin BEAUTIFUL! its funny cuz i had bought a bag a month or so ago. adn it was sum bomb ass weed. and it was called hercules. an di had NEVER heard of it. hen i saw sum1 growin it.. and now seeing u growin it. it looks great man. keep up the great work


Good news brotha! You can get some beans from Sannies seedbank if ya wana give the strain a shot! It is super easy to grow and as you can see really packs on the frost. I would highly recommend it to anyone.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 2, 2011)

yeaa eff might have to look into that strain.... but i got soo many new 1s to try.. lol. but i will deff be growing that sumtime soon. looks too good to pass up


----------



## Howard Stern (Jun 2, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa eff might have to look into that strain.... but i got soo many new 1s to try.. lol. but i will deff be growing that sumtime soon. looks too good to pass up


Yeah what I woudl suggest to you brotha is maybe get your hands on some and toss one in the dirt along with the other strains and the pick from there what you would like to grow again! trust me bro I have been growing for a lil while now and about twice a week I see strains that i want to try! LOL Right now I am sticking with 5 strains that are really working for me, from there I may try one new one a month and it would have to beat out my other strains to stay around.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 3, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah what I woudl suggest to you brotha is maybe get your hands on some and toss one in the dirt along with the other strains and the pick from there what you would like to grow again! trust me bro I have been growing for a lil while now and about twice a week I see strains that i want to try! LOL Right now I am sticking with 5 strains that are really working for me, from there I may try one new one a month and it would have to beat out my other strains to stay around.


yeaaa see in my veg box i have like 10-12 diff strains goin... =/ cuz most of them i only have the plant itself lefyt. no more seeds. and i find it very hard to just let go of the strain/pheno forever. and then wenever i get a new sytrain... i take a clone b4 i put it into flowering because i always get worried im gonna flower it.. adn its gonna turn out to be sum amazing strain and im not gonna have a clone or anyway to grow that specific pheno again. soo then i end up with so many more! lol. i wanna move a bunch outside and let'em grow. adn if i decide i wanna grow it again... just go outside a pick off a clone or 2 and then root/flower it. =) plan on takin a trip out to the woods 2day to look for a new spot to start a few plants


----------



## JointMasterJay (Aug 14, 2011)

hey guys thought ide drop in and say nice work! i know its a bit of a old thread now but i came across it and once i started reading i had to keep going till the end  its took me 5 days to get thru it all but i'm so glad i did! i'm new to growing and have jus planted my first one a week or so ago (world of seeds northern lights x big bud) i only intended on trying the one plant in a 2x2 mylar tent, i was planning on using 12 85 watt cfls surrounding the plant, but now ive been reading this ive decided i'm getting a new tent at end of this month (4x4) and a 600 hps to go with it, i was debating wether to just go straight for the 1000 instead of upgrading later but i've not got the room for any bigger tent than 4x4 so i think that any more than 600 may be a bit of a waste anways jus wanted to thank you youve inspired me to forget going for the one plant and i'm now planning on around 4 or 5  

just to add I baught my seed from herbies pick n mix only baught the one NLxBB fem and got 2 fem burmese kush and 2 reg big bud #1 for free 
fingers crossed all will go well even though the baby is taking a little while to develop but then shes only in her early days yet hopefully over the next week she should start shooting up and i have had the light pretty close to her so far so not had to stretch at all (had it 3 inches away)

once again thanks for the very interesting addictive and inspiring read  i hope to share with you all some pics of my own in the not so distant future


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 16, 2011)

JointMasterJay said:


> hey guys thought ide drop in and say nice work! i know its a bit of a old thread now but i came across it and once i started reading i had to keep going till the end  its took me 5 days to get thru it all but i'm so glad i did! i'm new to growing and have jus planted my first one a week or so ago (world of seeds northern lights x big bud) i only intended on trying the one plant in a 2x2 mylar tent, i was planning on using 12 85 watt cfls surrounding the plant, but now ive been reading this ive decided i'm getting a new tent at end of this month (4x4) and a 600 hps to go with it, i was debating wether to just go straight for the 1000 instead of upgrading later but i've not got the room for any bigger tent than 4x4 so i think that any more than 600 may be a bit of a waste anways jus wanted to thank you youve inspired me to forget going for the one plant and i'm now planning on around 4 or 5
> 
> just to add I baught my seed from herbies pick n mix only baught the one NLxBB fem and got 2 fem burmese kush and 2 reg big bud #1 for free
> fingers crossed all will go well even though the baby is taking a little while to develop but then shes only in her early days yet hopefully over the next week she should start shooting up and i have had the light pretty close to her so far so not had to stretch at all (had it 3 inches away)
> ...


Well thanks for reading and I hope my journal can help you! RIU has a ton of threads and also a ton of members that are willing to help out, there is a shitload of info on this site! Good luck with your first grow, I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## berrykid (Jan 16, 2012)

nice m8 looking good +rep


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 19, 2012)

hey howard i liked your interview.. your such a cool dude.
[video=youtube_share;v8av8Xvr9Ms]http://youtu.be/v8av8Xvr9Ms[/video]


----------

